# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Giantslayer: GM's Battle Book [GMBB]

## lostsole31

This is my GM's Battle Book for the two-player *Giantslayer* campaign [IC].

If you are a player in that game, turn back in fear and dread!

----------


## lostsole31

Only a block or two after the PCs leave the Ramblehouse, there is a chorus of higher-pitched, growling voices. Three smaller wolves with signs of obvious physical distress stand, blocking the street as other people carefully back off and away. They stand and snarl at the PCs in front of them.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T22:* Cici, who was in the front with Aasgar because she knows where to go, says, *"These wolves are young, about as powerful as a companion dog. But they seem to be suffering from disease. Go defensive. Don't let them bite you, if you can. But there's no saving them. They need to be put down."*

She casts a spell of magical armor about herself that is only seen as a brief bluish-white shimmer before disappearing. She then steps behind Imrijka and Abenor while taking out a strange blade that Aasgar has never seen before.

*R1T21:* Too diseased for the normal show of dominance and aggression, one of the wolves in the back just closes into the mass of heroes standing together. Aasgar is completely surprised, but his armor holds firm against the attack of the small wolf.

*R1T20:* Aasgar, you have no weapons in hand (all stowed, walking carefully and nonthreateningly down a town street). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Cici: 22.
* _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Red Wolf: 21. (16:16).
Aasgar: 20.
Blue Wolf: 15. (16:16).
Green Wolf: 12. (16:16).
Imrijka: 11.
Abenor: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Aasgar takes on a defensive stance before shouting out instructions of warning to the others. Now that the flow of battle is upon him, Aasgar gets an insight of how to try to read where a wolf reacts to pain to strike a merciful killing blow there.

*R1T15-12:* The two other wolves close on Aasgar, one of them charging, but his stance and armor keep them at bay.

*R1T11:* Imrijka steps back and away, taking out her finely crafted composite longbow, and casts a spell upon herself. That done, she looks upon the wolves. *"May Pharasma allow me deadly accuracy to end your misery quickly, wolves."*

*R1T10:* Abenor steps into the middle of the street, getting into a lunging stance as he quick draws _Ileor_ in a smooth strike that drops the first wolf (*22* on crit) to then continue past to the wolf beyond for *18*, dropping that one as well.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Cici casts a spell on her hand, electricity arcing all around it. She steps forward over the first fallen wolf and reaches at the last one. Her touch does *21 electricity*, dropping the wolf.

Given that these wolves cannot be saved, the party performs CDGs on the wolves.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +4 morale bonus to AC til R2T20.
Cici: 22.
* _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
 Red Wolf: 21. (-6:16). DYING!!!
Aasgar: 20. _Circular stance_.
 Blue Wolf: 15. (-2:16). DYING!!!
 Green Wolf: 12. (-5:16). DYING!!!
Imrijka: 11. Bow in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T11. Destruction judgment (+2 dmg, not on sheet).
Abenor: 10. Katana in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

Aasgar moved to the door, but unlocked it from this side (not yet open).

*Begin Round One ...

R1T28:* Abenor looks at Aasgar and smiles, shrugging to show the two daggers in his hand, meaning a) Aasgar is the only one with an open hand, and b) he would have had to drop a dagger to open the door previously, anyway. He steps behind Aasgar while getting into his _reaching blade stance_ and readies an action to stab past Aasgar if needed when the door opens.

*R1T19:* Aasgar, you have a dagger in hand. Do you open the door? What else might you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 28. Two daggers in hand. _Reaching blade stance_. READIED to use _disarming shot_ at the first enemy that appears.
FTA (Red):  21. (16:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Nothing in hand.
Aasgar: 19. Dagger in hand. 
FTA (Blue):  18. (16:16).
FTA (Brown):  17. (16:16).
FTA (Green):  16. (16:16).
Imrijka: 15. Asleep.

Liquid Blade.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Aasgar nods to Abenor and shifts his footing before looking back and  swinging the door open. There is nobody directly there, but two to each side of the doorway that he sees. Aasgar focuses on the one to his left (south), and there is a flash from the diadem. It doesn't look like it did anything, as most of the flash was caught by the wall.

*R1T18-16:* *"Bollocks!"* says one, but being careful not to shout. Though Aasgar doesn't see the ones around the corner too well, it seems that they do adopt a combat stance. One steps forward into view, but as soon as he does, Abenorthrows a dagger but it goes high so as not to reach his otherwise stubby friend. The one that moved in front of the doorway attacks Aasgar with what looks like a canister held as a hilt, and a short blade (like a short sword) sized, irregular patch of ice just forth from that canister. He stabs at Aasgar, who blocks it with his own dagger. The one around the corner that Aasgar tried to daze tries to stab at him with a similar weapon, but has a hard time of it because of the wall.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* There is a strange bubbling sound coming from around the corner and to the north.

*R2T19:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Abenor on deck, enemies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


FTA (Red):  21. (16:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison.
Aasgar: 19. Dagger in hand. _Circular stance_.
Abenor: 19.5. One dagger in hand. _Reaching blade stance_.
FTA (Blue):  18. (16:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison.
FTA (Brown):  17. (16:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison.
FTA (Green):  16. (16:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison.
Imrijka: 15. Asleep.

Liquid Blade.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Aasgar perceives the one wielding the ice weapon as the most dangerous  so attacks that one with his dagger, hoping to open a space to step into  so Abenor can join him in the hall. He stabs his dagger into his right upper arm, likely in the artery, for *8*. 

*R2T18.5:* Abenor normally prefers to unsheathe his Ileor in combination with an attack, but he needed the light and hadn't picked up his scabbard, so he does what he can, but misses wildly attacking over Aaasgar.

*R2T18-16:* Blue seemed to not take all of the damage Aasgar laid on him at first, but now the rest of the wound is felt (*4*). He stabs Aasgar in the left elbow for *4*. Aasgar feels a momentary sting of a poison that was delivered, but otherwise doesn't sense anything else. Blue then steps north out of the way. Green attacks Aasgar from around the corner, but the wall again fouls his attack.

*R2T19:* Aasgar, there is a gap there to step into, and you prepared for just this sort of fight with _circular stance_. What do you do?

Abenor on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


FTA (Red):  21. (16:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. DELAYING!!!
Aasgar: 19. Dagger in hand. _Circular stance_.
Abenor: 18.5. _Ileor_ in hand. _Reaching blade stance_.
FTA (Blue) (m):  18. (4:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade.
FTA (Brown):  17. (16:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. DELAYING!!!
FTA (Green) (m):  16. (16:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison.
Imrijka: 15. Asleep.

Liquid Blade.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Aasgar steps out into the open spot and strikes again at Blue, stabbing him in the chest for *6*. 

*R2T18.5:* Abenor reaches out and past Aasgar to thwack Green in the nuts with his hand, causing Green to double over ... still fighting, but feeling it.

*R2T18-16:* Blue does something that you've seen Abenor do (though he no longer favors this attack), and that is to stab at you, but for a split-second step out-of-and-back-into reality so that when his weapon lands, Aasgar isn't ready for it. He hits Aasgar where he did earlier, in the right elbow, but the dwarf shrugs it off. Blue steps back, but the pain of his wounds catches up to him (*4*) and he is now disabled. Aasgar notes a woman to the south, waiting; she has one of these ice-blades. So does Green, in fact; he tries some fancy footwork (that doesn't avail him) and stabs at Aasgar, missing.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:* A different (man), also with ice-blade, moves south to engage Aasgar, but Aasgar blocks his attack.

*R3T19:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Abenor on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


FTA (Red) (m):  21. (16:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. 
Aasgar: 19. Dagger in hand. _Circular stance_.
Abenor: 18.5. _Ileor_ in hand. _Reaching blade stance_.
FTA (Blue) (m):  18. (0:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade. DDP: 0. DISABLED!!!
FTA (Brown) (f):  17. (16:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. DELAYING!!!
FTA (Green) (m):  16. (16:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. SICKENED til R3T18.5!!!
Imrijka: 15. Asleep.

Liquid Blade.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Aasgar mutters, *"Should have grabbed my axe. We'd be done by now..."* and swings at blue again with his dagger in a stylized maneuver, missing, but getting inspiration (_strike of the infinite protector_). His action done, he begins to feel the previously withheld pain (*14*).

*R4T18.5:* Abenor's anger at seeing his friend surrounded causes him to give over to the Hunter. He puts two hands on his katana and strikes at Green with a crit to the groin for *16*, instantly disabling him. Abenor, takes advantage of Aasgar's temporarily lower profile from his dagger strike to swing through to Red to crit him as well with a weapon strike that does *19* and drops Red and completely shatters his ice blade. Abenor moves past Aasgar to stand over the now downed opponent.

*R4T18:* Green withdraws south and east, but a second later there is a tumbling noise and the sound of heavy ice shattering. Brown, who was chilling out this whole time, wants no part of this and heads south and east around the corner after Green. Blue feels previous wounds overcome him, and he falls as well, ending any active enemy combatant action.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T19:* Aasgar, what do you do? You know Abenor well enough that when the Hunter takes over, he will run an enemy down, tapping into a primal fury to give him speed and animal senses. On the other hand, you also have three dead or dying people in front of you.

Abenor's turn ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 FTA (Red) (m):  21. (-12:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. DYING!!!
Aasgar: 19. Dagger in hand. _Circular stance_.
Abenor: 18.5. _Ileor_ in hand. _Reaching blade stance_. RAGE (sheet not updated)!!!
FTA (Blue) (m):  18. (-4:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade. DYING!!!
FTA (Green) (m):  16. (-4:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. DYING!!!
Imrijka: 15. Asleep.

Liquid Blade.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* Aasgar bellows at the top of his lungs, *"Cham!!! Send for the militia and a doctor!!! There's been an attack!!!"* He goes to the closest downed person - the man that Abenor stands astride - to attempt to stabilize them as best he can. Even with his help, Red still seems to be bleeding out.

*R5T18.5:* Abenor changes into his Hunter's stance. He steps off of Aasgar's back as Aasgar is bent down to help the fallen and he races south, smashing through the window. Other than glass, Aasgar doesn't really hear the sound of bodily impact, so either he just didn't hear, or that is a good sign.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T19:* Aasgar, your patient isn't doing well. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 FTA (Red) (m):  21. (-13:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. DYING!!!
Aasgar: 19. Dagger in hand. _Circular stance_.
Abenor: 18.5. _Ileor_ in hand. _Reaching blade stance_. RAGE (sheet not updated)!!!
 FTA (Blue) (m):  18. (-4:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade. STABLE!!!
FTA (Green) (m):  16. (-5:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. DYING!!!
Imrijka: 15. Asleep. Bow in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T19:* Feeling at his head he mutters *"Why can't these things heal! Damn!"* He then forgets he is outside his own room - probably because he is still sleepy - and dashes south to a stairwell, down which he sees an unmoving assailant. He realizes he went the wrong way and heads back, finishing right back where he started, and looking east into his room.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T19:* Aasgar, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 19. Dagger in hand. _Circular stance_.
Abenor: 18.5. _Ileor_ in hand. _Reaching blade stance_. RAGE (sheet not updated)!!!
 FTA (Blue) (m):  18. (-4:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade. STABLE!!!
FTA (Green) (m):  16. (-6:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. DYING!!!
Imrijka: 15. Asleep. Bow in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T19:* Aasgar shakes his head to clear the cobwebs and dashes into his room to grab a potion.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8...

R8T19:* Aasgar, you have a dagger in one hand, and a potion in the other. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 19. Dagger and healing potion in hand. _Circular stance_.
Abenor: 18.5. _Ileor_ in hand. _Reaching blade stance_. RAGE (sheet not updated)!!!
 FTA (Blue) (m):  18. (-4:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade. STABLE!!!
FTA (Green) (m):  16. (-7:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. DYING!!!
Imrijka: 15. Bow and quiver in hand. Door open.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T19:* Aasgar returns to the downed man and attempts to administer the potion. He guides the potion down the throat, but nothing seems to happen. The wounds don't close or anything. 

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9....

R9T19:* Aasgar, what now?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 19. Dagger and healing potion in hand. _Circular stance_.
Abenor: 18.5. Won't appear again until R18T19.
 FTA (Blue) (m):  18. (-4:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade. STABLE!!!
FTA (Green) (m):  16. (-8:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. DYING!!!
Imrijka: 15. Bow and quiver in hand. Door open.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T19:* Aasgar moves to the next downed person and will check to see if they can be stabilized. As it turns out, this person (Blue) is already stabilized. 

*R9T15:* Aasgar is pretty sure he hears a woman's voice casting a spell somewhere to the south, likely down the stairs. 

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T19:* Aasgar, you aren't really in _circular stance_ anymore. It is hard to be in a martial pose while doing a health check on someone. Then there's the sound of casting to the south and likely towards or down the stairs. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 19. Dagger and healing potion in hand. 
Abenor: 18.5. Won't appear again until R18T19.
 FTA (Blue) (m):  18. (-4:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade. STABLE!!!
FTA (Green) (m):  16. (-9:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. STABILIZED!!!
Imrijka: 15. Bow and quiver in hand. Door open.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T19:* Aasgar re-enters his stance and heads back to his room, finding the bodies in the hall and his stumpy dwarven legs slow him down.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

A downed body creates difficult terrain so it took you a double move to get to your bed. I did not have him drop his dagger yet because that would be a whole round without protection before his next turn.
 
*R10T15:* Aasgar hears someone approaching in the south corridor.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T19:* Aasgar, your dagger is still in hand, and you are in stance. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 19. Dagger. 
Abenor: 18.5. Won't appear again until R18T19.
 FTA (Blue) (m):  18. (-4:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade. STABLE!!!
FTA (Green) (m):  16. (-9:16). _Spirit sensing stance_. Liquid blade + centipede poison. STABILIZED!!!
Imrijka: 15. Bow and quiver in hand. Door open.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T28:* *"Aasgar, look out!"* calls Abenor. He gets into a fighting stance, disappears from his current position, and reappears behind one of the creepy-crawlies, dispatching it in a swift, clean stroke.

*R1T25:* Cici tosses two small metal projectiles at the remaining creepy-crawly. One misses, but one hits for *4*.

*R1T22:* Aasgar, you just climbed up and you haven't had a chance to take out your axe or get into stance. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 28.
Cici: 25.
Aasgar: 22.
Imrijka: 21.
Red: 11. (5:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...

S25:* No sooner does Aasgar hand the knife to Cici, then he sees the reflection of something in that knife towards the ceiling above him. Too late, though, as it moves far faster than himself! Something ugly and hair bites him in his left cheek for *5 DDP*.

*S7:* Aasgar, roll a Fort save vs. poison! This is a surprise round, so you may then respond. Your axe is in your offhand (no action to put two hands on), and while you may make FAs/SwA freely, you may take only a MA or a SA. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Advanced Giant Spider: 25.
Abenor: 23.
Cici: 12.
Imrijka: 10.
Aasgar: 7.  DDP (5).

----------


## lostsole31

*S7:* Aasgar brings both hands to his axe and swings at the bug, hewing mightily for *29*! And yet, it still lives...*Spoiler: Maneuver*
Show

_Rising zenith strike_ gained.


*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* The spider bites again, hitting Aasgar's armor hard, but not penetrating.

*R1T23:* Abenor begins giving tactical advice as he steps forward with his long-armed stance. He quick draws his shorter blade and ALSO crits, this time killing the spider.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Advanced Giant Spider: 25.
Abenor: 23.
Cici: 12.
Imrijka: 10.
Aasgar: 7.  DDP (5).

----------


## lostsole31

Abenor sniffs the air, saying, *"I smell the stench of burning flesh. It wasn't here a minute ago."*

Suddenly, the burnt corpses of plague victims appear on the bedframes, sitting straight up and screaming, their mouth full of fire and ashes!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Imrijka: 26. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
Aasgar: 20.
Abenor: 17.  SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
Cici: 11. SHAKEN til R1T10!!!
Restless Plague Victims: 10. (6:6).

----------


## lostsole31

*"Well, it's pretty obvious that the chilly wind tunnel is the big hole in the ground we saw on the surface,"* says Imrijka, shivering some as her previous resist energy seems to have ended. *"Still, I recommend--"*

*S22:* *"Aasgar, look out!"* calls Cici. In a flash she is right beside the dwarf, with a strange, small type of blade in one of her hands.

*S17-6:* Something closes on Aasgar, something small, but Abenor cuts it down with his sword. Something else closes and he does the same thing again. In both instances, whatever was at Aasgar's feet seemed to erupt - not burst into flame - so much as heat from inside, turn to ash, and leave a vague silhouette on the ground.

*Combat Ended.....*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 28. 
Cici: 22. Waveblade in hand.
Imrijka: 16. 
Aasgar: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

As Aasgar moves into the chamber and around he sees something that very easily could have been real trouble if he weren't paying attention. It would have surely have been nearly impossible to see if he hadn't noticed the floating, armored skeleton and bits of various detritus held in place in the middle of what seems to be a large, cubical shape of transparent gelatin.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:* Abenor must've caught the corner of some distortion from a sliver of light from _Ileor_, but apparently that is all he needed to recognize the potential for danger, or at least heightened awareness as he rushes past Aasgar, taking out _Kyadrimme_ (his wakizashi) as he goes. In doing so, he uses both blades to create a sort of protective circle around him. He then creates a dizzying defensive spin where he stands and calls out, *"It's a 10' cube of some type of gelatin. I don't know if it is an animate protoplasm or some sort of trap!"*

*R1T25:* Imrijka moves in and to the southwestern corner, looking north. *"That looks like depictions I've seen of gelatinous cubes. I know it's an 'animate protoplasm' as you called it. Destroy it quickly, and don't let it touch you!"*

She sends out what looks like a terrible shot, but the thing in question is so big and so slow that the arrow hits it, tearing into it for *10*, and even showing the "path" the arrow takes before it stops inside the thing.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not that Aasgar would have experience, but for your visualization, think of shows where they use ballistic gel?

*R1T21:* Aasgar, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. _Ileor_ in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand.
Aasgar: 21. Greataxe in hand.
Cici: 14. Waveblade in hand.
Gelatinous Cube: 5. (54:64).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *"Hmmm... It's been a long time but..."*says Aasgar as he draws his short bow, drops his greataxe with a heavy clang, and fires while adjusting his footing. He isn't skilled at shooting into a combat situation and Abenor's head is in the way, but this thing he is shooting is the broadside of a squishy barn and the arrow still hits for *8*.

*R1T14:* Cici casts a spell on herself for protection and then moves forward. *"Wut."*

*R1T5:* The thing glurbles forward slowly, and Abenor deftly manages to shimmy past it.  It continues on to the end of the chamber as Imrijka and Cici allow themselves to be moved back rather than be engulfed by the mass. It continues farther, and threatens to engulf Aasgar.

Aasgar, roll a Ref save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. _Ileor_ in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand.
Aasgar: 21. Greataxe in hand.
Cici: 14. Waveblade in hand.
Gelatinous Cube: 5. (46:64).

----------


## lostsole31

Aasgar deftly takes a page out of the others' books and rolls past it just as it tries to engulf him, finding himself on the other side.

No that Aasgar is on the other side, he sees that his axe is engulfed.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Abenor moves right up to the cube, and then strikes (*17*) while teleporting back farther up the chamber from whence he came.

*R2T25:* Imrijka casts a spell on herself, and then steps back.

*R2T21:* Aasgar, you see your greataxe engulfed, but it doesn't appear to be ruined or anything ... just inside the thing. What do you do?

Cici on deck, gelatinous cube in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. _Ileor_ in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Divine favor_ til R12T25.
Aasgar: 21. Greataxe dropped; bow in hand.
Cici: 14. Waveblade in hand.
Gelatinous Cube: 5. (29:64).

[

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Aasgar goes full defense and tries to tumble north away from the creature, but he's not particularly good at doing that. The gelatinous cube jiggles into Aasgar (Delayed *4 mod + 1 acid*). 

*R2T14:* Cici casts a spell, and a wave of flame rolls over the cube for *5 fire*. She then backs up into the corner with the door. 

*R2T5:* The Cube now begins moving back towards the mass of critters to the north. It trundles foward to possibly catch Aasgar.

Aasgar, roll a Ref save. If successful, do you wish to be pushed back into the empty square, or shimmy to the other side of it?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. _Ileor_ in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Divine favor_ til R12T25.
Aasgar: 21. Greataxe dropped; bow in hand. DDP.
Cici: 14. Waveblade in hand.
Gelatinous Cube: 5. (24:64).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Aasgar handily darts past to the other side of the gelatinous cube.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* *"Cici, open the door!"* calls Abenor as he drops his wakizashi, then draws and power tosses a dagger into the thing for *11*. 

*R3T25:* Imrijka, now having Pharasma's favor, asks the Gray Lady to give her the power to destroy those who oppose her. She then takes deadly aim and shoots a volley at the cube, and the two arrows - powered by a goddess of death - shriek into the cube, discorporating it as it bursts gelatinous (and now non-acidic, harmless) goo everywhere in the room and onto everyone. Cici takes the least of it around the doorway alcove as she was.

*Combat Ends ...

*Aasgar feels the pain from the wounded that was delayed.  As Aasgar recovers his axe (and Abenor his dagger and wakizashi), Cici takes out a wand and touches it to Aasgar for *6 healing*, and then again for *4 healing*.  She puts the wand away, and while that happens, Imrijka's short-duration buff is expending.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. _Ileor_ in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. 
Aasgar: 21. Greataxe dropped in hand. 
Cici: 14. Waveblade in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...

S20:* As Aasgar gets to the top of the stairs, an R.O.U.S. is there to nip at him, but the dwarven armor holds fast.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Abenor hears the sounds of battle, but delays because of his position.

*R1T20:* The R.O.U.S. bites again, its position on the stairs helping it to secure a hit on Aasgar's hairy chin, but not really hurting him at all.

*R1T18:* Imrijka delays...

*R1T11:* Aasgar, your greataxe is in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 22. _Ileor_ in hand. DELAYING!!!
Green: 20. (9:9).
Imrijka: 18. Bow in hand. DELAYING!!!
Aasgar: 11. Greataxe in hand. 
Red: 10. (9:9).
Blue: 5. (9:9)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Aasgar reasons that sometimes, the simplest way is the best. Grabbing  his axe with both hands and swinging it up over his head, he brings it  down on the creature right in front of him, bifurcating it from head to tail along its back. He gains _strike of the infinite protector_.

*R1T11.5:* Abenor moves up the stairs and past his friend, and into the space of the dead rat while in reaching stance. He unsheathes his blade and strikes both of the other rats down.

*Combat Ends...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 22. _Ileor_ in hand. DELAYING!!!
Imrijka: 18. Bow in hand. DELAYING!!!
Aasgar: 11. Greataxe in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*Round One ...*

*R1T21:* Cici calls out, *"Nonlethal until we know who they are!"*

Cici ducks inside, taking a dizzying route to get on the far side and casts a spell. Electricity envelopes her fingertips as she then tries to affect a man's nervous system instead of stopping his heart. She touches his right upper arm and the energy discharges to do *9 NL electricity* to Blue.

*R1T19:* Abenor runs in and purposefully puts him self in a multi-flank position, both swords now out. He goes right up to the biggest man there, the half-orc. He attacks with his deadly katana, attempting non-deadly strike, but it only slides off the brute's hauberk. At the same time, Abenor suddenly disappears from that position 10' away as he gets into a martial stance. He notices something behind the bar and says, *"Hey, barkeep is down behind the bar. Not sure if he's dead or not!"*

*R1T18-13:* The big brute ignores the elf that just tried to fake him out and instead charges the dwarf standing outside. It is clear from the wild swing that the half-orc is drunk ... not just tipsy, but well in his cups. A man standing in the corner moves forward to attack with a longspear, the point barely scraping against the elf's mail.

*R1T8:* Imrijka closes on the half-orc and puts her hand on his right shoulder. The man seems like a great weight is bearing down on him - not enough to drop him, but affecting him somehow.

*R1T5:* Blue steps back and stabs at Cici with his longspear, and the latter has to do a very hard deflection to not get stabbed.

*R1T4:* Aasgar, you have a big, drunken half-orc with a greataxe in hand in front of you, seemingly feeling some kind of weight and wearing a chain shirt. What do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Cici: 21.
Abenor: 19. _Reaching blade stance_.
Rishka: 18. SICKENED!!! Charged. STAGGERED til R2T8!!!
Thug Red: 13. (13:13). SICKENED!!! Longspear.
Imrijka: 8.
Bariswort: 6.
Thug Blue: 5. (13:13, 9 NL). SICKENED!!!
Aasgar: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Aasgar shifts his footing and then grabs his axe with both hands and jabs the head towards the orcs midsection, hitting him hard for *21 NL*, knocking the wind out of him.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* *"Anyone recognize where these guys are from?"* calls Cici as she steps within the longspear's reach with a defensive flurry that gets countered by the man's spear haft.

*R2T19:* Abenor launches himself over the small thicket of spears to charge Red in the corner with a low roll to smack his foot for *16 NL*, causing excruciating pain as the man's head jerks back against the wall to knock himself out. He answers, *"They look like hired thugs from Freedom Town. Same place those assassins that came after us came from."*

*R2T18:* The big half-orc recovers from the charge, but not the strange feeling inflicted by Imrijka. He slurs something drunken and particularly insulting to dwarves at Abenor. He steps out of the doorway and attacks. This time, his greataxe bites solidly into the armor.

*R2T8:* Imrijka says, *"We don't have time to make nice with paid mercenaries, Cici. Put them down as best you can."*

She then steps behind Aasgar and prays to the Lady of Graves and touches Aasgar's back, *"Dear Mother, they say your prophecy is askew since Aroden's death. I beseech thee, show my ally-dwarf that your glimpse of the future can still aid us mortals in our endeavors. Aasgar, bring this gift to bear as quickly as needed to end this fight. Do not hoard it 'just in case.'"**Spoiler: Aasgar*
Show

Within the next minute, any time you want to get a +1 bonus to pretty much any d20 roll, mention that you are going to use Imrijka's _guidance_.

*R2T5:* Blue drops his longspear and draws a longsword, attacking Cici (who dodges). 

*R2T4:* Aasgar, you have a guidance you may use. What do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Cici: 21. DS.
Abenor: 19. _Inner sphere stance_.
Rishka: 18. (32:32, 21 NL). SICKENED!!! 
 Thug Red: 13. (13:13, 16 NL). SICKENED!!! Longspear. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Imrijka: 8.
Bariswort: 6.
Thug Blue: 5. (13:13, 9 NL). SICKENED!!! Longspear dropped, longsword in hand.
Aasgar: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Aasgar grins at the orc at Imrijka's words.  Grabbing his axe again  with both hands he brings it up over his head and swings down in a powerful  overhand strike. The brute tries to block but Aasgar cuts through much of his right elbow and into his chest for *20*, dropping him.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:* Cici steps back but the thug steps up to her as she does so, so she maintains her defensive stance. Protecting her head as she brings the forward part of her body down towards the man she strikes him in the wrist with her elbow for *3*, then wards him away with a defensive kick.

*R3T19:* Abenor steps into the flanking position provided and with multiple strokes cuts the man down.

*Combat Ends ...*

Now what?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Cici: 21. DS.
Abenor: 19. _Inner sphere stance_.
 Rishka: 18. (12:32, 21 NL). SICKENED!!! UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Thug Red: 13. (13:13, 16 NL). SICKENED!!! Longspear. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Imrijka: 8.
Bariswort: 6.
Aasgar: 4.

*DEAD*
Blue.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T11:* Aasgar, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Dog: 20. (10:10).  DELAYING!!!
Cici: 17. Unaware ...
Orc Beast-Tamer: 13.
Abenor: 12.
Aasgar: 11.
Imrijka: 10.
Red Dog: 9. (10:10).
Blue Dog: 8. (10:10).
Lucette: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* *"Hello, there! There are dangerous folk about! It would be best if you took up shelter for safety!"* says Aasgar shifting his footing and bringing his axe to both hands. His mind opens to a tactical possibility as he gains _strike of the infinite protector_.

There is a sound of a woman's laughter, and the baying of a hound, and a figure in the smoke says in a very hostile shout, muted in volume by the fire, *"Come at me!"*

*R1T10.5:* Cici nods and says, *"Hostile it is."* She peers to the west. *"I can make out an orc woman and three dogs. Well, let's get to work. We're on the sundial."*  She darts to the west, surprising Aasgar with her speed. 

*R1T10.2:* Abenor darts forward, drawing both weapons, and into the area of smoke.

*R1T10:* Imrijka casts a spell on herself, but where Cici's speed was a natural burst (or at least trained), it is obvious that Imrijka tapped into something supernatural as she bursts forward.

*R1T9-6:* The enemy had been delaying, already prepared and she shouts *<"Attack!">* in Orc before tossing a javelin at Imrijka and adjusting her position. The dogs then burst forward to attack.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* A little figure in a big top hat comes out of The Killin' Ground. It moves a lot faster than expected for its size and ends up 10' from Aasgar recognizes the figure as the accordian-playing, halfling elegist from Rodrik's funeral earlier. He smiles at Aasgar while his accordion is in hand, nods his head mischievously towards the fracas before he then moves west before he ends up behind Cici.

*R2T11:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bariswort: 21.
Aasgar: 11.
Cici: 10.5.
Abenor: 10.2. _Inner sphere stance_.
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T10.
Orc Beast-Tamer: 9.
Red Dog: 8. (10:10).
Blue Dog: 7. (10:10).
Green Dog: 6. (10:10). Charged.
Lucette: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Aasgar rushes forward as fast as his wee legs will let him and begins shouting defensive advice to his allies as he closes. His massive, stentorian voice is heard by all of his currently known allies.*Spoiler: Maneuver*
Show

_Rising zenith strike_

*R2T10.5:* Cici sees the elegist behind her and is confused, but he doesn't appear to have a weapon out, so she is cautious of him but lets him act as he will in case he is not a spy after all. She fishhooks southwest and then north to end up flanking a doggo with Abenor. 

*"It's just a dog, as far as I know,"* she shouts warily. *"But I'm sure it can't be rehabilitated if trained by orcs."*

She stabs at the dog with her waveblade, getting it in a forepaw, dealing *8 + 2 DEX*. It barks in pain, but manages to keep its feet.

*R2T10.2:* Abenor disembowels the wounded dog, instantly putting it out of its misery, and with his longer sword spins to drop Red with *15*, and then continues a moving spin to close on Green (last doggo standing).

*R2T10:* Imrijka steps behind Abenor to screen herself from the last dog, while opening up for a shot on the orc. She looses a volley of focus-aimed arrows at the beast tamer. The first one misses, which is the one the beast-tamer seems to react to, but that was a "herding shot" and the orc woman played right into Imrijka's tactic as the second is a perfect shot that hits the enemy in the left shoulder for *16*. 

*R2T9:* She steps up to Abenor. The orc with an orcish double-axe vs. an elf with two well-crafted swords. She does what she can, but with Aasgar's solid advice buoying Abenor's solid defense, it is a futile effort.

*R2T6:* The dog circles around Abenor, snapping at his heels.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:* The little guy with the accordion looks at Aasgar and shouts something in a language completely unknown to Aasgar. He seems excited about something, pointing to the building closest to you right now, to the northeast. His eyes go upwards in his head as he says something in a different language, gesticulating and then touching the symbol of a butterfly at his neck. He then takes a wide circuit around Aasgar towards the building, looking at Aasgar to follow him.

*R3T11:* Aasgar, you just see an orc inside the house to the NE, seemingly looting. Meanwhile, your other allies are fighting an orc beast-tamer and a dog. What do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bariswort: 21. _Protection from evil_ til R33T21.
Aasgar: 11.
Cici: 10.5.
Abenor: 10.2. _Inner sphere stance_.
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T10.
Orc Beast-Tamer: 9.
Red Dog: 8. (-6:10). DYING!!!
Green Dog: 6. (15:10). 
Lucette: 4.

*DEAD*
Dog (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Aasgar hesitates for a second, trying to gauge what the little man wants and if he means harm to any of his friends, but Aasgar has no idea for sure, as the little guy speaks in a strange language and lots of odd movements. And where he points does appear to have a likely hostile orc, which means he is technically leading you to danger. But whether that is to send you to danger in hopes you die, or merely pointing out enemy combatants that have yet to be handled is hard to parse right now.

Now what?*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Much like a "make a Perception check," making a Sense Motive check is a MA, meaning you have a SA open, as well as a SwA, and any FA you might take.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bariswort: 21. _Protection from evil_ til R33T21.
Aasgar: 11.
Cici: 10.5.
Abenor: 10.2. _Inner sphere stance_.
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T10.
Orc Beast-Tamer: 9.
Red Dog: 8. (-6:10). DYING!!!
Green Dog: 6. (15:10). 
Lucette: 4.

*DEAD*
Dog (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11 (Cont'd):* Aasgar looks at the little man and says *After I help my friends!* and heads west into the fray letting loose with a battle cry fortifying his allies.

*R3T10.5:* Cici circles around to flank the orc woman and stabs her curved blade into the woman's hand for *8*, dropping her ...

*R3T10.2:* ... leaving Abenor to spin on the remaining hound, and with two strokes the hound is cut in half. He steps a little to Aasgar, *"Everyone get out of the smoke. Aasgar, what's with the little guy?"*

*R3T10:* Imrijka tears out of the smoke and up to the house the halfling had pointed to. She calls back, *"Contact! Several of my greener kin, and they aren't friendly!"*

She follows that statement up by shooting an arrow into the building, and even from here, there is a sound of a basso yell of pain.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

**R4T21:* The weird little halfling begins playing a jaunty, but jangling accordion tune and then does a strange type of dance-march behind Imrijka.

*R4T18:* A badly wounded (by way of arrow) orc comes charging out of the home at Imrijka, but she ducks out of the way.

*R4T11:* Aasgar, the halfling's accordion tune has a strange effect on you. It most certainly does not "lift your spirits." Rather, it seems to be make your limbs move in a more animated way than fashion. You even subconsciously catch your jaw opening and shutting quickly in rapid succession, though not with the teeth slamming together. It is a weird, dismal-yet-flighty tune that moves you, but apparently doesn't harm you. Mainly, it makes you think of your body if it were a skeleton moving without a soul, and what you feel is an ardent desire NOT to be so affected by the music. Anything to stop the realization of Death finding you, and giving you a fire in your arm to more quickly fight what enemies you find. What do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

ENCOURAGING ROAR til R4T11. INSPIRE COURAGE +1.
Bariswort: 21. _Protection from evil_ til R33T21.
Blue-Green Orc: 18.
Aasgar: 11.
Cici: 10.5.
Abenor: 10.2. _Inner sphere stance_.
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T10.
 Orc Beast-Tamer: 9. DYING!!!
Red Dog: 8. (-7:10). DYING!!!
Blue-Brown Orc: 6.
Blue-Pink Orc: 5.9.
Blue-Purple Orc: 5.
Lucette: 4.

*DEAD*
Dog (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Aasgar heads back east out of the smoke to get to Imrijka's aid. 

*R4T10.5-.0:* Cici and Abenor likewise hurry to the party. Imrijka steps back and casts a spell on herself.

*R4T6-5:* An orc steps out of the building and strikes Imrijka in the lower left arm with its falchion for *12*. An orc inside moves closer and launches a javelin at Cici, who knocks it out of the way. Another javelin misses Cici.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T21:* The halfling continues to play the threnody on his accordion, and casts a seemingly non-harmful spell on Cici.

*R5T18:* Blue-Green attacks Abenor, but is deflected.

*R5T11:* Aasgar, what do you do? two rounds ago you gained all of your maneuvers that were yet withheld, and next round everything will reset/ recycle.

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE +1.
Bariswort: 21. _Protection from evil_ til R33T21.
Blue-Green Orc: 18. (3:11).
Aasgar: 11.
Cici: 10.5. Guidance til R15T21.
Abenor: 10.2. _Inner sphere stance_.
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T10. _Divine favor_ til R14T10 (on sheet).
 Orc Beast-Tamer: 9. DYING!!!
Blue-Brown Orc: 6. (11:11).
Blue-Pink Orc: 5.9. (11:11).
Blue-Purple Orc: 5. (11:11).
Lucette: 4.

*DEAD*
Dog (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* Aasgar steps forward and brings his axe down on Blue-Green's chest for *13*, allowing Abenor to stab him through the side of the chest in the heart, killing the orc instantly. Once that is done, Aasgar's mind refreshes all of his efforts, recovering all of his maneuvers, but again withholding others.

*R5T10.5-.0:* Cici now fights more defensively. Her first strike is a brutal slash to the orc's inner lower arm for *9*, followed by an undercut slash to his right inner thigh for *4*, disabling him. Abenor spins towards Cici and that orc to trip the disable orc, and both blades separate his head. Imrijka repositions and shoots an arrow into the building, but the doorway fouls her shot.

*R5T5.9-.0:* Blue-Pink moves forward to stand over his fallen and attack Abenor. The elf tries to counter but the orc's attack is a lucky one, striking Abenor in the hip for *11 mod*. Blue-Purple spills out, past his friend but Aasgar's axe finds his chest as well for *21*, dropping him (so now two bodies under Blue-Pink's feet (or is it Blaupunkt's feet?).

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T21:* The threnodist, a master performer, stops playing his music and casts a spell on Imrijka, providing her with *11 healing*. He then darts away along the eastern side of the building.

*R6T11:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE +2.
Bariswort: 21. _Protection from evil_ til R33T21.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand.
Cici: 10.5. Waveblade in hand. DS.
Abenor: 10.2. _Inner sphere stance_. Both swords in hand.
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T10. _Divine favor_ til R14T10 (on sheet). Bow in hand. RS.
 Orc Beast-Tamer: 9. DYING!!!
Blue-Pink Orc: 5.9. (11:11).
 Blue-Purple Orc: 5. (-9:11). DYING!!!
Lucette: 4.

*DEAD*
Dog (3). Orc (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T11:* Aasgar steps up next to his friend and swings his axe over and down upon the orc in front of them, but the studded leather turns aside the heavy blade.*Spoiler: Aasgar*
Show

_Rising zenith strike_ granted/readied.
 
*R6T10.5:* *"That little guy is gonna' get himself killed!"* Cici exclaims, leaving the last orc to the bruisers, and she follows the sound of accordion music up the east side of the building. *"Contact -- distant!"* she calls out unseen.

*R6T10.2:* *"I guess this is a road show, then,"* says Abenor glibly as he adopts a more offensive stance. He disappears behind the orc and cuts at the back of his left knee for *16*, dropping the orc. Abenor, now in the house, doesn't even regard him and heads NE through the house.

*R6T10:* Imrijka is obviously under ther effects of some ensorcellment that makes her move quickly as she follows Cici and the halfling around the east. Aasgar can hear her voice in the noise, but can't make out whatever she yelled.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

**R7T13:* Aasgar can only fainly hear the accordion anymore what with the general din of battle and the pounding of nearby orc war drums that have been a constant background this whole time. He can hear renewed wave or orc war cries nearer than he'd like, though! Abenor went through the house towards the NE, and the others went along the eastern side of the house heading in the same direction. What does Aasgar do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bariswort: 21. _Protection from evil_ til R33T21. _Sanctuary_ tll R4T21.
Green-Pink Orc: 20. (11:11).
Red-Green Orc: 10. (11:11).
Brown-Pink Orc: 18. (11:11). TD.
Green-Purple Orc: 17. (11:11).
Red-Blue Orc: 16. (11:11).
Brown-Yellow Orc: 15. (11:11). TD.
Green-Yellow Orc: 14. (11:11).
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand.
Brown-Purple Orc: 13. (11:11).
Cici: 12. Waveblade in hand. DS.
Abenor: 11. _Inner sphere stance_. Both swords in hand.
Red-Purple Orc: 10.5. (11:11).
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T10. _Divine favor_ til R14T10 (on sheet). Bow in hand. 
Green-Brown Orc: 5. (11:11).
Lucette: 4.
Red-Brown Orc: 2. (11:11).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Dog (3). Orc (2). Orc Beast-Tamer.

Blue-Pink Orc: 5.9. (-5:11). STABLE!!!
 Blue-Purple Orc: 5. (-9:11). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T13:* Aasgar will stick close to Abenor as the other two work well in a team. So he follows Abenor, his little legs doing what they can.

*R7T12-11:* Through the door ahead, there is a partial glimpse of a sudden riot of golden sparkles outside, accopmpanied by angry, feral shouts of surprise. As Abenor goes through the kitchen door, Cici's voice is heard shouting, *"Help Imrijka!"* and so Abenor darts somewhere to the north/northwest/west.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T21:* Aasgar sees the little accordionist cross his field of view at the doorway, following Abenor north/northwest/west.

*R8T20:* A sound of pain from Cici is heard.

*R8T13:* Aasgar, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bariswort: 21. _Protection from evil_ til R33T21. _Sanctuary_ tll R4T21.
Green-Pink Orc: 20. (3:11).
 Red-Green Orc: 10. (-9:11). DYING!!!
Brown-Pink Orc: 18. (11:11). TD.
Green-Purple Orc: 17. (11:11).
 Red-Blue Orc: 16. (-6:11). DYING!!!
Brown-Yellow Orc: 15. (11:11). TD.
Green-Yellow Orc: 14. (11:11).
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand.
Brown-Purple Orc: 13. (11:11). TD.
Cici: 12. Waveblade in hand. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R10T12.
Abenor: 11. _Inner sphere stance_. Both swords in hand. RS.
Red-Purple Orc: 10.5. (11:11).
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T10. _Divine favor_ til R14T10 (on sheet). Bow in hand. RS.
Green-Brown Orc: 5. (11:11).
Lucette: 4.
 Red-Brown Orc: 2. (-6:11).  DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Dog (3). Orc (2). Orc Beast-Tamer.

Blue-Pink Orc: 5.9. (-5:11). STABLE!!!
 Blue-Purple Orc: 5. (-9:11). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T13:* Aasgar heads up to the door, and then not seeing anyone he heads out after Abenor, his axe at the ready preparing to offer guidance and aid to those in need. Getting to the area where Abenor and Imrijka are, he calls out defensive postures that are of most effectiveness, hopefully, for poor Cici. Aasgar realizes she is double-flanked, but it is too late for a quick turn-around now.*Spoiler: Aasgar*
Show

_Strike of the inifinite protector_ granted.


*R8T13:* Green-Purple attacks Cici, but misses.

*R8T12:* Cici sidesteps out of the devastating multi-flank she was feeling, and stares at one of the orcs. Green-Purple simply falls over and slumps to the ground.

*R8T11:* Abenor looks at Aasgar. *"Take care of this bunch, I am going to help Cici."*

With that, he changes to his hunting stance and bolts to the southeast. Red-Purple attacks as he goes, but Aasgar's tactics help him protect himself from the attack. He gets up to Cici and performs a bloody attack on an orc's brachial artery that does *20 (+1d6 bleed)*, dropping Green-Brown.

*R8T10.5:* The orc that almost scored a hit on Abenor steps out and sees a halfling right there and attacks, hitting the tophat-clad little guy in the chest for *10*.

*R8T10:* *"Hey!"* Imrijka shouts. *"Honorless thug. He doesn't even have a weapon out!"* She shoots at him, the first arrow missing but the second dropping the orc.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

**R9T21:* The little halfling is wounded, but is philosophical about it, all things considered. He casts a spell on himself, fully healing his wounds. He looks to Aasgar and Imrijka, and then points to the keep to the north-northeast. While using one hand to hold his accordion, he adopts an angry face and mimes beating a drum with his other hand, and then points to that tower again, where just inside you can see some more orcs.

*R9T20-14:* Green-Pink steps up to Cici, but Aasgar's quick advice saves her from being struck. Green-Yellow enters the cloud of golden particles, getting glitter on himself and attacks, but Cici ducks.

*R9T13:* Aasgar, what do you do? Abenor and Cici are handling orcs to the southeast while you see a tower to the north with orcs in it that don't seem to be running out into battle - a curious level of restraint. The orc war drums you hear, now that you see the halfling's silly charade, very likely are coming from the top of that tower.

Brown-Purple on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +4 morale bonus to AC for all heroes w/in 60' of Aasgar.
Bariswort: 21. _Protection from evil_ til R33T21. 
Green-Pink Orc: 20. (3:11).
 Red-Green Orc: 19. (-10:11). DYING!!!
Brown-Pink Orc: 18. (11:11). TD.
Green-Purple Orc: 17. (11:11). ASLEEP til R11T12!!!
 Red-Blue Orc: 16. (-7:11). DYING!!!
Brown-Yellow Orc: 15. (11:11). TD.
Green-Yellow Orc: 14. (11:11).
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand.
Brown-Purple Orc: 13. (11:11). TD.
Cici: 12. Waveblade in hand. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R10T12.
Abenor: 11. _Inner sphere stance_. Both swords in hand. RS.
 Red-Purple Orc: 10.5. (-5:11). DYING!!!
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T10. _Divine favor_ til R14T10 (on sheet). Bow in hand. RS.
Lucette: 4.
 Red-Brown Orc: 2. (-7:11).  DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Dog (3). Orc (3). Orc Beast-Tamer.

Blue-Pink Orc: 5.9. (-5:11). STABLE!!!
 Blue-Purple Orc: 5. (-9:11). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T13:* Aasgar looks at Imrijka and says, *"I'm heading for that tower to stop the drums!"* and starts booking north towards the tower. As he closes on the door, three javelins sail down towards him, two even hitting (DDP *9 mod* total). Aasgar gets right up into the doorway of the tower.*Spoiler: Aasgar*
Show

This is Quiet Round One, with no change in maneuvers.

*R9T13:* Aasgar sees one of the orcs, one a little farther back, get out of a defensive stance and look ready to make a run at him.

*R9T12:* Aasgar can just make out Green-Yellow get stuck in the chest with a sucking chest wound by Cici's waveknife before a follow-up strike drops him before Cici backs up to get into Aasgar's view.

*R9T11:* There is a puff of red mist, and then Abenor comes around the side of the building, heading towards Aasgar.

*R9T10:* Imrijka shoots an arrow past Aasgar to strike the hand of the orc in front of him. The arrow goes through the palm and up into the arm and the vein there, and the orc drops from shock.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...*

*R9T21:* The accordionist moves up a little, and starts playing a jaunty danse macabre again for the heroes. Aasgar is struck by the fact that while not entirely appropriate, yet this little hafling is a master performer.

*R10T18:* Brown-Pink, standing in front of Aasgar, comes out of a defensive stance to attack, his falchion easily deflected by Aasgar's axe.

*R10T13:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Brown-Purple on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 for heroes!
Bariswort: 21. _Protection from evil_ til R33T21. 
Red-Green Orc: 19. (-11:11). DYING!!!
Brown-Pink Orc: 18. (11:11). 
 Green-Purple Orc: 17. (-5:11). DYING!!!
 Red-Blue Orc: 16. (-8:11). DYING!!!
 Brown-Yellow Orc: 15. (-3:11). DYING!!!
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand.
Brown-Purple Orc: 13. (11:11). READIED to charge Aasgar if a whole opens up.
Cici: 12. Waveblade in hand. Crane style [+2 dodge AC total], DS.
* _Glitterdust_ til R10T12.
Abenor: 11. _Inner sphere stance_. Both swords in hand. 
 Red-Purple Orc: 10.5. (-6:11). DYING!!!
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T10. _Divine favor_ til R14T10 (on sheet). Bow in hand. RS.
Lucette: 4.
 Red-Brown Orc: 2. (-8:11).  DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Dog (3). Orc (3). Orc Beast-Tamer.
 Green-Pink Orc: 20. (-6:11). STABLE!!!
 Green-Yellow Orc: 14. (-5:11). EXHAUSTED!!! STABLE!!!
Blue-Pink Orc: 5.9. (-5:11). STABLE!!!
 Blue-Purple Orc: 5. (-9:11). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T14:* Aasgar swings his axe in a mighty arc at the nearest foe. That's a sideways arc, mind you, and he cut deep, deep into the orc's abdomen, disemboweling it on the spot. 

*R10T13:* Brown-Pink backs all the way up to the north, but still looks readied to spring.

*R10T12:* Cici runs up behind Aasgar, and then stairs at the tensed orc to the north. Suddenly, the tension drains completely out of him and he slumps to the ground, apparently asleep. *"We should all move in, collect ourselves for needed healing, and then advance up to those drums together!"*

*R10T11:* *"Agreed!"* says Abenor double moving inside to stand over the sleeping orc. *"Cici, this is a slumber hex, isn't it? How long does it last?"*

*"Just seconds!"* she responds.

*R10T10:* Imrijka rushes inside the tower so as not to be targeted by javelineers atop.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...*

*R11T21:* The little halfling ducks inside, stopping his music.

*R11T14:* Aasgar, Abenor is poised to dispatch the sleeping orc. Do you step inside and take a quick breather, as Cici recommended?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 for heroes!
Bariswort: 21. _Protection from evil_ til R33T21. 
Green-Purple Orc: 17. (-6:11). DYING!!!
 Red-Blue Orc: 16. (-9:11). DYING!!!
Aasgar: 14. Axe in hand.
Brown-Purple Orc: 13. (11:11). ASLEEP til R13T12!!!
Cici: 12. Waveblade in hand. Crane style [+2 dodge AC total], DS.
* _Glitterdust_ til R10T12.
Abenor: 11. _Inner sphere stance_. Both swords in hand. 
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T10. _Divine favor_ til R14T10 (on sheet). Bow in hand.
Lucette: 4.
 Red-Brown Orc: 2. (-8:11).  DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Dog (3). Orc (5). Orc Beast-Tamer.
 Green-Pink Orc: 20. (-6:11). STABLE!!!
 Brown-Yellow Orc: 15. (-3:11). STABLE!!!
 Green-Yellow Orc: 14. (-5:11). EXHAUSTED!!! STABLE!!!
 Red-Purple Orc: 10.5. (-6:11). STABLE!!!
Blue-Pink Orc: 5.9. (-5:11). STABLE!!!
 Blue-Purple Orc: 5. (-9:11). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Several Trunauan guards lie dead on the floor, now that you notice the  lower floor of the tower. The group heads up, with Aasgar in the lead,  followed by Abenor, then Cici, Imrijka, and finally the accordionist.  Abenor and Imrijka look at the war pain on the orcs, and they both agree  ... these orcs are of the Twisted Nail tribe.

Abenor sheathes his swords, Imrijka puts away her bow and takes out her handaxe, and the party heads up the stairs where they square off against three twisted nail orcs and a war drummer!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T23:* The drummer calls out, *"I am Kagak of the Rolling Thunder! Fear the doom the orcs of the Twisted Nail bring upon your town!"*

He begins drumming again furiously, which instills a battle fervor in the three Twisted Nail orcs in front of him.

*R1T19:* Cici casts a spell, focusing her energy on the drummer. She then darts sideways across the tower's upper floor to limit the orcs that can charge her.

*R1T18:* Purple-Blue steps forward to attack Abenor with greater vigor than expected and hits Abenor in his lower left leg with a falchion for *10 mod*.

*R1T13:* Aasgar, everything is reset, no stance is active, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kagak of the Rolling Thunder: 23. _Ill omen_ til R4T19; next d20, disadvantage.
Cici: 19. Waveblade in hand. 
Purple-Blue Orc: 18. (11:11).
Imrijka: 16. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T10. Handaxe in hand.
Purple-Red Orc: 15. (11:11).
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand.
Bariswort: 11. _Protection from evil_ til R23T21. 
Lucette: 10.
Abenor: 9. Both swords in hand. 
Purple-Green Orc: 4. (11:11).

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Aasgar steps north whilst directing his allies for maximum defense and  swings his axe in a great, cleaving motion against the orc to his left,  hoping to follow through with a strike to the orc on his right. Of course, what the orc didn't expect was an underswing that cuts up into his groin and lower abdomen for *26*. That orc falls as quickly as the intestines that pour downwards. Ripping his axe out of the lower guts of the one that falls in a continuous motion, Aasgar then straight through his upper arm and deep into his chest for *28*, dropping him as well.

*R1T11:* The little accordion player prays to an unknown force and casts a spell on Abenor to give him *9 healing*. He then moves to the far west of the upper floor of the tower so as to stay out of trouble.

*R1T10:* Lucette, Cici's ferret familiar, pokes its head out from under her hood, and then ducks back in again.

*R1T9-8:* Imrijka steps forward and casts a guiding spell on Abenor. Abenor then gets into his long stance, stands over the fallen orc that attacked him, and quick draws his katana in a long, sweeping arc. The blade strikes the drummer in the left elbow and the hip of the last orc for *21*, dropping the latter.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* The drummer, though wounded, continues to play, but he also casts a spell, and throws out sand that lands all over Aasgar (primarily, as well as Cici, Abenor, and Imrijka.

Aasgar, roll a Will save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +4 morale bonus to AC for 1 rd.
Kagak of the Rolling Thunder: 23. _Ill omen_ til R4T19; next d20, disadvantage.
Cici: 19. Waveblade in hand. 
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand.
Bariswort: 11. _Protection from evil_ til R23T21. 
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Imrijka: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T10. Handaxe in hand.
Abenor: 8. Both swords in hand. 
 Purple-Green Orc: 4. (-10:11). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Orc (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* A moderate enchantment washes over Aasgar, his eyes dulling to heaviness to put him to sleep, but he ignores it. Abenor is immune to such magics. And through similar strength of will, training, or hardiness, Cici and Imrijka both likewise ignore the sleeping spell.

*R2T19:* Her ill omen still on the drummer, Cici decides to give him a taste of his own medicine and stares at him. It turns out he is not as resistant, and slumps to the ground, his rage and song ending.

*Combat Ends...*

Now what?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +4 morale bonus to AC for 1 rd.
Kagak of the Rolling Thunder: 23. 
Cici: 19. Waveblade in hand. 
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand.
Bariswort: 11. _Protection from evil_ til R23T21. 
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Imrijka: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T10. Handaxe in hand.
Abenor: 8. Both swords in hand. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Orc (3).

----------


## lostsole31

You hear the guttural voices of orcs threatening someone down this dark alley. In contrast to the dim light in the rest of the district, the narrow alley is obstructed by debris and shrouded almost in complete darkness. Had you come upon this place without the little hafling in full view pointing everything, you might have gotten the drop on them. Oh, well, a hero's job is never done! Aasgar and Abenor just around the corner, with the halfling leading the way.

*Begin Round One ...

**R1T25:* A tough-looking half-orc male spins around quickly to look at Aasgar and make a decision to itself. *"My patron will sup upon your soul, rock-runt!"*

He swings his greataxe, but Aasgar just toughs it out on his armor.

*R1T24:* Seeing an innocent merchant so threateend, Abenor gives in to the Hunter. He moves around the halfling and smoothly draws his katana. It strikes off the half-orc's fine breastplate, but still manages to catch the female half-orc across the face for *19*.

*R1T14:* Cici moves up acrobatically to stab the half-orc woman in the jaw with her waveblade for *8*.

*R1T12:* The halfling steps away from the front line and begins playing a jaunty tune again, filling the heroes with the certaintude of overcoming death, or meeting it honorably. 

*R1T11:* The half-orc woman tries to fake out Cici. She almost succeeds, where it not for Lucette in Cici's hood warning her in time. Cici might not be faked out, but the blow delivered is still nearly perfect as the enemy's warhammer slams into Cici's shoulder for *14*.

*R1T10:* Imrijka never put her axe away, so she steps in to confront the brigand. She had concentrated just before doing so, and tries to touch the man, but fails.

*R1T7:* Aasgar, you are adjacent to the brigand. What do you do? You have no stances active and your maneuvers are reset.

Brigand on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 weapon attack/ damage, +2 vs. charm/ fear.
Vorom: 25. (42:42). SMITE vs. Aasgar (+1 attack, +3 dmg, +1 deflection).
Abenor: 24. RAGE!!!
Lucette: 20.  DELAYING!!!
Cici: 14. Waveblade in hand. 
Bariswort: 12. _Protection from evil_ til R23T21. 
Urnsul: 11.
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T10. Handaxe in hand. Gentle rest on off hand.
Aasgar: 7. Axe in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Aasgar begins directing his allies again for the best defensive moves as  he brings his axe to both hands and swings it overhand and down on the  orc, "grazing" him in the upper left arm for *21*.*Spoiler: Aasgar*
Show

Gain _rising zenith strike_.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* The brigand releases a hand from his handaxe and reaches out with black energy surrounding his hand to touch Aasgar. Aasgar takes his own tactical advice and dodges away.

*R2T24:* Abenor teleports behind the helpless human victim and delivers a vicious, two-handed brow cut to the female, his katana sinking into her skull before he withdraws, dead before she ever hit the ground.

*R2T14:* Cici just turns to stare at the half-orc male, but he has a stronger mind than expected.

*R2T12:* The little hafling continues to play the accordion and then casts a spell, a sheen appearing on the half-orc's weaopn, but it keeps a firm grip on the weapon.

*R2T10:* *"Aasgar, look out!"* Imrijka says. *"He's an antipaladin, so his touch might do a lot worse than simply wound you."*

She strikes him in the helm with her handaxe for *10*.

*R2T7:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Brigand on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 weapon attack/ damage, +2 vs. charm/ fear.
Vorom: 25. (11:42). SMITE vs. Aasgar (+1 attack, +3 dmg, +1 deflection).
Abenor: 24. RAGE!!!
Lucette: 20.  DELAYING!!!
Cici: 14. Waveblade in hand. 
Bariswort: 12. _Protection from evil_ til R23T21. 
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T10. Handaxe in hand. Gentle rest on off hand.
Aasgar: 7. Axe in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Aasgar shifts his footing slightly and swings his axe at the foe  attempting to throw him off balance enough to allow an ally to strike. Cici sees the opening and goes for it, but like Aasgar the armor stops them both.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* *"Ha!"* scoffs the brigand. *"You just dropped the spy we had at your smithy, so her secrets die with her."*

He then touches Aasgar and the dark energy leaps to Aasgar, doing *6 negative energy (NE)* (which goes to Aasgar's DDP). The darkness of the touch is something that Aasgar fights furiously against for there is something terrifying about it.

*R3T24:* Abenor steps over the fallen half-orc spy and hits the brigand in the neck for *21*. He should fall, but doesn't.

*R3T14:* Cici doesn't even wait to see if the tough half-orc topples from that neck blow. She slices his upper arm for *8*, which drops him dead.

*Combat Ends ...*

*"Thank you!"* cries the merchant. *"My name is Aleril. I'm from Lastwall, a merchant ... but I didn't realize that Trunau was on war footing. Please, take me to safety."*

*"It would be my genuine pleasure!"* says the halfling .... intelligibly. *"The rest of you, keep looking around and try to get to that beacon!"*

The halfling doesn't stick around to answer questions. Do you let him take the man and then keep searching along this northern portion heading west?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 weapon attack/ damage, +2 vs. charm/ fear.
Abenor: 24. RAGE!!!
Lucette: 20.  DELAYING!!!
Cici: 14. Waveblade in hand. 
Bariswort: 12. _Protection from evil_ til R23T21. 
Imrijka: 10. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T10. Handaxe in hand. Gentle rest on off hand.
Aasgar: 7. Axe in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Imrijka rushes into that building (just south and west of Aasgar). There is a sound of an orc howling in pain.

*R1T19:* Aasgar, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Imrijka: 22. _Expeditious retreat_ til R26T10. Bow in hand.
Aasgar: 19. Axe in hand.
Blue Orc: 17. (13:13).
Bariswort: 12. _Protection from evil_ til R18T21. 
Cici: 11. Waveblade in hand. 
Abenor: 10. 
Purple Orc: 9. (-3:13). STAGGERED/ BLEED 1/rd!!!
Red Orc: 7. (13:13).
Lucette: 5.
Green Orc: 4. (13:13).
Brown Orc: 3. (13:13).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Aasgar readies his axe and moves past Imrijka into the room and begins  calling out defensive advice as soon as he sees the enemy. None are immediately in reach, and he looks at his surroundings. Splintered rubble is all that remains of the wall that once separated this kitchen from the adjacent living area. The shattered windows in the walls allow an ominous breeze to waft through the eerie, abandoned home. All the shelves and cabinets have been thoroughly looted or partially destroyed, and the foundation and floorboards have caved in where a smoldering boulder landed in the house. He sees nothing hidden or out of the ordinary beyond the five orc looters in here.

*R1T17:* Blue charges Imrijka, clipping her in the head for *8* with his falchion.

*R1T11:* Cici stares at Imrijka, but keeps her position. 

*R1T10:* Abenor gets into his hunting stance, darting into the room past Aasgar with his greater speed, and only Aasgar's tactical advice as he goes by saves the elf from getting clipped by Blue. Abenor returns the favor by quick drawing his katana to slash Blue in the upper right arm for *8*.

*R1T7-3:* Purple takes *1 bleed*, but charges Abenor, deflected. Red also charges Abenor, his blade striking with hard tinkling of metal against _Sisnyn_, Abenor's mithral shirt. Green steps up, his blow deflected. Brown steps up and strikes Imrijka's left arm for *12*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Imrijka, sensing a shift in her fortunes, steps back and opens up with a volley of arrows. Her first shot hits Brown in the upper right arm with a ragged wound that does *17 (+1d4 bleed)*, staggering the enemy. Her next arrow hits Blue in the upper right thigh for *10*, staggering him as well.  *"Wow, thanks Cici! That felt great!"*

Cici quips proudly, *"Don't mention it."*

*R2T19:* Aasgar, your inspiration is strike of the infinite protector. What do you do?

Blue on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +4 morale bonus to AC until R2T19!!!
Imrijka: 22. _Expeditious retreat_ til R26T10. Bow in hand. RS.
Aasgar: 19. Axe in hand.
Blue Orc: 17. (-5:13). Charged. AOO used. STAGGERED/ BLEED 1!!!
Bariswort: 12. _Protection from evil_ til R18T21. 
Cici: 11. Waveblade in hand. 
Abenor: 10. 
Purple Orc: 9. (-4:13). STAGGERED/ BLEED 1/rd!!! Charged.
Red Orc: 7. (13:13). Charged.
Lucette: 5.
Green Orc: 4. (13:13).
Brown Orc: 3. (-4:13). STAGGERED/ BLEED 1d4!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Aasgar lets loose with a battle cry, inspiring his allies. Stepping  forward he swings his axe in a cleaving motion hoping to connect with the rage of orcs. His axe cuts through Brown's head (killing him instantly). His own battle cry gives him enough of an edge to continue his blow to strike into Blue's left lower arm, chopping it off as he goes down in a death of blood spray. Unfortunately, the blood, bodies, and gore halt Aasgar's terrible progress.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bodies are difficult terrain, so you can't 5' into the square of a fallen enemy to continue Great Cleave.

*R2T11:* Cici moves in and casts a spell on Abenor. *"For a good stroke."*

*R2T10:* Abenor nods, and for his part gives tactical advice. Not as brilliant as Aasgar's focused advice several seconds ago, but more about a slower, steadier defensive posture. He quick draws his wakizashi while getting into a more defensive posture, his two blades a whirling shield of steel, attacking with the knowledge Aasgar has given him before and now, and with Cici's blessed insight. He cuts Red's upper right arm for *21*, and from his previous charge the orc practically runs onto the smaller blade as well for *13*, and both blade serve to kill him outright.

*R2T9-4:* Purple bleeds but recovers his posture from his charge. Purple attacks ferociously, but Abenor's shift to defensive protects him as a falchion scrapes across his elven armor, and he deflects that attack to block Green's attack.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Imrijka moves around to flank with Abenor while taking out her handaxe, sinking it into Purple's head with a sickly "thunk," and putting that orc out of his misery.

*R3T19:* Aasgar, you receive rising zenith strike. One orc remains. Dead bodies are difficult terrain. What do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attack/ damage if w/in 30' of Aasgar on his previous turn. Ends R3T19.
Imrijka: 22. _Expeditious retreat_ til R26T10. Bow in hand. RS.
Aasgar: 19. Axe in hand.
Bariswort: 12. _Protection from evil_ til R18T21. 
Cici: 11. Waveblade in hand. 
Abenor: 10. 
Lucette: 5.
Green Orc: 4. (13:13).

*DEAD*
Orc (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Aasgar adjusts his footing but seeing how things are faring, he holds any action for now. 

*R3T11:* Cici steps around Abenor. She does a palm strike to the orc's nose for *8*, then slashes him in the chest with her waveknife for *10 + staggered*.

*R3T10:* Abenor finishes him off.

*Combat Ends!* 

What now?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Imrijka: 22. _Expeditious retreat_ til R26T10. Bow in hand. RS.
Aasgar: 19. Axe in hand. _Valiant keeper's stance_.
Bariswort: 12. _Protection from evil_ til R18T21. 
Cici: 11. Waveblade in hand. 
Abenor: 10. _Inner sphere stance_.
Lucette: 5.

*DEAD*
Orc (5).

----------


## lostsole31

Omast is a middle-aged man, and not nearly as prodigiously strong as  Aasgar, but he acquits himself well working with the dwarf to get the  boulder ready to roll. Omast has something he intends to use to light  the boulder as soon as Aasgar gives it a mighty heave down the hill  towards the portcullis once it is breached. *"Don't push until I nod to signal to you that I am ready, even if they get to us first."*

The first wave of six orcs have just broken down the western gate's portcullis with a Large battering ram! They drop the ram and all give warcries.

*Begin Round One: First Wave*

*R1T19:* One of the orcs (Brown) is much faster than its brethren and its runs up hill while taking out its falchion.

*R1T16:* Aasgar, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brown Orc: 19. (11:11). Falchion in hands.
Aasgar: 16.
Abenor: 14.
Omast: 13.
Cici: 12.
Blue Orc: 11. (11:11).
Red Orc: 10. (11:11).
Imrijka: 9.
Lucette: 8.
Purple Orc: 7. (11:11).
Bariswort: 6.
Pink Orc: 5. (11:11).
Green Orc: 3. (11:11).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Aasgar ignores the swift brown orc for now and says, *"Omast, do it now!"* and prepares himself to push. 

*R1T14:* Abenor delays ...

*R1T13:* Omast nods to Aasgar, signaling him to push.

Aasgar, roll a STR check!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brown Orc: 19. (11:11). Falchion in hands.
Aasgar: 16. READIED to push at Omast's signal.
Abenor: 14. DELAYING...
Omast: 13.
Cici: 12.
Blue Orc: 11. (11:11).
Red Orc: 10. (11:11).
Imrijka: 9.
Lucette: 8.
Purple Orc: 7. (11:11).
Bariswort: 6.
Pink Orc: 5. (11:11).
Green Orc: 3. (11:11).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13.1-.0:* Aasgar realizes how much help Omast was getting the boulder into position, that when it came time to push it, he couldn't quite manage alone. Omast notices the trouble he has and tries to push as well, but also failing.  

*R1T12.5:* Noticing that the rock hasn't moved, Abenor calls out, *"Never mind that this wave. I'll chop the lashings on this log set when I have a few more targets."*

*R1T12:* With the interruption, Cici takes out a wand and touches it to herself for *6 healing*.

*R1T11-10:* Two more orcs come through the gate.

*R1T9:* Imrijka, her speed back to normal since her enchantment expired, rushes south by Abenor and shoots Blue in the left hand for *17*, staggering him.

*R1T7-3:* As two more orcs begin to make their way up the hill, Abenor cuts the lashing holding that set of logs together. The logs hit Brown (*8*), Green (*11*), Pink (*13*), and Purple (*13*), knocking all of them prone while the logs slam into the wall of the southern gate turret.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

**R2T19:* Brown stands, steps forward and swings its falchion at Omast, the point barely scrathing against the sergeant's breastplate.

*R2T13.1:* Aasgar, there is now no longer anyone downfield to roll the boulder into (at this time). The southern stack of logs on the map is not where the main map posts it, but where I have the 20' x 10' field of brown to the west. What do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brown Orc: 19. (3:11). Falchion in hands. PRONE!!!
Aasgar: 13.1.
Omast: 13. 
Cici: 12. _Wand of CLW_ and waveblade in hand.
Blue Orc: 11. (-6:11). Ferocity! 
Red Orc: 10. (11:11).
Imrijka: 9.
Lucette: 8.
Purple Orc: 7. (-2:11). Ferocity! PRONE!!!
Bariswort: 6.
Pink Orc: 5. (-2:11). Ferocity! PRONE!!!
Abenor: 2.
Green Orc: 3. (0:11). DISABLED! PRONE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13.1:* Aasgar moves south past Omast while taking out his axe and getting into a stance, but dodges a clumsy AOO as he goes by. Aasgar grunts with the barely-registered blow as he passes the sergeant and attacks the beast, hitting it in the right hand, the axe cleaving up into the arm and slicing open the brachial artery length-wise, dropping the orc.*Spoiler: Inspiration*
Show

Rising zenith strike granted.

*R2T13:* Omast takes a swig of something, then moves forward to the fray of fallen foes, a greatsword now in hand.

*R2T12:* Cici moves south along the barricade and then looks at the orcs, and the one nearest Omast falls asleep.

*R2T11-10:* Blue starts to go over the barricade and jumps down, but gets killed by Abenor in the attempt. Red moves around the boulder and attacks Omast, but the sergeant's reaction time seems much more heightened as he dodges out of the way with an agility surpassing Aasgar's own.

*R2T9:* Imrijka takes aim at the fallen orcs finishes off two of them.

*R2T2:* Abenor vaults the barricade and closes on Green, dispatching him.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T13.1:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 13.1. Greataxe in hand.
Omast: 13. _Cat's grace_ til R52T13. Greatsword in hand.
Cici: 12. _Wand of CLW_ and waveblade in hand.
Red Orc: 10. (11:11).
Imrijka: 9.
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6.
Abenor: 2.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (5).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13.1:* Aasgar crosses alongside Omast trapping the orc against the boulder, but after climbing over a dead orc, by the time he gets there he doesn't have quite enough to attack anymore.*Spoiler: Inspiration*
Show

_Strike of the infinite protector_

*R3T13:* Omast leapfrogs past Aasgar, getting into a more vulnerable, aggressive stance and cuts deep and low into the orc's pelvis and abdomen, disemboweling him.

*R3T12:* Cici moves back north to her station at the logs, putting away her healing wand.

*R3T9:* Imrijka gets back to her position to get a better shot towards orcs coming through the gate.

*R3T2:* Abenor vaults the barricade again and puts his sword away.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4: Second Wave!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 13.1. Greataxe in hand.
Omast: 13. _Cat's grace_ til R52T13. Greatsword in hand.
Cici: 12. Waveblade in hand.
Imrijka: 9.
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6.
Abenor: 2.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (6).

----------


## lostsole31

[QUOTE=lostsole31;25499043]*R3T13.1:* Aasgar crosses alongside Omast trapping the orc against the boulder, but after climbing over a dead orc, by the time he gets there he doesn't have quite enough to attack anymore.*Spoiler: Inspiration*
Show

_Strike of the infinite protector_

*R3T13:* Omast leapfrogs past Aasgar, getting into a more vulnerable, aggressive stance and cuts deep and low into the orc's pelvis and abdomen, disemboweling him.

*R3T12:* Cici moves back north to her station at the logs, putting away her healing wand.

*R3T9:* Imrijka gets back to her position to get a better shot towards orcs coming through the gate.

*R3T2:* Abenor vaults the barricade again and puts his sword away.

A new wave of orcs appear below at the gatehouse by the ruined portcullis!

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4: Second Wave!*

*R1T14:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand.
Omast: 13. _Cat's grace_ til R52T13. Greatsword in hand.
Cici: 12. Waveblade in hand.
Orc Bombardier: 11. (26:26).
Imrijka: 9.
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Blue-Brown Orc: 7. (11:11).
Bariswort: 6.
Blue-Red Orc: 5. (11:11).
Blue-Green Orc: 3. (11:11).
Abenor: 2.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (6).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* *"Omast! To the boulder again!"* yells Aasgar as he races along the side of the rock. He would've gotten farther if it wasn't for a dead orc, but it is too important to get the rock moving when it is time than to worry about sitting behind it perfectly. He braces himself against the rock from the side, even using his greataxe for potential leverage, but has to drop out of stance.

*R4T13:* Omast moves up next to Aasgar, takes out a and mixes something quickly in a glass vial, and then nods to Aasgar. It's a lot tougher from the side than from behind, but Aasgar knows how crucial it is to drop as many as quickly as possible; besides, his blood is really pumping after that last short skirmish, and he heaves and the rock begins rolling down. The rock rolls halfway down when Omast throws the vial against the rock. It erupts with flame, and the whole thing lights and becomes a flaming boulder as it continues down, smashing into three of the four orcs there, and doing *11 + 4 fire*, and knocking all three down as it continues off-map to the west!

*R4T12:* Seeing that using logs for this wave isn't worth it, Cici takes out that healing wand again and taps herself for *9 healing*.

*R4T11:* The orc that was standing behind the front line of three stands up. He lights something he holds in his hand.

*R4T9:* Imrijka fires her bow rapidly. Her first arrow hits the orc holding the lit object in the left shoulder for *12* and then the belly with another arrow for *13*, dropping him. A small object, with something lit on a type of stem, falls from his hand.

*R4T7-3:* The two prone orcs stand and begin moving north in an angry shout. Only Blue-Red, who hadn't been rolled by the boulder, gets an attack in on Omast, the falchion being stopped by metal armor.

*R4T2:* Abenor vaults the barricade again, closes, and gives an ugly wound to Blue-Red's face to kill him outright.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T14:* Aasgar, you are not in stance because of the way you had to really get to the boulder. What do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand. Dead round 1 complete.
Omast: 13. _Cat's grace_ til R52T13. Greatsword in hand.
Cici: 12. Waveblade in hand. Wand of CLW in hand.
 Orc Bombardier: 11. (DEAD). PRONE!!! Unerring grenade lit. *Bomb will go off beginning of R6T9.*
Imrijka: 9.
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Blue-Brown Orc: 7. (-4:11). FEROCITY! 
Bariswort: 6.
Blue-Green Orc: 3. (-4:11). FEROCITY! 
Abenor: 2.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (7). Orc bombardier.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* Aasgar moves north and west setting, but doing so opens him up from a soft crit from Blue-Green as his falchion hits Aasgar alongside the head for *0 (11 mod DDP)*. Aasgar shrugs it off and continues, settling into a comfortable stanc while flanking his foe, and swings his axe in a wide arc. He returns the favor as his axe strikes Blue-Green in the head, cleanly cutting his head off just above the ears (along the eyes) and the axe continues on to hit the last orc in its studded leather.

*R5T13:* Omast goes from a high back to a low upswing (like golf!) and drives his greatsword through the orc's groin and up into its abdomen, pulls out the sword, and its guts just fall straight down as it dies. *"Back across the barricade and spread out!"*

He heads off, and is on the barricade when his turn ends.

*R5T12:* Cici heads south and taps Imrijka with her wand for *5 healing*.

*R5T9:* Imrijka nods in gratitude and aims "down lane." *"Aasgar, pull back over and don't stand in front of my line of fire."*

*R5T2:* Abenor vaults the barricade and then positions himself where Cici was in order to cut the next set of logs when needed.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

**R6T14:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand. Dead round 2 complete. (DDP).
Omast: 13. _Cat's grace_ til R52T13. Greatsword in hand.
Cici: 12. Waveblade in hand. Wand of CLW in hand.
 Orc Bombardier: 11. (DEAD). PRONE!!! Unerring grenade lit. *Bomb will go off beginning of R6T9.*
Imrijka: 9.
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6.
Abenor: 2.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (9). Orc bombardier.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14:* Aasgar moves back to the barricade as recommended and out of Imrijkas line of fire. Upon getting next to Imrijka on the inner portion of the barricade, Aasgar's inspiration refreshes, but he also feels that head wound he took (*11*). 

*R6T13:* Omast finishes getting over the barricade and looks west. He takes a deep draught of a hip flask, and puts it away. But as he puts it away, Aasgar notices that Omast's entire muscular ripples, swells, and grows, while also creating strange shifts in bone, including a deeper, lower brow. He looks like a powerful, devolved creature similar to himself.

*R6T12:* Cici shifts her position to come next to Aasgar. She sees the head wound and touches him with her wand for *7 healing*.

*R6T9:* Imrijka takes out a wand and touches herself for *5 healing*. 

The little thing that the orc at the gatehouse had lit? The fire on the stem gets to the item its on and the whole thing blows up, leaving no trace of that orc. It was a fiery explosion, and other than blackening the surface, did no extra damage to the turreted walls.

*R6T2:* *"I hear more gathering down there, but we don't see them, yet,"* says Abenor, ready still to cut the lashings on the log.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T14:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand. 
Omast: 13. Greatsword in hand.
* STR Mutagen (50 min). _Cat's grace_ til R52T13.
Cici: 12. Waveblade in hand. Wand of CLW in hand.
Imrijka: 9. Wand of CLW and bow in hand.
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6.
Abenor: 2.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (9). Orc bombardier.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T14:* Aasgar nods his thanks to Cici as he stows his axe and draws his bow, nocking an arrow. 

*R7T13:* Omast puts away his greatsword, and takes out a preloaded heavy crossbow.

*R7T12-9:* Cici will tap Aasgar again with her wand for *3 healing*. Imrijka does likewise to herself again for *5 healing*. Imrijka then puts her wand away.

*R7T6:* Well to the east of the party, coming out of a building, and then heading farther east, is the halfling leading a silver-haired elf or half-elf away, possibly to the triage station on the far side of the Inner Quarter. It seems while not out and fighting with you, the little guy is being helpful in finding and getting victims to safety.

*R7T2:* Abenor readies his sword to cut the lashing on the logs, when needed.

Nine orcs appear to the south, with six of them picking up the charred but capable battering ram.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8: Third Wave!*

*R8T14:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 14. Greataxe stowed; bow in hand.
Omast: 13. Greatsword stowed; heavy crossbow (loaded) in hand.
* STR Mutagen (50 min). _Cat's grace_ til R52T13.
Cici: 12. Waveblade and wand of CLW in hand.
Imrijka: 9. Bow in hand.
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6.
Abenor: 2.
Ninth Wave of Orcs.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (9). Orc bombardier.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T14:* Aasgar lets loose with a bellow, inspiring his teammates, and brings his  bow up and takes aim at one of the orcs, loosing an arrow to hit Green-Red in the head for *9* and now has inspiration on both withheld maneuvers.

*R8T13:* Omast shoots Green-Brown in the upper right arm for *9*. He drops the heavy crossbow, and takes one of the sharpened stakes of the barricade in hand as a longspear.

*R8T12:* Cici, knowing there may be wounded ahead, puts away her waveblade. Figuring she might as well make good use of Aasgar's heartening warcry, she takes out a shuriken and tosses it 50' at the one Aasgar hit. It's a long toss, but amazingly she manages to hit Green-Red in the chest for *6 + staggered/dying*, but as with most orcs, they just don't fall down dying when they should.

*R8T9:* Imrijka prays for a battle blessing for herself. 

*R8T6:* The halfling continues to lead the wounded person away from battle, out of sight.

*R8T2-**1:* The Third Wave begins their press forward. The dying orc heads off north. Two others head south, with one beginning to climb the barricade. The main mass of orcs with the battering ram move up, but as they do so, Abenor slashes the lashing on the logs, but the logs weren't set up for a disciplined formation of orcs coming up the middle (that was for forcus fire from archers, but merely to get rid of a side scramble.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9....

R9T14:* Aasgar, you currently have all inspired maneuvers. Orcs are at the center barricade with a portable battering ram. What do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 14. Greataxe stowed; bow in hand. 
Omast: 13. Greatsword stowed; heavy crossbow (unloaded) dropped; sharpened spear-stake in hand.
* STR Mutagen (50 min). _Cat's grace_ til R52T13.
Cici: 12. _Wand of CLW_ in hand.
Imrijka: 9. Bow in hand. _Divine favor_ til R18T9 (+1 luck attk/dmg, not incl. in sheet).
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6.
Abenor: 2.
Ninth Wave of Orcs: 1.
* Green-Red: (-5:11). Ferocity!
* Green-Brown: (2:11).

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (9). Orc bombardier.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Aasgar stows his bow and draws his great axe while beginning to detail the best defensive options to the team. 

*R9T13:* *"Somebody get the climbers - north and south!"* calls Omast as he is focused with a stake and the ramholders. He is an aggressive posture and gives a crushing blow with the longspear to Green-Pink for *25*, right through his head, killing him instantly. Though he falls, the ram does not.

*R9T12:* *"On it!"* calls Cici as she heads north across from the orc there. She stares at him, and he falls to the ground, asleep (and now dying).

*R9T9:* Imrijka steps back and behind Omast to get a clear line of fire. Her first arrow is deflected by armor, but the second arrow hits the orc in the belly and killing him.

*R9T2:* Abenor fills in the spot between Aasgar and Omast, and already in his _reaching blade stance_ he slashes at the other lead orc on the ram, catching him in the upper right leg to chop that leg off and kill him from femoral artery blood loss and shock. That makes the orcs drop the ram!

*R9T1:* The orcs now rush the barricade. Green-Yellow heads north and climbs over, but in getting down from the barricade Aasgar cuts him in the upper right arm for *11*, disabling him, but not stopping him. Meanwhile, the other four orcs get inside the barricade and threaten the heroes on several sides.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T14:* Aasgar, this will be your second "dead round" for maneuvers. What do you do?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

By "dead round," I mean a round where your inspiration does nothing, and you get nothing at the end of the round.  At the end of next round, all maneuvers refresh, and normally withheld maneuvers will be withheld again.

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand. 1st dead round complete.
* ALL HEROES: +4 morale to AC until R10T14!!!
Omast: 13. Greatsword stowed; heavy crossbow (unloaded) dropped; sharpened spear-stake in hand.
* STR Mutagen (50 min). _Cat's grace_ til R52T13.
Cici: 12. _Wand of CLW_ in hand.
Imrijka: 9. Bow in hand. _Divine favor_ til R18T9 (+1 luck attk/dmg, not incl. in sheet).
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6.
Abenor: 2.
Ninth Wave of Orcs: 1.
* Green-Yellow (-1:11). Ferocity.
 * Green-Red: (-6:11). DYING!!!

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (12). Orc bombardier.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T14:* Aasgar swipes out with his axe at the encroaching orc, putting it out of its misery, and giving Cici a quick boon of protection since she is outside of Abenor's tactical aura.

*R10T13:* Omast is in an aggressive stance, but now it seems vaguely serpentine as well as he unstraps his greatsword again and hits the center of the three-line of orcs in the lower leg for *19*.

*R10T12:* Cici stares at her enemy, but amazingly this orc does not fall asleep. Cici steps to the center of this area.

*R10T9:* Imrijka steps away from the brutes. Her first arrow hits the wounded orc in the neck and he dies. She shoots another orc in the belly for *17*, staggering him.

*R10T2:* Abenor rushes north to help Cici and cuts the orc in the knee for *21+staggered*.

*R10T1:* The staggered orcs take *1 bleed*. They then make their attacks, where able. Only one blow lands, but it's a doozy as Imrijka gets disembowled for *8 + 2 CON (+1d3 bleed)*.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T14:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand. 2nd dead round complete.
Omast: 13. Greatsword stowed; heavy crossbow (unloaded) dropped. Serpent Style
* STR Mutagen (50 min). _Cat's grace_ til R52T13.
Cici: 12. _Wand of CLW_ in hand.
Imrijka: 9. Bow in hand. _Divine favor_ til R18T9 (+1 luck attk/dmg, not incl. in sheet). 
* Disemboweled: 2 CON damage. 1d3 BLEED!!! 
**  *Heal:* A DC 10 Heal check halves the bleed effect (again); a DC 20  Heal check negates the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is  needed to heal ability damage.
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6.
Abenor: 2.
Ninth Wave of Orcs: 1.
* Green-Blue (-6:11). Ferocity.
* Brown-Green (-11:11). Ferocity.
* Green-Red: (-6:11). DYING!!!

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (13). Orc bombardier.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T14:* Aasgar yells, *"To Imrijka!"* and dashes towards her putting himself between her and her attacker swinging his axe into the orc's chest and killing him. The kill is refreshing internally, as Aasgar's maneuvers reset. 

*R11T13:* Omast strikes his opponent deep in the lower abdomen for *22 + staggered*.

*R11T12:* Cici rushes to Imrijka and touches her wand to her for *4 healing*. Unlike most bleeding wounds, the magic healing doesn't stop the bleeding.

*R11T9:* Imrijka takes *1 bleed*, and tries to staunch the bleeding but fails.

*R11T6:* The halfling is at a flat-out run coming back towards the barricade.

*R11T2:* Abenor decapitates his opponent.

*R11T1:* Brown-Red doesn't have enough strength and expires, falling down, ending the active enemies on the field.

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T14:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand. 
Omast: 13. Greatsword stowed; heavy crossbow (unloaded) dropped. Serpent Style
* STR Mutagen (50 min). _Cat's grace_ til R52T13.
Cici: 12. _Wand of CLW_ in hand.
Imrijka: 9. Bow in hand. _Divine favor_ til R18T9 (+1 luck attk/dmg, not incl. in sheet). 
* Disemboweled: 2 CON damage. 1d3 BLEED!!! 
**  *Heal:* A DC 10 Heal check halves the bleed effect (again); a DC 20  Heal check negates the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is  needed to heal ability damage.
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6.
Abenor: 2.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (17). Orc bombardier.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T14:* Aasgar crosses to Imrijka and tries to help her staunch the bleeding (but not making any progress), and pulls a potion from his bandolier. *"I have this if it will help..."* he says, handing the vial to Imrijka. *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This is a "dead" round since it isn't combat. Counter doesn't restart, but it doesn't continue forward, either.

*R12T13:* Omast drops his sword, and likewise fails to stop Imrijka's bleeding. However, it does look like Omast really looks like knows what he's doing .... just hasn't met with success, yet. *"That potion might help after, Axewielder, but right now the wound in her abdomen is too big to seal up the bleeding."*

*R12T12:* Seeing that Omast is a more capable healer even than herself, she says, *"Everyone listen to Omast, and help him out as he directs."*  She begins to Aid Omast's next Heal check. 

*R12T9:* Imrijka doesn't put her hands in the way of others, but takes the offered potion out of Aasgar's hands.

*R12T6:* The halfling slows from an all-out run to a controlled hustle and jumps over the eastern barricade. His trousers get momentarily caught, but he lands in a roll and up on his feet.

*R12T2:* Abenor, not really into the lifesaving efforts going on, says, *"Aasgar, let's leave the others to their work. I'm stepping outside the barricade to draw attention directly to us."*

He vaults the barricade and moves to the center, standing over a dead orc, ready to strike down whatever comes.

And they are coming, as several more orcs ... tougher-looking than most of these flunkies, along with a reptile ... now show up.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13: Fourth Wave!*

*R13T22-15:* Three orc shield breakers at the gatehouse. Two advance and throw pilums at Abenor; one hits off his armor, but the other pilum strikes Abenor in his upper right arm for *11 mod*. A third crosses the backfield of these three to go maintain a fighting line, and Abenor dodges his thrown pilum.

*R13T14:* Aasgar, when you were giving first aid to Imrijka, there were no enemies and you subconsciously came out of stance. Abenor is alone and asked for you to trust the others to help Imrijka while he is now alone and being advanced upon by orcs. What do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Orc Shieldbreaker: 22. (9:9).
Blue Orc Shieldbreaker: 21. (9:9).
Green Orc Shieldbreaker: 15. (9:9).
Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand. 
Omast: 13. Greatsword dropped; heavy crossbow (unloaded) dropped. 
* STR Mutagen (50 min). _Cat's grace_ til R52T13.
Cici: 12. _Wand of CLW_ in hand. Aid Another to Omast's Heal check.
Orc Beast-Tamer: 10. (22:22).
Imrijka: 9. Bow in hand. _Divine favor_ til R18T9 (+1 luck attk/dmg, not incl. in sheet). Potion of CMW in hand.
* Disemboweled: 2 CON damage. 1d3 BLEED!!! 
**  *Heal:* A DC 10 Heal check halves the bleed effect (again); a DC 20  Heal check negates the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is  needed to heal ability damage.
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6.
Monitor Lizard: 6.
Abenor: 2.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (17). Orc bombardier.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T14:* Aasgar rises to his feet and rushes to his friends side, both of them standing astride dead orcs. *"Ready?"* he asks prepping his axe and entering _Circular Stance_ while gaining insight to the _strike of the infinite protector_.

Abenor nods to Aasgar, and in the near-distance a tuba is heard giving a brief note.

*R13T13:* Omast, with Cici's help, works on Imrija. He calls out to dwarf and elf, *"Stopped her bleeding!"*

*R13T12:* Cici tends to Imrijka's wound with the wand.

*R13T9:* Imrijka also uses a wand on her abdomen.

*R13T6:* The halfling has a wand and goes to Imrijka and touches it to the half-orc, but this wand completely heals - not her wound, but the internal organ trauma she has suffered (no longer disemboweled).

*R13T6-5.9:* An orc female comes up the path with a lizard, but stays behind the line of orcs.

*R13T2:* Abenor takes out his smaller sword as well, getting into a TWF stance, preparing to strike down an orc that gets close .... but not moving closer himself. *"Make them come to us."*

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T22-15:* The three orcs move forward. As two get into range, Abenor lashes out - cutting Red for *8* and Blue for *16+staggered*, causing the latter to go into ferocity. Green lagged slightly and attacks. Abenor fails his counter, and the attack with an oversized sickled called a shotel cuts into the ice elf's left foot for *6 mod*.

*R14T14:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Orc Shieldbreaker: 22. (1:9).
Blue Orc Shieldbreaker: 21. (-7:9).
Green Orc Shieldbreaker: 15. (9:9).
Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand. 
Omast: 13. Greatsword dropped; heavy crossbow (unloaded) dropped. 
* STR Mutagen (50 min). _Cat's grace_ til R52T13.
Cici: 12. _Wand of CLW_ in hand. 
Imrijka: 9. Bow in hand. _Divine favor_ til R18T9 (+1 luck attk/dmg, not incl. in sheet). Potion of CMW in hand.
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6. _Lesser restoration wand_ in hand.
Orc Beast-Tamer: 5. (22:22). TD!
Monitor Lizard: 5.9.
Abenor: 2.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (17). Orc bombardier.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T14:* Aasgar lets out with a bellow of challenge and swings his axe, cleaving from left to right. His axe cuts through the leg of Blue (killing him instantly) and upwards into the side of Red's chest to kill him instantly as well. He gains _rising zenith strike_ for inspiration.

*R14T13:* Omast steps over to the barricade and tosses something at the orc's woman belly that erupts in a tight explosion of flame that does *8 fire* to her. The woman's pet lizard and the remaining shieldbreaker also take *5 fire*.

*R14T12-9:* Cici maintains healing efforts on Imrijka. As does Imrijka for herself. *"Alright, that'll do for now,"* she says after using her own wand on herself and putting it away.

*R14T6:* The halfling puts his wand away, and with accordion in hand moves up to the barricade to better view the battle.

*R14T5-5.9:* The beast-tamer takes out a potion and drinks it for *4 healing*. Her lizard pet clambers over a dead orc and bites at Aasgar, chomping on his face for *11 mod (DDP)*.

*R14T2:* Aasgar calls out, *"Healing to Aasgar, now!"* as he teleports from his spot to then appear behind the lizard. He slices with his sword to cut the thing for 12, but it is tough and can take a lot more.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...*

*R15T15: * Green steps over the fallen and attacks Aasgar, but a circular defense protects the dwarf.

*R15T14:* Aasgar, you don't feel the pain yet from the lizard's bite. You are flanking it with Abenor (hard to see on the map because of all the bodies). What do you do?

Omast on deck, Cici in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attk/ dmg til R15T14.
Green Orc Shieldbreaker: 15. (4:9).
Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand. 11 DDP.
Omast: 13. Greatsword dropped; heavy crossbow (unloaded) dropped. 
* STR Mutagen (50 min). _Cat's grace_ til R52T13.
Cici: 12. _Wand of CLW_ in hand. 
Imrijka: 9. Bow in hand. _Divine favor_ til R18T9 (+1 luck attk/dmg, not incl. in sheet). 
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6. _Lesser restoration wand_ in hand.
Orc Beast-Tamer: 5. (14:22). 
Monitor Lizard: 5.9. (28:33).
Abenor: 2.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (17). Orc bombardier. Orc Shieldbreaker (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T14:* Aasgar takes advantage of the flanking and attacks the lizard, swinging  his axe to create an opening for Abenor to strike as well, but as Aasgar's axe cuts against (but not into) the lizard's wrinkly hide, it throws him off and foils the overall teamwork attempt. The bite to Aasgar's face registers as he takes *11*.

*R15T13:* Omast clambers over the barricade to come around from the north to flank the orc shieldbreaker and hews him down.

*R15T12-9:* Cici gets on the barricade and touches her wand to Aasgar for *9 healing* to the dwarf. Imrijka gets over the barricade to stand next to Aasgar and touches him with her wand for *4 healing*.

*R15T6:* The halfling begins playing a somber tune ... a tune that reminds the heroes of those they've lost in the path on their individual life travels, but that sadness reminding them to take advantage of every moment of life they have, and putting a bit more zing in their combat step.

*R15T5:* The beast-tamer takes another potion for *6 healing*.

*R15T4.9:* The lizard bites hard against Aasgar's armor, but doesn't penetrate.

*R15T2:* Abenor was already working himself into a rage, despite Aasgar's recent healing, and allows the Hunter to take over him, diving into the lizard with both swords for a total of *38*, dropping it.

*End Round 15, Begin Round 16 ...

R16T14:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Heroes on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear & +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand. One dead round down.
Omast: 13. Greatsword dropped; heavy crossbow (unloaded) dropped. 
* STR Mutagen (50 min). _Cat's grace_ til R52T13.
Cici: 12. _Wand of CLW_ in hand. 
Imrijka: 9. Bow and wand of CLW in hand. _Divine favor_ til R18T9 (+1 luck attk/dmg, not incl. in sheet). 
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6. Accordion in hand. Inspire courage.
Orc Beast-Tamer: 5. (20:22). 
 Monitor Lizard: 4.9. (-10:33). DYING!!!
Abenor: 2. RAGE!!! THP: 8.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (17). Orc bombardier. Orc Shieldbreaker (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T14:* Aasgar attempts to close the distance to the beast handler to attack and  as he does so, calls out defensive recommendations to his allies.  He makes an overhand chop that comes down on her left lower leg for *29 + staggered*, invoking her ferocity.

*R16T13-2:* Omast hooks to a flank against the beast-tamer with Abenor, but gives such a wild swing that it leaves him wide open! Cici leaves the barricade and then does an axe-kick to the fallen lizard's head. Imrijka drops her bow and clambers over the fallen lizard while taking out her axe and attacks, but the dying orc blocks the attack. The halfling continues to play his tune. Abenor in his rage tears the orc beast-tamer apart with his two swords, and then releases the Hunter, which fatigues him.

*End Round 16 and Denoument:* Once the heroes defeat the fourth wave of orc raides, Trunauan guards manage to retake the western gate towers. They fix the second portcullis and drop it into place, effectively quarantining the inner quarter.

Combat Ends, and the heroes get a minute to catch their breath and recuperate (especially Abenor, who fatigues himself every time he taps into the Hunter) before its time to move on to light the final beacon at the Hopspring (*M*). In order to get into lower Trunau, the PCs will have to look for another means of getting past the western gates.

As post-battle is happening, and Abenor is taking his breather, do you say/ do anything?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear & +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
* All allies w/in 60' a +4 morale bonus to AC for 1 rd. (until Aasgar's next turn).
Aasgar: 14. Greataxe in hand. Two dead rounds down.
Omast: 13. Greatsword dropped; heavy crossbow (unloaded) dropped. FF'd til next turn!!
* STR Mutagen (50 min). _Cat's grace_ til R52T13.
Cici: 12. _Wand of CLW_ in hand. 
Imrijka: 9. Bow dropped; handaxe and wand of CLW in hand. _Divine favor_ til R18T9 (+1 luck attk/dmg, not incl. in sheet). 
Lucette: 8. DELAYING...
Bariswort: 6. Accordion in hand. Inspire courage.
Orc Beast-Tamer: 5. (-9:22).  Ferocity.
Abenor: 2. FATIGUED!!!

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc (17). Orc bombardier. Orc Shieldbreaker (3). Monitor lizard.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T23:* Cici hops off of the obstacle she was in the middle of climbing and calls out, *"Contact west!"*

She looks northwards intently.

*R1T21:* Aasgar, you just hopped off of the obstacle, but nothing is in hand yet. Because of a spur of rock, you don't see what Cici standing next to you sees. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Cici: 23. 
Aasgar: 21.
Lucette: 17. 
Imrijka: 14. Bow in hand.  
Abenor: 12. Ileor in hand.
Bariswort: 6. 
Green Bombardier: 5. (26:26). ASLEEP til R4T23.
Red Bombardier: 4. (26:26).
Blue Bombardier: 3. (26:26).

*DEAD/OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Aasgar draws his axe and asks Cici, *"What do you see? My view is blocked."* 

*"I just put ..."* begins Cici...

*R1T14-12:* Sounds of battle somewhere north and to the east where Aasgar cannot see.

*"... a half-orc bombardier to sleep."*

*R1T6:* Bariswort hops down off the obstacle and close to the rock, and casts a spell on Aasgar.

*R1T4-3:* More sounds of battle.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Cici heads north.

*R2T21:* Aasgar, what do you do?*Spoiler: Guidance*
Show

You've been given guidance, so you get a +1 to any attack roll, saving throw, or skill check as long as you mention that you are using it for that roll before the roll.

Unseen combatants on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Cici: 23. 
Aasgar: 21. Axe in hand.
* _Guidance_ til R11T6.
Lucette: 17. DELAYING!!!
Imrijka: 14. Bow in hand.  
Abenor: 12. Ileor in hand.
Bariswort: 6. 
Green Bombardier: 5. (26:26). ASLEEP til R4T23.
Red Bombardier: 4. (26:26).
Blue Bombardier: 3. (2:26, 1 NL).

*DEAD/OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Aasgar adjusts his stance and heads north, and holds off 10' before a sleeping half-orc that he sees and the remainder of the battle.

*R2T14:* Imrijka adjusts her position and fires a volley quickly. An arrow hits Red's gut for *17*, but the second misses.

*R2T12:* Abenor, who has both blades out, adjusts his stance for two-weapon combat. He darts to the rock and jumps at it and bounces behind Red and slashes him in the lower back for *20 + staggered + grappled* as his sword catches the orc's armor and gear at the back.

*R2T6:* Bariswort moves up behind Cici, and begins playing on his accordion, filling his allies with a dread of the grave that make them more focused in battle.

*R2T5:*  Green sleeps soundly. Red drops his bow and surprises Abenor by being a capable grappler in escaping from the sword-hold. Blue drops his bow and charges Imrijka with the falchion he unsheathes, though Imrijka handily dodges out of the way.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* Cici kneels down and ventilates the sleeping orc in the lung, killing him, then adjusts northeast.

*R3T21:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Imrijka on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 vs. charm/ fear, +1 weapon attack & damage.
Cici: 23. 
Aasgar: 21. Axe in hand. _Valiant keeper's stance_.
* _Guidance_ til R11T6.
Lucette: 17. DELAYING!!!
Imrijka: 14. Bow in hand.  RS.
Abenor: 12. Both in hand. 
Bariswort: 6. 
Red Bombardier: 4. (-11:26). STAGGERED!!! 
Blue Bombardier: 3. (2:26, 1 NL). Charged.

*DEAD/OOC*
Orc bombardier (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Aasgar runs straight east and squeezes behind the wheel of the artillery and the rock to come to Abenor's aid.

*R3T14:* Imrijka steps back from her aggressor and shoots a volley at him. her second attack goes into Blue's stomach so deeply it lodges into his spine for *12 + (1 bleed)*, dropping him.

*R3T12:* Abenor cuts down his foe with his sword, adjusts stance and position, and finishes off the one Imrijka dropped as well.

*Combat Ends!* 

Imrijka tries to recover arrows, but none are salvageable.

Bariswort starts looking over the fallen orc's gear, and they had a total of:
(3) hide armor
(3) composite shortbows [+3 STR] w/ a total of (57) arrows
(3) falchion
(6) alchemist's fire
(6) smokesticks
(3) tanglefoot bags

Then, in addition to their gear, the orcs have some useful alchemical items. An alchemists lab leans against the catapult, along with (3) bags of flash powder, (6) fuse grenades, (2) pellet grenades (one cold iron, one adamantine), and a tangleburn bag.

Abenor recommends Aasgar use his axe to put the catapult out of commission ... and it is assumed he does so. This catapult will no longer threaten Trunau!

Does Aasgar want anything from the above?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Cici: 23. 
Aasgar: 21. Axe in hand. 
Lucette: 17. DELAYING!!!
Imrijka: 14. Bow in hand. 
Abenor: 12. Both in hand. 
Bariswort: 6. 

*DEAD/OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

The stench of blood and smoke hangs thick in the air. In the darkness,  the crackling of fires mingles with the war cries of orc raiders and the  screams of townsfolk. The Hopespring beacon burns brightly,  illuminating the pool at the bottom of the Hopesprings waterfall as  well as a rough hole gouged into the side of Bloodmarch Hill. Below that hill is a tusked giant of some sort with chains attached to an orc at each leg.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* Abenor, already in his hunting stance, but having nothing ready in-hand, moves forward down the road while taking out his new bow. He fires it, hitting Blue in the side of the gut for *8*.

*R1T22:* Cici does a flat-out run to the southeast.

*R1T21:* Bariswort moves west and then hops up onto a rock jutting a little from Hopespring while he takes out his crossbow.

*R1T16:* Red (orc) pulls on the chain of the giant, urging him forward.

*R1T10:* Aasgar, what do you do? You are assumed to not have axe in hand, to more quickly respond to a variety of situations.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 24. Bow in hand.
Cici: 22.
Bariswort: 21.
Red Orc: 16. (11:11).
Aasgar: 10.
Imrijka: 8.
Blue Orc: 6. (3:11).
Crusher: 0. (71:108).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Aasgar moves straight south to the water's edge while drawing his bow.  Upon stopping, he lets loose with a battle cry lending his allies  confidence in their strikes. He pulls back and looses an arrow at the  red orc, hitting him in the upper right arm for *16 + staggered*!

*R1T8:* Imrijka moves up next to Aasgar and shoots Red in the groin, dropping him.

*R1T6:* Blue, the last orc, moves forward and tugs on the chain going to the giant's right leg.

*R1T0:* The giant begins to very slowly wade through the deeper water, dragging dead orcs along three of its chains (including the one you just felled (Red).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Abenor doubles back behind Imrijka and shoots the giant's round tummy for *17*.

*R2T22:* Seeing the giant and orcs trudging towards shore, she doubles back in a full run.

*R2T21:* Bariswort reloads his crossbow and shoots at the giant, the bolt bouncing off of giant hide.

*R2T10:* Aasgar, you received _rising zenith strike_. What do you do?

Imrijka on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Encouraging Roar til R2T10!
Abenor: 24. Bow in hand.
Cici: 22.
Bariswort: 21. Unloaded, crossbow in hand.
Aasgar: 10.
Imrijka: 8.
Blue Orc: 6. (3:11).
Crusher: 0. (54:108).

*Dead/ OOC*
Orc (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* Aasgar yells, *"Take out the other handler!"* and fires his bow at the remaining orc, striking it in the upper arm for *12 + staggered*.

*R2T8:* Imrijka sends out a volley. One arrow drops the last orc, who is now dragged under the water with his three other dead kin ... all attached to the giant on chains. Her next arrow hits it in the jowels below one of its tusks for *14*.

*R2T0:* With all of its green play-things dead, the giant howls in anger and sloshes forward. It swings one of the orcs-on-a-chain at Bariswort, hitting the poor halfling with a dead orc's body from 15' away at a full swinging arc for *22*. It is forceful enough to rip the orc's body within the chain.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T24:* Abenor changes his stance, drops his bow, and teleports right out to the giant, slashing with a quick-drawn katana, but not cutting past its hide and reduced profile because of the water.

*R3T22:* Cici splashes into the shallows, staring at the giant.  The giant wobbles, and then topples into the water.

*R3T21:* Bariswort just barely manages to jump ashore in his wounded state, and stays behind the rock - hurt and terrified.

*R3T10:* Aasgar, what do you do? The giant's back is visible as it fell forward to snooze in the water.

Imrijka on deck, "Crusher" in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 24. Bow dropped ashore; katana in hand.
Cici: 22.
Bariswort: 21. Unloaded, crossbow in hand.
Aasgar: 10.
Imrijka: 8.
Crusher: 0. (40:108). Four orcs on chains; one will fall out at beginning of next turn.. THP: 9. RAGING!
* ASLEEP til R6T22.

*Dead/ OOC*
Orc (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T10:* Aasgar sloshes into the water toward the giant while stowing his bow and getting out his axe, finding the shallows difficult terrain.

*R3T8:* Imrijka delays...

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T24:* Abenor performs a CDG on the sleeping giant by putting his katana into the backbone at the base of its skull, slaying it.

*Combat Ends* ...

Abenor and Cici make their way out of the water. Abenor collects his bow. And Aasgar can make it to shore. Abenor and Cici mention nothing of worth was on the remaining orc bodies or the giant.

*"That was a cave giant, if I'm not mistaken,"* says Abenor, *"but modified since birth to act like a living siege engine. Killing him was a kindness."*

*"Y-you know what else is a kindness?"* asks a strained, plaintive basso ... *"healing .... please."*

Everyone looks at the battered Bariswort, where one hit from a orc on a chain from a giant caused him great injury. Cici goes to him and lays her hand on his forehead, as he takes off his battered top half and reveals a partially balding pate. She gives him *5 healing* from the strange, wordless energy she gave each of the other heroes earlier in this very long day. She then takes out her wand and taps him three times so that he is almost fuly healed but for a light bruise.

Aasgar, do you do anything while the five of you catch your breaths? You notice the sounds of battle aren't so much "distant" any more so much as they have all but died out.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 24. Katana in hand.
Cici: 22.
Bariswort: 21. Loaded crossbow in hand.
Aasgar: 10. Axe in hand.
Imrijka: 8. DELAYING!!!

*Dead/ OOC*
Orc (1). Crusher.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round!*

The entire group is surprised as a squirming, squeaky mass of of rats with rotting flesh, torn and matted fur, and reddish blazing  eyes moves toward them. Their semi-translucent skin shows discolored  bones and muscle. Abenor is able to get a sudden strike in for *6 mod* among the mass, killing several rats. Meanwhile, the rats swarm over Aasgar (*4 mod + 3 STR*), Abenor (*8 mod + 2 STR*), and Imrijka (*10 + 3 STR*). Not only do they nip and bite mercilessly, but their very bites chill the heroes to the bone, numbing their muscles.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* *"Shadow rat swarm!"* calls Imrijka. *"Undead rats like we fought under the plague house, but a whole swarm of them now. Spread out, and don't stay in with them."* She takes out a flask of alchemist's fire. *"Sorry, guys,"* she says to the dwarf and elf as she backs up to the east, *"I'll give a few extra seconds, but this is the best way."*

*R1T18:* Abenor nods his understanding. He also takes out a flask of alchemist's fire and looks to Aasgar with a plaintive shrug before heading south.

*R1T13:* The unholy terrors continue to nibble on Aasgar to cause *10 mod + 1 STR*.

*R1T12:* Aasgar, what do you do? You are being engulfed and weakened by undead rats. 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Imrijka: 22. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. Alchemist's fire in hand.
Abenor: 18. Katana in hand. _Running hunter's stance_.
Shadow Rat Swarm: 13. (54:60).
Aasgar: 12. Axe in hand.
Lucette: 11.
Bariswort: 7. Accordion in hand.
Cici: 6. _Light_ on waveblade in hand.

*Dead/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Aasgar does a swift maneuver with a shout to his allies, and then moves south at his maximum speed trying to dodge any attacks. He finds he is able to just hustle without any special movements, as the rats are really too small and in their own way to threaten. He gets up to Abenor, and his friend's presence reminds Aasgar that he is a not just a defensive protector, but an offensive one as well.

*R1T11:* Lucette, hearing the commotion, squeaks a warning to Cici before hiding back in the folds of her mantle and hood.

*R1T7:* Bariswort starts shouting in that bizarre language again. He then does what might be the tactically worst thing possible, and double moves to have Abenor and Aasgar screen him .... so now three heroes are all standing together again. 

*R1T6:* Cici's hand glows with her healing hex and she pushes through a bunch of rats to do *10 PE*. She then rushes over by Imrijka so each cell of heroes can see each other.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Imrijka adjusts position to get Cici out from in front of her. She tosses the alchemist's fire, but botches the throw and it falls harmlessly between the girls and the rats.

*R2T18:* Abenor shrugs as he looks at Aasgar and then heads back towards the rats - closing the distance by half - before throwing his flask. He doesn't miss, though honestly it the initial burst of fire is not impressive as it only does *2 fire* across the mass, and doesn't catch fire. Aasgar hears Abenor cursing under his breath, because it's a little known fact that Abenor is terrified of swarms of creatures; mainly bugs, true, but the idea of being overwhelmed by a mass of creatures is one of his great fears.

*R2T13:* The shadow rat swarm acts as expected, going for the closest threat ... Abenor. They surround him, and so completely frazzled by them as he is Abenor swings wildly and ends up nicking himself with his supremely sharp katana for *2 bleed*. Meanwhile, from the rats he takes *7 mod + 1 STR*.

*R2T12:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Bariswort on deck, Cici in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (til R2T12): Grant all allies w/in 60' a +4 morale bonus to AC for 1 rd.
Imrijka: 22. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
* DISEASED: _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Abenor: 18. Katana in hand. _Inner sphere stance_. 2 BLEED!!!
* DISEASED: _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Shadow Rat Swarm: 13. (42:60).
Aasgar: 12. Axe in hand.
Lucette: 11. DELAYING!
Bariswort: 7. Accordion in hand.
Cici: 6. _Light_ on waveblade in hand.

*Dead/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Aasgar yells, *"Abenor, get out of there! More fire, everyone!"* and he prays to his Goddess to grant him aid for his companions, though in the end it is more aid for himself, and he feels the same inspired maneuver granted as before.

*R2T7:* Bariswort starts to play his doleful tune on his accordion, before moving closer.

*R2T6:* Cici likewise moves closer and casts a spell. A pulse of positive energy bursts over Abenor and the rats. Strangely the rats completey ignore this pulse, but at least gives Abenor *7 healing* and stops his bleeding.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Imrijka takes out a flask of holy water, steps a little closer, and chucks it. This time she is succesful as she flask breaks open in the middle of the swarm to do *9 PE*.

*R3T18:* Abenor steps out of the swarm, takes out a flask of alchemist's fire, and throws it at the rats, doing *7 fire + burning*.

*R3T13:* The shadow rat swarm in its panic seems to become only partially real, but is still burning (*7 fire*). It swarms Abenor. It doesn't do anything physical, but its dark nature still inflicts *3 STR*.

*R3T12:* Aasgar, what do you do? You realize now that normal protections against weapons don't quite work the same with a swarm.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 weapon attk/ damage.
Imrijka: 22. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
* DISEASED: _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Abenor: 18. Katana in hand. _Inner sphere stance_. 
* DISEASED: _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Shadow Rat Swarm: 13. (19:60).
Aasgar: 12. Axe in hand.
Lucette: 11. DELAYING!
Bariswort: 7. Accordion in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Cici: 6. _Light_ on waveblade in hand.

*Dead/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Aasgar draws a flask of alchemist's fire from his bandolier and chucks it at the swarm, doing *1 fire* splash damage to the swarm and to Abenor.

*R3T7:* Bariswort continues to play music.

*R3T6:* Cici moves a few feet closer, takes out a flask, and chucks it at the swarm, hitting it directly for *8 fire*, and Abenor for *1 fire*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Imrijka moves a little closer, takes out another flask, and this time this flask does *4 acid* to the swarm (and *1 acid* to Abenor).

*R4T18:* Abenor steps back and two-hand swings his katana with as much power as he can muster, and it is Bariswort's music that helps the elf find his target as his blade cuts through so many rats that the entire undead group disappears.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 weapon attk/ damage.
Imrijka: 22. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
* DISEASED: _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Abenor: 18. Katana in hand. _Inner sphere stance_. 
* DISEASED: _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Aasgar: 12. Axe in hand.
Lucette: 11. DELAYING!
Bariswort: 7. Accordion in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Cici: 6. _Light_ on waveblade in hand.

*Dead/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

The party connects with the main north-south artery, and then along the  eastern passage to the north, noting the waters 20' below the holes in  the deck of the cavern. Things seem to be widening out to the east and  north as they go. Tangles of thick white webbing fill a ravine at the  eastern end of this cavern. A thick, flat slab of dark gray stone forms a  bridge across the ravine.

But before that, there are some really strange, horrifying, bird-calls ... hawk-sized avians that look like six-legged storks, with unkempt and greasy feathers and a beak that looks razor-sharp!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T28:* Abenor gets into his reaching blade stance and surges forward to the one to the north (Red) in an animalistic charge, slashing the creature in a wing for *24 + disabled*.

*R1T24:* Cici comes from the back to square off against Blue to the east. She tries to do a snap kick to its chest, but fails. *"It's a gryph,"* she calls, her voice echoing in the chamber. *"A magical beast. They love to use their beak to hold onto prey and implant eggs into them, so don't let them get ahold of you."*

*R1T22:* The gryph she just attacked snaps at her with its beak, and she easily dodges, but in doing so she practically runs into its waiting claw. The claw doesn't shred, simply tries to grab her and she is a superior unarmed combatant so gets out of its attempted grasp.

*R1T21:* Imrijka moves forward, but stays within Abenor's protective aegis, shooting his opponent in the head to kill it.

*R1T19:* Aasgar, your axe is in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 weapon attk/ damage.
Abenor: 28. Katana in hand. _Inner sphere stance_. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 24. _Light_ on waveblade in hand.
Blue Gryph: 22. (24:24).
Imrijka: 21. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Purple Spider: 20. (21:21).
Aasgar: 19. Axe in hand.
Lucette: 18. 
Brown Spider: 17. (21:21).
Bariswort: 16. Accordion in hand. 
Green Spider: 15. (21:21).
Pink Spider: 11. (21:21).

*Dead/ OOC*
Gryph (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Aasgar charges east letting loose with a cry to bolster his teammates, and gaining his inspiration.

*R1T18:* Lucette, aware of the danger, ducks deeper under Cici's hood.

*R1T16:* With Aasgar's roar, Bariswort feels no need to play music, but he rushes in to be closer to everyone.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:* Abenor moves east, and then teleports by the gryph, cutting it along the neck for *23*.

*R2T24:* Cici stabs the gryph for *6*, dropping it.

*R2T21:* Imrijka comes up while drawing her handaxe to sink into the gryph's chest and wing to finish it off.

*R2T20:* The group doesn't even have a chance to cheer for the very short battle as Imrijka notices a spider descending on a web at the last minute. Too late, as it bites her on the neck for *11*.

*R2T19:* Aasgar, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


* HEROES: Those w/in 60' of Aasgar get +5' speed.
Abenor: 28. Katana in hand. _Inner sphere stance_. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 24. _Light_ on waveblade in hand.
Imrijka: 21. Bow and handaxe in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Save vs. Poison (q.v.) each round til R7T20!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Purple Spider: 20. (21:21).
Aasgar: 19. Axe in hand.
Lucette: 18. DELAYING!!!
Brown Spider: 17. (21:21).
Bariswort: 16. Accordion in hand. 
Green Spider: 15. (21:21).
Pink Spider: 11. (21:21).

*Dead/ OOC*
Gryph (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Aasgar quickly swings his axe at the spider, missing and foiling his attempted team tactic, but he gets his inspiration.

*R2T17:* The party is now aware of spiders dropping down, and sure enough, one approaches Abenor, but he deflects the bite.

*R2T16:* Bariswort moves away from the area where spiders are netting down to drop on his fellows, but begins playing a soulful tune on his accordion for his friends' sake.

*R2T15-11:* Aasgar and Cici look up to see spiders climbing down webs at them. Aasgar ducks, but Cici makes a hard palm deflection against her attacker that cracks chitin for *2 CON*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T28:* Abenor steps away from his attacker to provide defense to the whole group, and he unsheathes his smaller wakizashi at the two spiders above Imrijka and Cici. cutting both of them for *13*.

*R3T24:* *"Okay, younger giant spiders,"* says Cici as she steps away from her attacker. *"Mindless, as with most vermin."*

She flurries with her waveblade, missing Imrijka's spider but striking her former spider-hat for *9*, causing it to fall from its web and drop to the ground (*1*) and stop moving.

*R3T21:* Imrijka seems to be suffering pain from her spider-bite, her muscles stiffening (*2 poison + weakened*). She steps back from underneath the spider, and calls out, *"I've been poisoned!"* as she drops her bow and takes out antitoxin. The spider snaps at her as she does so.

*R3T20:* Purple bites Imrijka again, this time in the chest for *3*.

*R3T19:* Aasgar, what do you do? These are smaller, younger, but faster spiders than the one(s) you fought in the temple. Note that all active spiders are 5' off the ground, suspended from webs (that you can't reach, so no sundering their lines).

Brown on deck, Bariswort in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale attk/ damage.
* HEROES: Those w/in 60' of Aasgar get +5' speed.
Abenor: 28. Katana in hand. _Inner sphere stance_. RS.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 24. _Light_ on waveblade in hand. RS.
Imrijka: 21. Bow dropped, and handaxe and antitoxin in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Save vs. Poison (q.v.) each round til R8T20!!!
** Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Purple Spider: 20. (8:21). 
Aasgar: 19. Axe in hand.
Lucette: 18. DELAYING!!!
Brown Spider: 17. (21:21).
Bariswort: 16. Accordion in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Green Spider: 15. (21:21).
 Pink Spider: 11. (-5:18, 6:8 CON).  DYING!!!

*Dead/ OOC*
Gryph (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Aasgar shifts his footing and lashes out using both hands at purple  wildly, almost catching himself with his axe on the backswing.

*R3T17:* Brown bites at Abenor, but is blocked by the elf's flashing blades.

*R3T16:* Bariswort continues to play his accordion, moves over some, casts a spell, and touches Imrijka.

*R3T15:* Green is so quick that he Aasgar is unable to respond to its lightning-fast strike. The dwarf is bit in the neck for *3 mod DDP* and feels the muscles around the neck start to go numb.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T28:* Abenor begins the action of his blades, killing purple and doing *12* to Brown.

*R4T24:* Cici flurries to do *8* to Green, but her second attack is like Aasgar ... she barely keeps from stabbing herself.

*R4T21:* Imrijka uses Bariswort's aid and fights off the poison, but she isn't taking chances as she drinks the antitoxin anyway. She stumbles over and strikes Brown for *4* with her handaxe.

*R4T19:* Aasgar, Imrijka looks like she'll be okay for now, though definitely under the weather. Meanwhile, you still have a spider directly above you. What do you do?

Brown on deck, Bariswort in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale attk/ damage.
* HEROES: Those w/in 60' of Aasgar get +5' speed.
Abenor: 28. Katana in hand. _Inner sphere stance_. RS.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 24. _Light_ on waveblade in hand. RS.
Imrijka: 21. Bow dropped, and handaxe in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
** Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Aasgar: 19. Axe in hand. One round fallow. Must save vs. poison!
*  *IA:* if Imrijka is attacked, he'll use King's Castle on her (see his post).
Lucette: 18. DELAYING!!!
Brown Spider: 17. (5:21).
Bariswort: 16. Accordion in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Green Spider: 15. (13:21).

*Dead/ OOC*
Gryph (2). Spider (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Aasgar steps to the left and brings his axe to bear on the dangly arachnid to knock it to the ground while offering tactical suggestions to everyone but ... *who? the spiders?* 

Though his body fights off the bulk of the poison, he still takes *2 poison* to his DDP.

*R4T17:* Brown bites at Imrijka, but Aasgar's advice has her brace at the last second so the spider bites against her chain links.

*R4T16:* Bariswort continues playing his music, takes out a wand, and taps it to Imrijka to remove the effects of the poison, completely refreshing her in that regard.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T28:* Abenor rolls on the ground in a semicircle under the spider and pops up to stab Brown, killing it.

*Combat Ends* ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale attk/ damage. +4 morale to AC til R5T19.
* HEROES: Those w/in 60' of Aasgar get +5' speed.
Abenor: 28. Katana in hand. _Inner sphere stance_. RS. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 24. _Light_ on waveblade in hand. RS.
Imrijka: 21. Bow dropped, and handaxe in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Aasgar: 19. Axe in hand. Two rounds fallow.
Lucette: 18. DELAYING!!!
Brown Spider: 17. (5:21).
Bariswort: 16. Accordion in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!

*Dead/ OOC*
Gryph (2). Spider (3).

----------


## lostsole31

Just as Aasgar gets to the point where the narrow passage widens out again, looking out over a 10' drop, he hears something just ahead and to the side of him.

*Surprise Round ....*

*S12:* Before Aasgar can react, a very squat half-orc .... perhaps smaller than he's ever seen from an adult male half-orc (5'1") steps out from behind the rock and clumsily stabs at Aasgar.

*S11:* Aasgar, what do you do? This is a surprise round, so you only have a MA or a SA available, but not both. You are in hostile territory, so it is assumed your axe is in hand.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: 
* HEROES: Those w/in 60' of Aasgar get +5' speed.
Abenor: xx. Nothing in hand. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: xx. _Light_ on waveblade in hand. 
Imrijka: xx. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Daktani: 12.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. 
Lucette: xx. 
Bariswort: 16. Accordion in hands. 

*Dead/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*S11:* Aasgar stands his ground but holds his hands up in a calming gesture... And says in Orc *"Whoa, whoa there, young fellow. Let's calm down and talk. We've clearly got you outnumbered and have the larger weapons."* And holds his action awaiting a response.

*"Ghaer! Help me!"* the half-orc shouts angrily.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* *"That's hostile,"* mutters Imrijika. Using her own knowledge of tactics, she moves forward, going through Aasgar's spot instead of around as she gets out her handaxe and nicks the enemy half-orc's left hand for *4*. *"Hey, we got a really big wolf on a ledge to the south, by the way."*

*R1T23:* Cici sidesteps to get a better look at the scuffle, and she stares at the half-orc, but he resists her witchery.

*R1T18:* There is a howling sound to the south. Despite the massive size of this cave, the howl comes from an immensely powerful set of lungs, and reverberates painfully off the old stone.

*R1T17:* Bariswort begins playing his mournful tune, giving fear's own courage to his friends that they may forestall their approach to the grave, his gravelly deep halfling voice accopmanying his accordion.

*R1T13:* Another powerful set of howling lungs fights against the basso voice of the halfling bard.

*R1T12:* The half-orc backs away to the west a little, taking out a heavy bag. *"I was there, at the temple, and you never saw me. But this is where your meddling ends!"* he snarls as he tosses the bag at Imrijka. She ducks down deep as the satchels sails overhead to the rock behind her, splattering with a resin that then quickly turns to flame before burning itself out.

*R1T11:* Aasgar, what do you do? Since combat was joined the instant he attacked you, despite your desire to de-escalate, you got your inspiration.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Those w/in 60' of Aasgar get +5' speed. +1 vs. charm/ fear; +1 weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Imrijka: 25. Bow and axe in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand. 
Dire Wolf (Brown): 18. DELAYING!!!
Bariswort: 17. Accordion in hands. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Lehi: 14.
Dire Wolf (White): 13.
Daktani: 12.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. 
Lucette: 10. 
Abenor: 9. Nothing in hand. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Ghaer: 9.
Skreed: 7.

*Dead/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Aasgar hooks south and west to face the wee orc, but gets stabbed in the chest (*8 DDP*) as he goes. The dwarven axeman adjusts his stance and brings down his own weapon in a sweeping motion and returns the favor trebly by hitting the enemy in the chest for *23*. *"What? What meddling? What are you talking about?"* 

*R1T10:* Lucette is alert to danger and delays ...

*R1T9:* Abenor quick draws both blades and steps around the corner while getting into style. His katana cuts into the man's quad for *14* while his wakizashi stabs him in the stomach for *11*, dropping the half-orc.

*R1T9:* A tall, gangly, near-giant of a humanoid with a thick hide of mottled blue climes past the rocks to the north that led to the drop down to the water. The monster looks at Aasgar with protruding yellow canines, narrow slits for eyes, and large, powerful hands that end in wicked claws, one of which lashes at Aasgar with more speed than strength, but still slashing the dwarf's hand for (*7 DDP*).

*R1T7:* A voice deeper within the cavern says in Orc, **"Attack!"**

Aasgar sees a half-orc with a falchion in hand on the opposite ledge to the south seemingly drink something and then run and leap off the ledge to the floor below, landing adeptly on his feet after the 10' jump. This half-orc, by comparison to the one just filled, is six-and-a-half-feet tall. 

*R1T6-5:* An immense wolf the size of a horse, its fangs as sharp as knives, moves from the southern ledge to bear down on Aasgar, gnashing against his armor and nearly puncturing through. Another wolf of the same type likewise closes on the party before then moving down a semi-natural ramp to the floor below.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Imrijka takes a step behind Abenor, puts away her handaxe, and takes out a satchel that looks very similar to what the fallen half-orc tried to throw at her.

*R2T23:* Cici closes slightly and stares at the one wolf she can see and stares at it for no apparent effect.

*R2T17:* Bariswort continues to play his accordion, steps up, and casts a spell. A large, dark slick of grease appears underneath the wolf fighting Aasgar. The big, brown wolf loses its footing and falls.

*R2T14:* Another one of those hideously ugly, near-giant creatures climbs up from the area below ... to stand behind Bariswort!

*R2T11:* Aasgar, you have the inspiration of both maneuvers. What do you do?

Abenor on deck, Aasgar's Ugly in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Those w/in 60' of Aasgar get +5' speed. +1 vs. charm/ fear; +1 weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Imrijka: 25. Bow and tangleburn bag in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand. 
Bariswort: 17. Accordion in hands. INSPIRE COURAGE!
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Lehi: 14.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. _Valiant keeper's stance_.
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Nothing in hand. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Ghaer: 9.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).
Dire Wolf (Brown): 6. PRONE!
Dire Wolf (White): 5.

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Aasgar turns towards the downed wolf and yells, *"Abenor, now!"* as he brings his axe down two-handed, biting deep into the monster's flank for *29*. Aasgar misjudged how close Abenor was to the wolf - for Aasgar was next to the wolf, but Abenor is just out of reach --

*R2T9:* Abenor tried to do a little cut just in case he could reach, but verifies that he is out of combat distance with the fallen wolf. He doesn't get smarmy. Good combat distance is one of the hardest things to account for in a mixed melee, and understands Aasgar misjudging. Besides, that is really only on the periphery of his focus. Aasgar didn't see the other ugly-green thing climb up behind poor Bariswort, but Abenor does. And seeing the 7-1/2-foot-tall monster looming over the little musician fills Abenor with intense anger as he tweaks his stance gives in to the Hunter, snarling. He disappears from his current position to be heard attacking to the north, and a creature yowling in pain and rage itself.

*R2T9:* That same yowling creature is heard performing what sounds like a counterattack.

*R2T7:* The blonde half-orc in the area below moves north some and then throws something at Aasgar from quite a distance for a thrown object, but it still happens to just clip Aasgar on the side of the belly ... a tiny vial that explodes in flame for *8 fire (+3 DDP)*. Even though the explosion of flame should have included the wolf and Big Green, the aim and shape of the explosion manages to avoid them, though ... but doesn't avoid Imrijka. From her angle she never even saw the man or the bomb until it was too late, and gets caught in the explosion for *8 fire* ... and her magical cords she wore about her shoulders are burned away! Worse, Imrijka is now on fire, screaming in pain!

*R2T6:* The brown wolf tries to find its footing, and in doing so Aasgar hits it in the flank for *24*, but it still manages to just get on its feet. This time, with Aasgar flanked by the big green creature, the wolf successfully nips Aasgar along the side of the neck for *6 mod*.

*R2T5:* The big white wolf comes up the ramp to bite Aasgar hard in the belly for *13 mod*, knocking Aasgar down.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Imrijka takes *4 fire* from burning. Instead of seeing to herself, though, she steps forward and tosses the four-pound satchel to hit the brown wolf perfectly ... right across the eyes as the satchel explodes to do *8 fire + blinded*, dropping the wolf and now IT is on fire and stuck in resin (ironically, in _grease_).

*R3T23:* Cici turns to stare at the green thing to the north and calls out, *"Anyone know what that is?"*

There is a loud "whump" and Cici adds as she moves next to Aasgar and Imrijka. *"Asleep. It's asleep, is what it is."*

*R3T17:* Bariswort continues his doleful tune, proving that fear of the grave is its own spur to heroism for his companions. He steps south, looking at the burning Imrijka, and saying something in an unknown tongue.

*R3T14:* The big ugly near Aasgar looks at the downed dwarf with glee and begins to shred, catching Aasgar in the helm for *5 mod*.

*R3T11:* Aasgar's wounds catch up with him as he takes a whopping *15*! Aasgar, you are prone and knocked out of stance and in a bad way, surrounded by strange enemies. What do you do?

Abenor on deck, northern ugly in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Those w/in 60' of Aasgar get +5' speed. +1 vs. charm/ fear; +1 weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. BURNING!!!
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand. 
Bariswort: 17. Accordion in hands. INSPIRE COURAGE!
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Lehi: 14. (33:33).
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. Round one fallow complete. PRONE!!!
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Both swords in hand. Thrashing Dragon Style. _Inner Sphere Stance_. RAGING!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Ghaer: 9. (19:33).
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).
Dire Wolf (Brown): 6. (-6:55). DYING!!! BURNING til R5T25.
Dire Wolf (White): 5. (55:55).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* *"Ow... A little help here..."* grunts Aasgar as his body is pummeled. Defensively, Aasgar lets out a roar of defiance and tumbles to his feet, blocking the claw from the ugly monster, but not a crit from the white wolf. Still, Aasgar's defensive movements do much to lessen what could have happened as he is bitten in the right shoulder for *0 (13 mod DDP)*. Aasgar finds his footing though, and facing two enemies.

*R3T9:* Out of Aasgar's vision, the sound of a sword cleanly beheading a creature is heard.

*R3T7:* The tall half-orc races up a northern ramp to be on the same level, and tosses another bomb at Aasgar to hit him in the right upper arm. This one burns with the same level of heat, but doesn't explode nearly as widely as the other one, and again it is perfectly shaped that neither the green meanie Aasgar fights or the white wolf is harmed ... though the fallen brown wolf is not so protected.  Aasgar takes *10 fire (+2 DDP)* as Cici and the downed wolf take *6 fire*.

*R3T6-5:* The downed wolf continues to burn *2 fire + 1 bleed*. The white wolf, on the other hand, snaps and again scores a crit on Aasgar, with Aasgar's defenses minimizing what could have happened, though he is bit in the recently burned upper right arm for *13 mod*. This time, Aasgar refuses to be brought to the ground.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T25:* Imrijka stops, drops, and rolls, finally putting out the fire, but now prone.

*R4T23:* Cici takes out her wand to tap it to Aasgar for *9 healing*.

*R4T17:* Bariswort continues to play his accordion, and runs behind the burning wolf to get away from any enemies, and mayhaps with intervening fire to be difficult to target.

*R4T14:* The green meanie swings twice, but Aasgar's active defense holds strong.

*R4T11:* Aasgar, some of your wounds catch up to you as you take *3*. You know if you don't get more healing, you'll feel the rest and drop! What do you do?

Abenor on deck, Half-orc in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Those w/in 60' of Aasgar get +5' speed. +1 vs. charm/ fear; +1 weapon attack/ damage rolls.
HEROES: +4 morale bonus to AC til R4T11.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. PRONE!!!
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion in hands. INSPIRE COURAGE!
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Lehi: 14. (33:33).
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. Round two fallow complete. 
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Both swords in hand. Thrashing Dragon Style. _Inner Sphere Stance_. RAGING!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).
 Dire Wolf (Brown): 6. (-15:55). DYING!!! BURNING til R5T25.
Dire Wolf (White): 5. (55:55).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Aasgar moans, *"I'm going down... Need help..."* and hobbles out of the way as best he can while looking the White Wolf over. In doing so, he sees Abenor looming over a fallen green meanie without a head (ostensibly the head rolled and fell off the ledge into the water below). As soon as Aasgar moves over and feels safe, he feels his inspiration completely refresh.

*R4T9:* Abenor, barely registering the bloodied dwarf as he enters his hunting stride, launches forward past his allies drops in front of the wolf while doing a roll to the west and popping up. Both enemies attacked him as he went, striking against his armor, but when he kips to his feet his katana scores along its flank for *25*. Unfortunately, in doing so, Abenor in his Hunter mindset wasn't thinking tactically and is now being flanked.

*R4T7:* Aasgar doesn't see the blond bomber, but sees an incoming bomb coming at his friend, and Abenor's Hunter is too focused on aggression; where Abenor could have dodged it, as the Hunter he gets hit in the upper left arm for *14 fire*. It looks like he might catch fire but at the instant that flashpoint of his clothing is reached, Bariswort does a strange multi-chord note on his accordion while saying something unintelligible, and the flames beat back ... somehow, Bariswort saved Abenor from catching fire, though Bariswort is no longer playing music.

*R4T6-5:* The fire on the brown wolf begins guttering out as you see a definite corpse remaining. The white wolf turns to capitalize on its expected position, with only a tooth barely scraping mithral links.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T25:* Imrijka stands, moves away from her companions, takes careful aim, and releases ... the arrow effortlessly striking the rear knee of the wolf for *12*.

*R5T23:* Cici steps out of targeting sight of the bomber and taps Aasgar with her wand for *4 healing*.

*R5T17:* Bariswort stretches his fingers and yawns, the exertion of channeling supernatural music taking its toll, but he begins that soulful music again. He moves only slightly, but tries to keep the corpse of the dead wolf between himself and the white one.

*R5T14:* The sound of the green meanie attacking Aasgar's friend is heard, as is the deflection of those attacks by spinning blades.

*R5T11:* Despite Cici's attempts to keep Aasgar on his feet, the last of his wounds catch up with him as he takes *15*. The world goes dark as Aasgar beats too quickly, and his vision fades to black!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 weapon attack/ damage & +1 vs. charm/ fear.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. PRONE!!!
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion in hands. INSPIRE COURAGE!
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Lehi: 14. (33:33).
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. 
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Both swords in hand. Thrashing Dragon Style. _Inner Sphere Stance_. RAGING!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).
Dire Wolf (White): 5. (8:55).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer. Dire Wolf.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T9:* The two new heroes hear a sound of exhaustion from unseen person around the corner to the west. That voice sounds like it calls out for aid in an unknown, but flowing and beautiful language, followed by the physical activity of one whose body has fought for too long and too hard.

*R5T7:* Something is hurled against the rocky eastern wall, too high to harm anyone, and it explodes into a burst of flame ... similar to, but far brighter than ... one of Shay'akhar's flasks of alchemist's fire.

*R5T5:* A bestial growl sounds and then the clamping of large jaws.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T33:*  The saltbeard gets into a fighting stance Gharmez has seen Shay'khar use many times - one in which he utililzes only one weapon, but bladework and body profiling help his defense. He does not await permission, but is instantly moving south, dropping Gharmez' torch halfway along his route so that she has ample light before the battle proper. As he moves, he shouts, *"Do not attack, heroes! Patrol Leader Grath sent us to assist!"*

Once to the south, he calls out for Gharmez' sake, *"A dire wolf, some runt of a giant, and a half-orc seem to be the enemy belligerents!"*

*R6T25:* A half-orc woman stands and calls out. *"Imrijka here. Friendly to Trunau. Cici, get that healing on Aasgar and get him back on his feet!"*

Though she has a bow in her off-hand, she takes a heavy satchel out, steps forward, and tosses it. Unfortunately, the straps on it catch on her equipment and it wraps around to burst open right one her, spilling out a resin that covers her while at the same time there is a combustion as oxygen hits the mixture and she takes *6 fire* and she catches fire. Though the pain of the fire keeps her moving quickly enough to not be glued to the floor as well, her spectacularly failed toss and self-immolation will slow her down.

*R6T23:* Seeing her teammate basically hit herself full force with her own tangleburn bag, the woman with the red hair sobs at the pain Imrijka must be feeling from that, and then touches a wand to the fallen dwarf. A glow of positive energy is released to give the dwarf *4 healing*, bringing him back to sputtering consciousness. To Aasgar she says, *"Stay down. You're not ready to go, yet, but things are really tanking for us, but Grath sent us reinforcements."*

*R6T22:* Gharmez, you don't see any of the ones that are likely to be the enemy, based on what has been called out. What do you do?

Bariswort on deck, Enemy on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 weapon attack/ damage & +1 vs. charm/ fear.
Shay'akhar:  33.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. BURNING til R8T25!!!
*  Half-speed til R9T25.
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion in hands. INSPIRE COURAGE!
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Lehi: 14. (33:33).
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. PRONE!!!
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Both swords in hand. Thrashing Dragon Style. _Inner Sphere Stance_. FATIGUED!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).
Dire Wolf (White): 5. (8:55).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer. Dire Wolf.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T22:* Gharmez yells in Teldane, *"I'm a friend, sent by Grath!"* as she breaks into an all-out run, only to be stopped suddenly by the body on the ground in front of her, 15' north of the woman with red hair. She realizes that if she had hustled instead of going into a run - especially with enemies about - she might have gotten farther. She tries to figure out what it might have been, but cannot tell.

*R6T17:* The accordion player, seen on the other side of a dead canid, continues to play his accordion and sing in his rumbling voice ... which is quite comical given his small stature (3' 3", 34 lbs.). The little guy moves north and behind the allied half-orc currently on fire. He casts a spell on the half-orc woman (carefully, so as not to be burned).

*R6T14:* From his vantage, Aasgar sees the monstrous creature hook around to flank Abenor with the dire wolf and then give a nasty slash to Abenor's upper left arm. It looks like it got his brachial artery as he suffers *7 mod (+1d6 bleed)*!

*R6T11:* Aasgar, you are prone, and tyour axe lies next to you (no longer in hand). You were knocked out of stance, and you are barely conscious with Cici telling you to stay put. Meanwhile, there are two new people here that say they are here to offer aid. What do you do?

Abenor on deck, Blond half-orc in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 weapon attack/ damage & +1 vs. charm/ fear.
Shay'akhar:  33.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. BURNING til R8T25!!! _Guidance_ til R16T17!!!
*  Half-speed til R9T25.
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion in hands. INSPIRE COURAGE!
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Lehi: 14. (33:33).
Aasgar: 11. Axe on ground. PRONE!!!
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Both swords in hand. Thrashing Dragon Style. _Inner Sphere Stance_. FATIGUED!!! BLEED 1d6 (Heal DC 10 halves bleed, while DC 20 ends it)!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).
Dire Wolf (White): 5. (8:55).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer. Dire Wolf.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T11:* Aasgar reaches out and grabs his axe and struggles to a sitting position... Then lays back down feeling suddenly woozy. 

*R6T9:* Abenor takes *2 bleed*. Dropping his pride, he calls out, "Somebody, please. The light of my people is ebbing away, chasing after my spent energy, but I dare not drop my guard lest the enemy fall upon you."

Abenor, fatigued and bleeding as he is, does not attempt any special bladework. To any other man-at-arms, what Abenor considers simple bladework would boggle the mind.  His blades flash with what extra power he may impel them. His katana cuts across the foreleg and cut deep into its flank, dropping it, even as his wakizashi stabs the unknown humanoid in the chest for *18*. Abenor stumbles back and away from the green-skinned brute.

*R6T7:* With the wolf gone, the blond half-orc smiles wickedly and says, *"Now I really get to play!"* as he tosses a bomb that catches Abenor squarely in the chest. Unlike the last few where the half-orc was being careful with more subdued bombs, this one explodes with a greater radius, catching the fallen dire wolf and the newcomer with gray headwrap and salt-and-pepper hair. Abenor takes *16 fire*, but the graybeard ducks behind the rock he stands near, not getting burnt at all. Now, though, Aasgar has caught fire and is burning as the blond man heads down a ramp to the floor below. The dead wolf that got splashed is now a bonfire.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T33:* The graybeard with the rapier pulls out a wand, stepping up behind the elf and calling out, *"My lady! Many of the heroes are in desperate need of healing if Abadar can see an investment in saving their lives as two of them are one fire and a dwarf behind me was laid low! Meanwhile, after a quick ministration, I would like to give chase if I may?"* He taps the wand to Abenor to provide *4 healing*. It doesn' stop the bleeding, as is common for magical healing, but it does seem to slow it.

*R7T25:* Imrijka takes *6 fire* from burning. She puts all of her energy into trying to put out her fire. It seems she is having trouble, but the halfling accordionist does a quick bit of magic, ending his music, and the half-orc inquisitor is able to finally put out her flames. But the halfling dirge bard seems to have nothing else remaining, as the day's long and many battles have tired his supernatural edge.

*R7T23:* *"Hunter help us, but I can't heal you fast enough as that bastard can tear the other warriors apart with bombs,"* Cici says while tearing up, but still dutifully gives Aasgar more from the wand for *3 healing*.

*R7T22:* Gharmez, what do you do?

Bariswort on deck, Monstrous-Looking Thug on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Half-speed til R9T25.
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion in hands. 
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Lehi: 14. (15:33).
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. PRONE!!!
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Both swords in hand. Thrashing Dragon Style. _Inner Sphere Stance_. FATIGUED!!! BLEED 1d3 (Heal DC 10)!!! BURNING (1d6)!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T22:* Gharmez moves to Cici and the Dwarf that was called Aasgar. She says calmly, "*Abadar is opening His vault for you today, my new friend.*" She touches the dwarf while intoning a spell, and casts her energy into him for *17 healing*.

*R7T17:* The halfling, exhausted from channeling supernatural power through his music, drops his accordion. and takes off west while drawing a light crossbow.

*R7T14:* The tall humanoid monster goes down the ramp after his master.

*R7T11:* Aasgar, your axe is in hand and you are prone. What do you do?

Abenor on deck, Enemy leader in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Half-speed til R9T25.
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands.
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Lehi: 14. (15:33). TD!
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. PRONE!!!
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Both swords in hand. Thrashing Dragon Style. _Inner Sphere Stance_. FATIGUED!!! BLEED 1d3 (Heal DC 10)!!! BURNING (1d6)!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T11:* Aasgar gets to his feet with a nod of thanks to the newcomer. He is  still in a dire situation but cannot do anything to aid his friends  lying on his back. He looks around for enemies and begins calling out  tactical assistance. He thinks he sees movement down the ramp in the level below. 

*R7T9:* Abenor suffers *2 bleed + 1 burn*. He drops to the ground and rolls about, putting out the flames.

*R7T7:* The advantage of Abenor dropping prone is that he is harder to see on the ledge and harder to hit with a ranged attack, but a new target had presented itself, and the enemy leader tosses a bomb at Bariswort, catching him on the side of the neck for *16 fire + burning*! The enemy then falls back out of sight.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T33:* The graybeard taps the wand to Abenor again for *6 healing*, and stopping the last of the bleeding. He then moves over to the halfling that's on fire, hopping down the ramp as his way is blocked by a ledge or a big, burning dire wolf.

*R8T25:* Imrijka, still moving slowly from a previous wound, moves north to the rocks and calls out after shooting an arrow into the darkness, *"He's getting away. I can only target the big guy."*

*R8T23:* Cici, says, *"New girl's a much better healer'n'me, and she isn't tapped out. I'm going after them!"*

Armed with her waveblade, she heads off after the enemy.

*R8T22:* Gharmez, there is a halfling who is burning to the south that your valet is attending to. This dwarf by you is still wounded, but you'd have to assess to determine how much. And the enemy seems to be doing a fighting withdrawal. Note that the white wolf is on fire, so all squares are difficult terrain AND will burn you if you try to cross. What do you do?

Bariswort on deck, Lehi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +4 morale bonus to AC til R8T11. +5' enhancement to speed.
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Half-speed til R9T25.
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands. BURNING!!!
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Lehi: 14. (15:33). TD!
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. PRONE!!!
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Both swords in hand. Thrashing Dragon Style. _Inner Sphere Stance_. FATIGUED!!! BLEED 1d3 (Heal DC 10)!!! 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T22:* Gharmez yells, "*Shay'akhar, If the halfling is stable, give chase!*"

She then moves into the midst of the corpses and squints through the  flames and smoke trying to see what Cici is chasing. She appears to be chasing what seems to be a male version of the female creature that was beheaded that she stepped past earlier. Gharmez brings her  crossbow to the ready and shoots. The bolt sails purposefully into the monster's right lower arm for *4*. With Cici off by herself down below, the green light she placed on her waveblade shows up nicely.

*R8T17:* The accordion player takes *6 fire* before he stops, drops, and rolls, putting out the fire on himself. He cries out in pain on the ground as he is in very bad shape.

*R8T14:* The monster-man spins around to attacker his pursuer, slashing Cici's left shoulder for *6* and her right elbow for *8* before backing away a little.

*R8T11:* Aasgar, what do you do? You are prone with the axe in your hand. 

Abenor on deck, Enemy Leader in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +4 morale bonus to AC til R8T11. +5' enhancement to speed.
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Half-speed til R9T25.
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands. PRONE!!!
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Lehi: 14. (11:33). 
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. 
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Both swords in hand. Thrashing Dragon Style. _Inner Sphere Stance_. FATIGUED!!! BLEED 1d3 (Heal DC 10)!!! 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T11:* Aasgar calls out *"Abenor!"* to his friend in concern as he rushes to his side and takes a defensive posture.

*R8T9:*  Abenor takes *1 bleed*. He releases his grasp on his wakizash and tends to his own wound, stopping the bleeding with his elven medical knowledge. *"Thanks for looking on me, my friend, but they are getting away."* He picks up his wakizashi again, and though still on the ground gets into a squirrely groundfighting stance should any bombs come his way. *"If the new lady has spells of healing, see to the others first, but I could use your Art."*

*R8T7:* Down below, seeing he is being pursued by a lone person, he turns back several feet before throwing an alchemical bomb at Cici with one of the larger explosives, but her reflexes have her duck out of the way and the bomb explodes just north of her. Because of his failed targeting, he fails to protect his bodyguard as well. Though she ducked, she and the bodyguard both take *8 fire* from the large blast of flames, and both of them scream in pain. It is just likely that if Cici were to have been directly hit, she might not have survived.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T33:* The graybeard chases down to put his own body in the line of bombing from the blond half-orc while he touches his wand to Cici for *8* *healing*. *"It seems the bodyguard is a flood troll, milady! Weakest form of giant and troll, and can't even regenerate unless it gets to water."*

*R9T25:* *"Don't worry about me Abadaran,"* says the half-orc in the floppy red hat. *"I'm wounded, but good; and we can't let this guy get away. But first, a little giant-slaying, shall we?"*

Boosted by Aasgar's strange energies, she - and the light on her floppy hat - start moving west along the upper ledge. She shoots two arrows at the troll, but finds it a more agile beast than first expected.

*R9T23:* *"Thank you, kind sir. What is your name?"* asks Cici of her savior as she steps forward to screen herself against the bomber with the troll. She jams her waveblade into its meaty upper left arm for *10*, dropping it, and then continues with another stab to its chest for *6*. She is no longer screen, but the half-orc has none but himself remaining.

*R9T22:* Gharmez, your crossbow is unloaded. What do you do?

Bariswort on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed.
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands. PRONE!!!
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
 Lehi: 14. (-13:33). DYING!!!
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_.
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Inner sphere stance_. PRONE!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T22:* *"**All in good time, friend elf, and an empty crossbow is as useful as an empty purse,"* quips Gharmez as she deftly reloads her weapon, and then touches the elf with *15 healing* energy. 

*R9T17:* Bariswort stands up and makes his way over to the clump of heroes on the ledge. He looks up at Gharmez with pleading eyes, and points out multiple burn wounds on his body.

*R9T11:* Aasgar, what do you do? These lights and the glare from the burning wolf is almost too much light up here, making it a little hard to see where you are on the ledge, but outlining the battle below nicely.

Abenor on deck, Enemy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed.
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands. 
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_.
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Inner sphere stance_. PRONE!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T11:* Aasgar moves towards the battle, getting right up to something on the floor. Now that he's had a chance to move fully into this chamber, he gets a good look at his surroundings (see below).

*R9T9:* Abenor springs to his feet, changes his stance to one of speed, and takes off after his friend.

*R9T7:* The flames on the charred dire wolf gutter out, significantly reducing glare to the east, but with so many people down below, Gharmez and the others above likewise now have a good view of the cavern as well. Ledges and stairs are carved into the stone walls of this wide-open,  high-ceilinged natural cavern. Embedded in a fifteen-foot-tall spire of  centuries-old bones stands the skeleton of a massive armored warrior.  Though its flesh has long since rotted off its frame, the skeleton still  stands proud and regal amid the trappings of battle and mounds of  gleaming treasure. The skeletons battered halfplate and scarred helmet  hint at its many battles, and the warlords hands are clenched around a  massive stone hammer. Beneath the helmet, a thick, round rock has been  embedded in one of the skeletons otherwise empty eye sockets.

The enemy is a six-and-a-half-foot tall half-orc weighing 200 lbs. that has ... contary to what anyone ever remembers seeingfrom a half-orc, blond hair. He has a falchion in his off-hand. He takes out a small glass flask filled with a bluish fluid, and with the tinest bit of concentration it glows faintly. he tosses it at Cici with an evil grin. Again she proves what seems like more trained martial evasion mixed with excellent agility as she ducks and the bomb goes off in the graybeard's square. The eruption is enough to envelop the graybeard, Cici, and Abenor. Somehow, using ridiculously precise timing the graybeard completely moves out of the way. Cici does a similar trick with what looks like a martial kata designed to avoid area of effects. Abenor, on the other hand, is surprised by the large bloom of fire as he takes *8 fire*. He then takes off to the west.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T33:* *"It is a pleasure, my dear Erastilian monk,"* nods and bows the graybeard gallantly, taking off to the west. *"I am accursed, and have many titles. The Dunsage is one..."* he calls as he doesn't try a direct intercept to the bad guy, but makes his way parallel and south. *"Wait a minute!"* he calls out. *"Who aids my feet to fly faster? Thank you!"*

*R10T25:* Imrijka does a running start to leap off the ledge to her west and then make her way south towards, but out of the reach of, the enemy.

*R10T23:* *"Cursed? Omigooodness, Dunsage! If we live, we'll have to see to that,"* says Cici running right up to Blondie. *"Not that I'm powerful enough a witch yet to do anything about such things. I mainly dabble in potions and stuff."*

*R10T22:* Gharmez, the battle is quickly leaving you. What do you do?

Bariswort on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed.
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands. 
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_. Round one fallow complete.
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Running hunter's stance_. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T22:* Gharmez moves towards the stairs, turning to the halfling as she reaches the top. *"I hope this helps ease your pain. Nice hat, by the way!"* she says as she touches the halflings shoulder and casts a spell to grant *12 healing*. *"We must hurry, they are leaving us behind!"* 

*R10T17:* The halfling smiles wanly wth the aid given him, but shrugs at Gharmez and says something in a language she doesn't understand before moving past her and down the ramp. He moves a lot faster than you'd expect from a halfling. He shoots his crossbow, but to Gharmez' trained eye he is no kind of archer, completely unused to using that weapon in a battlefield situation, and misses.

*R10T11:* Aasgar, one round of fallow on maneuvers is complete. You are in _valiant keeper's stance_ and were last using Risky Strike. What do you do?

Abenor on deck, Blondie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed.
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand.
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (unloaded).
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_. Round one fallow complete.
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Running hunter's stance_. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T11:* Aasgar continues to dash west to the battle but Abenor notes the dwarf's  jaw drop and an eye-roll as he realises something, and in doing so, the plush blue sash around Aasgar's middle turns to a fire-orange color as the dwarf bellows a  battle cry to help any he can. 

*R10T9:* Abenor almost stalls as his eyes pop, seeing the changing magical sash, but then he recovers and focuses on the danger at hand. He speeds west while enjoying the stance he was in, and then changes his stance at the end of his movement so he can get in a good distance lunge. But instead of coming into to directly stab the man, he uses the light from each of his blades in a double lunge to reflect off of the other and direct it at the half-orc's eyes, momentarily blinding him!

*R10T7:* Recoiling from the blue light flashing off of the elysian bronze kata on the mirror-polished wakiszashi, the blond orc curses as he takes out something to drink. Cici takes advantage of his lapse and scores a light crit against his head with her waveblade for *8*. Nonplussed, the man hisses, *"I am Skreed Gorewillow, and I am the architect of your doom! It was I who framed Rodrik's suicide, and know I will end you!"* and downs the flask. He then turns from Cici and though blinded, makes relatively incredible progress to the west and up an incline.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T33:* *"Did he ...."* asks the graybeard incredulously, *".... just threaten us, and then run away?"*

He pauses another secondbefore calling out, *"Wait! A fellow architect! I would love to trade local building secrets with you, sir! I am but an insect to your knowledge!"* As he says "insect" he chugs a flask of his own and shrinks down to a hair under 3' tall ... shorter even than the halfling (who is 3' 3") before giving chase. Again, not to intercept but to parallel.

*R11T25:* Imrijka gives chase, and uses her bow to trip the half-orc.

*R11T23:* Cici moves up to Skreed and casts a spell, minorly hampering his mental difficulties (*1 INT/WIS/CHA damage*).

*R11T22:* Gharmez, you have an unloaded crossbow in hand. What do you do?

Bariswort on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed. Encouraging Roar: Abenor/ Baris/ Imrijka - +2 morale attk/ dmg til R11T11.
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand. _Reduce person_ (5 min).
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (unloaded).
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_. Round one fallow complete.
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Running hunter's stance_. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. BLINDED til R11T9!!! PRONE!!! Touch of Idiocy (*1 INT/WIS/CHA damage*) for 30 min!!!
* _Expeditious retreat_. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T22:* Gharmez carefully plans her shot through her allies, and fires her  crossbow at Skreed. Under any other condition with any other combatant ... especially a blind one ... she would have shot him in the heart. As it was, his prone position and the fact that he has those animal-like senses that some half-orc ragers are known to have makes everyone blink when a crossbow shot hits him square in the heart, but doesn't penetrate his high quality studded leather armor. One of the studs stopped the shot.

Gharmez then moves down the decline and towards the battle with her now-unloaded crossbow.

*R11T17:* The little halfling turns around to the woman next to him, casts a spell on her, and then continues a little bit west.

*R11T11:* Aasgar, at the end of this round, your maneuvers will recycle. What do you do?

Abenor on deck, Skreed in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed. 
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand. _Reduce person_ (5 min).
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded). _Guidance_ til R21T17.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (unloaded).
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_. Round two fallow complete.
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Running hunter's stance_. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. BLINDED til R11T9!!! PRONE!!! Touch of Idiocy (*1 INT/WIS/CHA damage*) for 30 min!!!
* _Expeditious retreat_. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T11:* Aasgar opens up the throttle and moves west towards the combat, letting  loose a bellow that feels like it should steady the hearts and aim of  his comrades... but it just sends thoughts and prayers instead. But some of his prayers are unwittingly answered as his inspiration recycles and recovers his prepared maneuvers!

*R11T9:* Skreed's eyesight recovers just as Abenor closes and fishhooks in from the south to slash with both swords at once, his katana knocking aside the falchion as the elf slashes Skreed's belly for *11*.

*R11T7:* Skreed stands, and in doing so Cici stabs him in the upper right arm for *3*, but he brings his falchion up to deflect Abenor's AOO. He then tries to acrobatically move away from the circle of death, but Cici and Abenor are ready for him as Cici cuts at his right ankle for *7* while Skreed again is focused on blocking Abenor. Still, the wily alchemist manages to get out of the way and speeds up the ramp and into the next room at incredible speed and out of sight!

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T33:  "Now, now!"* squeaks mini-Shay'akhar. *"Two can play the alchemy-adrenaline game!"* And with that, he pops somethng into his mouth and then he is speeding out of perception up the slow incline and out of sight to the west and into the pitch black of the yawning chamber beyond.

*R12T25:* *"Stupid half-orc. Stupider old man,"* Imrijka curses under her breath and gives chase, her hat lighting up the area, but the gentle incline still making it hard to see in the next chamber.

*R12T23:* Cici takes a quick breath, knowing she just can't keep up with superhuman speed and taps herself with the wand for *5 healing* to catch her breath before moving west at a pace that still makes a normal person envious, the green glow on her waveblade likewise playing havoc with local lighting conditions.

*R12T22:* Gharmez, you feel the power of a _guidance_ spell that the little halfling had put on you. On the other hand, the last of the flame on a dire wolf is finally out, and you find where you are to be in darkness. What do you do?*Spoiler: Guidance*
Show

At any time over the next minute, anytime you want you can add say you're discharging the guidance for any single attack roll, skill check, or saving throw.

Bariswort on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed. 
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand.
* _Reduce person_ (5 min). _Expeditious retreat_ (5 min).
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded). _Guidance_ til R21T17.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (unloaded).
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_. Round two fallow complete.
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Inner sphere stance_. RS.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. PRONE!!! Touch of Idiocy (*1 INT/WIS/CHA damage*) for 30 min!!!
* _Expeditious retreat_. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).
Uskroth's Guardian: 6.
Dire Shadow Rat: 5.

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T22:* Gharmez reaches around to her backpack feeling for the _everburning torch_ she keeps handy, then curses under her breath, *"Spilled Coins!"*  when she finds it is not there. She pulls a firefly carcass from her  pouch and utters a small prayer touching it to one of the coins sewn  into her tunic. As the darkness is pushed back, she starts moving  towards the battle, the golden light of Abadar coming off of the golden coin of her aba.

*R12T17:* The halfling turns back to face the wielder of the new light that will help him. He bows low, doffs his worn top hat, revealing some baldness and a combover on top, replaces the hat, and then hustles west.

*R12T11:* Aasgar, your mind is clear and open as your martial maneuvers have refreshed and await new inspiration. What do you do?

Abenor on deck, Skreed in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed. 
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand.
* _Reduce person_ (5 min). _Expeditious retreat_ (5 min).
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded). _Guidance_ til R21T17.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (unloaded).
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_. 
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Inner sphere stance_. RS.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion in hand. PRONE!!! Touch of Idiocy (*1 INT/WIS/CHA damage*) for 30 min!!!
* _Expeditious retreat_. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).
Uskroth's Guardian: 6.
Dire Shadow Rat: 5.

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T11:* Aasgar does his best to keep up with everyone and once again looses a cry of fury and support which helps all except Gharmez, who is too far away to make sense of Aasgar's now over-echoed, reverberating shout. He now sees Skreed in the middle of a vast chamber that continues SW out of sight. He is limned by Cici's green-glowing waveblade, and the graybeard is the closest, but not so close to yet engage.

*R12T9:* Abenor hustles past Aasgar to get screen the old man and approach Skreed from the north.

*R12T6:* There is a sound of shifting dirt ... old dirt, long lain and caked, now breaking and sloughing off as something to the north of the cave ... something BIG ... starts to move. Aasgar sees a large skeleton in ancient armor and wielding a spear - once broken, but of superb quality - wrench itself free from its place as some type of funeralized decoration. A creature of vaguely humanoid shape, its flesh long ago worn away to leave a mouldering skeleton some 11' tall but with a hunched posture, steps forward only a few feet. This was done noisily and slowly enough that the graybeard is more than ready for when the skeletal behemoth attacks with its spear. The Dunsage parries, dodges, and spins, and his frenetic movements seem to keep this dull-witted monstrosity completely stymied.

*R12T5:* But, wait! There's more! A creature appears - a huge rat with rotting flesh, torn and matted fur, and  reddish blazing eyes. Its semi-translucent skin shows discolored bones  and muscles. It moves in from wherever it was to the south and closes on Skreed, the closest living creature there. Though Skreed obviously wasn't aware of it, his senses again save him as he keeps from getting bitten by the mangy little horror.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T33:* *"My lady! If you can hear me..."* shouts Shay'akhar, allowing the reverbs of his attention-getting address to die down before continuing, *"...we seem to have fallen afoul of a skeleton of a once-interred hill giant of some past respects. An witless thing, but no musles belies what I can tell from its swings as being fantastically strong."*

His report complete, and taking advantage of the hill giant skeleton's current discombobulation, he takes another extract and disappears from view.

*R13T25:* Imrijka nods to where the older man was and shrugs, "Well, he's not totally useless," before looking to the south, and adds to the report. "Got one of them shadow rats like from the temple and the swarm from previous, but this one is a single larger version. Be careful! It can go incorporeal for brief periods and even corporeal its bite can sap your strength. Looks like Skreed didn't expect his, either!"

Judging the massive hill giant to be a bit more problematic hill giant skeleton and takes out a blunt arrow for just this situation. She shoots the the monster in the left shoulder for *15*.

*R13T23:* Now that she has a chance to survey the field, Cici gazes upon the enemy alchemist whose mind she already rattled by spell. Even though he is fighting a ratty death, Skreed's movements get lethargic and slow, until he drops his falchion, drops to his knees, and falls over ... fast asleep. She then closes to come around to the dire shadow rat from the NW.

*R13T22:* Gharmez, it sounds like a real party up there. What do you do?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Right now, you are at normal movement if you move to the west. After your first movement, assuming you're going to hustle, please note that you'll have a +5' boost to your speed, as if something is helping speed you along a little.

Bariswort on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed. HEROES: +2 morale attack/ damage til R13T11 (except Gharmez).
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand. _Invisible_ til R53T33.
* _Reduce person_ (5 min). _Expeditious retreat_ (5 min).
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded). _Guidance_ til R21T17.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (unloaded).
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_. 
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Inner sphere stance_. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion dropped. PRONE!!! Touch of Idiocy (*1 INT/WIS/CHA damage*) for 30 min!!! ASLEEP til R16T23!!!
* _Expeditious retreat_. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).
Uskroth's Guardian: 6. (65:80). DAZED until end of R13T6!!!
Dire Shadow Rat: 5.

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T22:* Gharmez moves as quickly as she can to rejoin the battle, just getting to the bottom of the incline.

*R13T17:* The halfling reloads his crossbow, and then shoots at the rat.

*R13T11:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Abenor on deck, hill giant skeleton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed. HEROES: +2 morale attack/ damage til R13T11 (except Gharmez).
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand. _Invisible_ til R53T33.
* _Reduce person_ (5 min). _Expeditious retreat_ (5 min).
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded). _Guidance_ til R21T17.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (unloaded).
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_. 
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Inner sphere stance_. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Skreed: 7. Falchion dropped. PRONE!!! Touch of Idiocy (*1 INT/WIS/CHA damage*) for 30 min!!! ASLEEP til R16T23!!!
* _Expeditious retreat_. _Bomber's eye_ (+1 insight thrown attack rolls, +10' RI thrown weapons, not incl.).
Uskroth's Guardian: 6. (65:80). DAZED until end of R13T6!!!
Dire Shadow Rat: 5.

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T11:* Aasgar knows where his skills lie and says, *"I could use a bunch more healing before taking on that big bag o' bones."*  He dashes towards the big skelly ton as he stows his axe, starts to  grab his mace and continues shouting out helpful defensive combat instructions. 

*R13T9:*  Abenor, unthreatened by any, says, *"Skreed Gorewillow, foolish man to give us your name. I condemn you to death for your actions against Trunau and the murder of Rodrik Grath."* He uses his katana to cut wide the chest of the sleeping half-orc, an evil man whose last minutes were peaceful sleep rather than violence.

*R13T6:* The giant skeleton still seems out of sorts, but manages to recover after a few seconds, looking around for the one that confounded it.

*R13T5:* The dire shadow rat now seems a bit more ghostly than it did a second ago, sniffing at Skreed's dead body and then moving in front of Cici.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T33:* The graybeard's voice is heard over by the northern wall. *"Very good choice, yes, the mace ... I see your fingers readied for it. In that case, I will go help the miss with that undead rat. It just went incoporeal, and may prove problematic."*

A split-second later, he appears flanking the rat with Cici, having stabbed it for *6 mod*. *"Aasgar, was it? Are you a scribe? I ask, because I recognize the akashic minor veil spectacles of the scribe that you currently wear."*

*R14T25:* *"Screen me, big guy,"* Imrijka says to Aasgar, *"And I'll keep breaking his bones with blunt arrows."*

She jukes south and shoots a single arrow, but it bounces off of the ancient armor.

*R14T23:* Cici attacks using the healing wand, but misses. Healing energy is now glowing on the tip of the wand, waiting to be discharged.

*R14T22:* Gharmez, what do you do?

Bariswort on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed. HEROES: +4 morale AC til R14T11.
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand. _Invisible_ til R53T33.
* _Reduce person_ (5 min). _Expeditious retreat_ (5 min).
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded). _Guidance_ til R21T17.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (unloaded).
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_. 
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Inner sphere stance_. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Uskroth's Guardian: 6. (65:80). 
Dire Shadow Rat: 5. (6:12).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2). Skreed Gorewillow.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T22:* Gharmez continues to move hurriedly towards the sounds of the battle, making sure her weapon is ready. She gets up near the top, high enough to see the beheaded half-orc, the dire shadow rat, and the hill giant skeleton. She surveys the field of battle while reloading her heavy crossbow with impressive celerity. 

*R14T17:* The halfling moves up to Abenor while drawing a wand. He touches it to the elf, removing the elf's fatigue and restoring lost strength.

*R14T11:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Abenor on deck, Baddies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed. 
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand. _Invisible_ til R53T33.
* _Reduce person_ (5 min). _Expeditious retreat_ (5 min).
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded). _Guidance_ til R21T17.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (loaded).
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_. 
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. FATIGUED!!! _Inner sphere stance_. 
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Uskroth's Guardian: 6. (65:80). 
Dire Shadow Rat: 5. (6:12).

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2). Skreed Gorewillow.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T11:* Aasgar continues due west up to the giant creature while drawing his mace. Before he fully gets to the creature, it stabs out with his spear, and almost hits the dwarf were it not for Abenor's timely tactical advice. Even though this thing was most assuredly a giant in life, in death it doesn't move or respond like a giant would, and Aasgar's significant offensive and defensive training against giants if for naught. He closes the final few feet and swings his mace, just smashing past broken, ancient armor for *19*.

*R14T9:* Abenor's aegis having defended Aasgar and seeing the creepy rat flanked by two others, the elf takes advantage of the skeleton's focus on Aasgar to dart to the north and yell, *"Flank it!"* before he attacks with his blades as powerfully as he can to try to break its bones. He cuts high against its rib cage for *17 mod*. When he attacks with his shorter blade, however, the giant's spear knocks Abenor's arm so that he nicks his own hand for (*2 bleed*).

*R14T6:* The skeleton stabs Aasgar in the belly with its spear, though Aasgar has yet to feel it (*11 mod DDP*). It then spears at Abenor and misses.

*R14T5:* The dire shadow rat, sensing the life energy on Cici's wand, attacks her in preference to the graybeard, but she dodges as the rat changes position.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T33:* Little Shay('akhar) also had a wand of healing, unbeknownst to the squat monster. He deftly tumbles to get back into flanking and activates the wand, touching the rat for *7 PE*. That is all the little bit of spirit power that rat could handle as it complete discorporates. 

*R15T25:* Imrijka repositions west and shoots and misses badly. *"Hey! Aasgar just got hit, and he wasn't doing great before. Someone get some healing on him. Hey, cleric! Think you can shower this big goon with some positive glow if you move in closer?"*

*R15T23:* Cici says, *"On it. I don't know why, but it's like Aasgar gets slammed but doesn't feel it for several seconds."* She steps up behind Aasgar and discharges the active wand on Aasgar (*8 heal to DDP*).

*"Primitive nerve endings?"* Little Shay offers in his higher-pitched voice.

*R15T22:* Gharmez, what do you do?

Bariswort on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed. 
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand. 
* _Reduce person_ (5 min). _Expeditious retreat_ (5 min).
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded). _Guidance_ til R21T17.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (loaded).
* _Grease_ will last til R32T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_.  Round one fallow.
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. _Inner sphere stance_. RS. BLEED 2!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Uskroth's Guardian: 6. (29:80). AOO used.

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2). Skreed Gorewillow. Dire Shadow Rat.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T22:* Gharmez, seeing the giant abomination, moves further into the area,  holds her holy symbol high above her head and fills the room with the  golden light of the First Vault. But something ancient in the skeleton helps it resist as it only takes *3 PE*.

*R15T17:* The halfling casts a spell, and a thin, dark covering of something shiny appears under the skeleton, much like it did against the first dire wolf in the other cavern. The giant skeleton keeps its footing on the slick floor, and the halfling looks completely enervated, blood trickling from his nose.

*R15T11:* Aasgar, what do you do? You were prompted by Abenor (above).

Abenor on deck, Hill giant skeleton in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed. 
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand. 
* _Reduce person_ (5 min). _Expeditious retreat_ (5 min).
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded). _Guidance_ til R21T17.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (loaded).
* _Grease_ under Uskroth will last til R45T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_.  Round one fallow.
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. _Inner sphere stance_. RS. BLEED 2!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Uskroth's Guardian: 6. (26:80). AOO used.

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2). Skreed Gorewillow. Dire Shadow Rat.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T11:* Aasgar dashes west to put a line between he and Abenor and strikes with his mace, landing a blow in the thing's back ribcage for *21*. The thing spins around at the source of attack, but opens up an attack from Abenor in doing so as the elf hacks at its back hip for *15 mod*, destroying it! The ancient bones turn to dust as its half-rotted armor and massive spear clatter to the ground.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +5' enhancement to speed. 
Shay'akhar:  33. Rapier and wand of CLW in hand. 
* _Reduce person_ (5 min). _Expeditious retreat_ (5 min).
Imrijka: 25. Bow in hand. _Light_ on hat. 
*  Antitoxin: For 1 hour, gain +5 alchemical bonus vs. poison.
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.
Cici: 23. _Light_ on waveblade in hand, as well as _wand of CLW_.
Gharmez: 22. Crossbow in hand (loaded). _Guidance_ til R21T17.
Bariswort: 17. Accordion dropped. Light crossbow in hands (loaded).
* _Grease_ under Uskroth will last til R45T17.
Aasgar: 11. Axe in hand. RS. _Valiant keeper's stance_.  Round one fallow.
Lucette: 10. DELAYING!!!
Abenor: 9. Katana and wakizashi in hand. _Inner sphere stance_. RS. BLEED 2!!!
* *DISEASED:* _Filth fever_: Biteinjury; _save_ Fort DC 15; _onset_ 1d3 days; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ DEX & CON tracks; _cure_ 2 consecutive saves.

*Dead/ OOC*
Daktani. Ghaer & Lehi. Dire Wolf (2). Skreed Gorewillow. Dire Shadow Rat. Uskroth's Guardian.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Man Overboard, Port Beam!"* calls Abenor's voice, higher pitched, but carrying well.

*Begin Round One* ...

*R1T24:* Gharmez, you heard the splash first, followed by the call, but you are up in the forecastle with the captain. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gharmez: 24.
Galakhar: 19.
Aasgar: 18.
Abenor: 15. Perception: Base 17 (5 for distance).
Lucette: 14.
Cici: 12. Perception: Base 27 (14 for distance).
Oorug: 11. (20:20). Perception: Base 21 (9 for distance).
Kurst: 8.
Red Crocodile: 4. (33:33). Stealth: 18.
Blue Crocodile: 2. (33:33). Stealth: 25.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Gharmez will repeat the call from below, *"MAN OVERBOARD, PORT BEAM!"*,  and then rush down the stairs as fast as she is able heading to the  port side of the boat, while readying a rope to throw to the sailor. 

*R1T19:* Just down at the next deck, Galakhar hears Gharmez' call. He steps over and opens one of the galley doors and repeats, *"Man overboard, Port Beam!"*

*R1T18:* Aasgar, you hear the shouts of man overboard (port beam, whatever that means), but you are currently rowing on the starboard side. Coxswain Halrex hasn't yet given you any orders. Do you simply quit your oar and station and investigate? Continuing rowing until directed otherwise, or something else?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gharmez: 24. Rope in hand.
Galakhar: 19.
Aasgar: 18.
Abenor: 15. Perception: Base 17 (5 for distance).
Lucette: 14.
Cici: 12. Perception: Base 27 (14 for distance).
Oorug: 11. (20:20). Perception: Base 21 (9 for distance).
Kurst: 8.
Red Crocodile: 4. (33:33). Stealth: 18.
Blue Crocodile: 2. (33:33). Stealth: 25.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Aasgar will wait for instructions and act accordingly when they are given. 

*R1T15:* Abenor takes out his silk rope, steps up to the open gap, and tosses the coil of rope to Oorug while maintaining the bitter end.

*R1T12:* Cici starts to keep a verbal update, shouting from the crow's nest to the captain in the forecastle.

*R1T11:* Oorug grabs the rope, and then swims to the side of the boat.

*R1T8:* Kurst hustles to get to Abenor.

*"Crocodiles, Port Aft!"* comes Cici's warning cry.

In the hold, Coxswain Halrex orders port rowers to ship oars, and then gives a command to starboard rowers (including Aasgar) that Aasgar seems to have trouble complying with, and Halrex gives him an earful.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Gharmez, your rope is in hand. I assume you move as quickly to trouble as possible?

Galakhar on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gharmez: 24. Rope in hand.
Galakhar: 19.
Abenor: 15. Perception: Base 17 (5 for distance).
Cici: 12. Perception: Base 27 (14 for distance).
Oorug: 11. (20:20). Perception: Base 21 (9 for distance).
Kurst: 8.
Red Crocodile: 4. (33:33). Stealth: 18.
Blue Crocodile: 2. (33:33). Stealth: 25.
Aasgar: 0.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Gharmez continues to move as quickly as she can towards the sailor in the water. She passes Galakhar in the galley, who has the door open for her, shooing her past.

*R2T19:* And then Galakhar passes her by ....

*R2T15:* Abenor has the rope braced for Oorug's climb.

*R2T12:* Cici continues to call out important information.

*R2T11:* Oorug is a solid climber, and with Abenor and Kurst's help he makes it to the deck no problem.

*Initiative Over ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gharmez: 24. Rope in hand.
Galakhar: 19.
Abenor: 15. Perception: Base 17 (5 for distance).
Cici: 12. Perception: Base 27 (14 for distance).
Oorug: 11. (20:20). Perception: Base 21 (9 for distance).
Kurst: 8.
Red Crocodile: 4. (33:33). Stealth: 18.
Blue Crocodile: 2. (33:33). Stealth: 25.
Aasgar: 0.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T29-26:* ....

*R1T24:*  There is a slurred but intense growling and bestial roar and the sound of a man screaming in pain.

*R1T23:* ...

*R1T11:* Gharmez, you are the only one of the group in the hold as you are  one of the rowers. You are stationed in the forward-starboard section,  and something creates a shower of shattered wood throughout the aft  portion of this deck from the double doors to the aft that led to  you-know-not-where. You turn to look and see a large, white-furred monster on the main plankway, but from your lower position it is hard to get too much detail. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Galakhar: 29.
Abenor: 26.
Bakkara: 24.
Cici: 23.
Gharmez: 11.
Kurst: 7.
Lucette: 6.
Aasgar: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Gharmez curses,* "SPILLED COINS! What is that THING?!?"* She moves around the bench and up the stairs to the center plank way to get a better look, readying her earthbreaker as she goes. The scene only gets more horrific as she gets a much better view of the monster. This four-armed, gorilla-like creature, covered with matted white fur,  roars in rage as it rears up to its full, towering height (8' tall, ~ 800 lbs.).

*R1T7-6:* ...

*R1T5:* Aasgar, in the distance, you hear a monstrous roar. The captain has a look of fear, and he seems to have a sense of something as he says, *"Quick. The rower's hold. Bakkara must have gotten free. Try not to kill him, but my crew is more precious than he is. Go!"*

Aasgar, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Galakhar: 29.
Abenor: 26.
Bakkara: 24.
Cici: 23.
Gharmez: 11.
Kurst: 7.
Lucette: 6. DELAYING!!!
Aasgar: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Aasgar nods and draws his axe while heading toward the rower's hold. He gets right up to the galley door that Galakhar had just opened for him.

*R0:* The half-orcs all squeal in terror. The one that seems to have been bitten tries to dodge and duck in self-defense to get away, displaying a surprising gymnastics ability. The other aft rower - the one that was on the starboard side, likewise ducks out of the way. Those two crewmembers both try to go along the outboard - more slowly because of the rowing benches, but not wanting to become a target on the plankway. Coxswain Halrex also musters forward with the gathering crew members. *"Somebody get that damn door open!"*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* But Galakhar doesn't wait for the dwarf as he leaves towards the sound of trouble himself.

*R2T26:* In answer to the half-orc prayers, Abenor opens first one, and then the second hold door to help speed traffic along. *"Everyone topside!"* he yells. *"We'll handle it from here."* 

*R2T24:* With all of the tasties now out of reach, blood dripping from its maw where it had gotten a taste of a rower, the white ape looks around, vision along the plankway obscured but it scurries forward perhaps to cut off the fleeing meals. Getting to the mast, it holds from the mask and rower's walkway to stabilize itself and then bite again at the half-orc it tasted before, snapping its jaws as the half-orc ekes out of the way.

*R2T23:* Gharmez sees Cici just rounding the corner from the port ladder into the hold. Cici then rushes past Gharmez, stopping just in range of where she could be struck. *"Gharmez, any idea what that could be?"*

*R2T11:* Gharmez, what do you do? The mast is thick and brawn, making things hard to see downline of the plankway.

Kurst on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Galakhar: 29.
Abenor: 26.
Bakkara: 24.
Cici: 23.
Gharmez: 11.
Kurst: 7.
Lucette: 6. DELAYING!!!
Aasgar: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* *"I haven't seen it yet, but it is sure causing a fuss!"*Gharmez replies to Cici as she moves around the mast, finding herself uncomfortably close to the monster which is half-climbing along the mast and side of the walkway. This four-armed, gorilla-like creature, covered with matted white fur,  roars in rage as it rears up to its full, towering height (8' tall, ~ 800 lbs.).

*R2T7:* ...

*R2T5:* Aasgar continues being very dangerous over short distances, lagging some 15' behind Galakhar as the dwarf is passing the stables.

*R2T0:* Aasgar sees the port ladder from his vantage on the main deck as some rowers are on it and just getting topside. Down below, the lone rower is desperately fending off attacks while making a poor share of being acrobatic across the rowing benches, but finally manages to just barely escape a bite, move forward, and start traveling up the ladder to the walkway.

The coxswain calls out from the forward compartment, *"If there's any chance you can subdue it without killing it .... please do so!"*

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T29:*  Topside, Galakhar continues to move aft, seemingly getting into a combat stance while drawing his rapier. Instead of going for the closer ladder with all the half-orcs coming up, he ducks out of sight to the starboard.

*R3T26:* Abenor travels 30' aft down the coxswain's walk, changes his fighting stance, and then disappears suddenly from right behind Cici to reappear just as suddenly just aft of the monster while drawing his katana on the attack, slashing the monster along the lower back for *30*. The monster yells out a roar of pain and surprise.....

*R3T24:* .... and ignores his former prey to focus on this pesky, similarly white-haired antagonist. Abenor manages to fend off bite and three of the claws, but one claw grazes him in his lower left arm for *4 mod*.

*R3T23:* Cici steps back out of reach and casts a protective spell on herself, and her whole form is briefly outlined in a light blue shimmer before that disappears.

*R3T11:* Gharmez, you are staring up at this monster, which now has a more solid purchase on the plankway. What do you do?

Kurst on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Galakhar: 29.
Abenor: 26. _Reaching blade stance_.
Bakkara: 24. (82:112).
Cici: 23. _Mage armor_.
Gharmez: 11.
Kurst: 7.
Lucette: 6. DELAYING!!!
Aasgar: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Gharmez, holding her weapon to the side to keep a hand free for casting, begins to sing a tune she  was taught during her time at the counting house in hopes of calming the creature ... 

*R3T7:* Kurst travels aft down the coxswain's walk while readying his shield and then taking out his longsword, passing Gharmez, and ending up between her and Abenor. *"So, what's this about taking this thing alive?"* he asks incredulously.

*R3T5:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Galakhar: 29.
Abenor: 26. _Reaching blade stance_.
Bakkara: 24. (82:112).
Cici: 23. _Mage armor_.
Gharmez: 11. Casting _enthrall_ ...
Kurst: 7.
Lucette: 6. DELAYING!!!
Aasgar: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* Aasgar continues towards the battle, muttering about how boats were not made with dwarves in mind. As he moves aft along the port gunwale, he sees Galakhar making his way down the starboard ladder.

*R3T0:* Half-orcs continue to stream topside.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ....

R4T29:* Galakhar makes his way into the hold, and then starts down the forward-port rower's ladder.

*R4T26:* Abenor gives out tactical advice to try and keep people safe as he quick draws his _Kyadrimme_ in his off-hand, and now blends a different component style into his current fighting stance. He performs a soft crit against one of the monster's four claw-hands, and utilizing a special maneuver so that he does *24 NL + marked*, even as his wakizashi also scores a light crit at its groin for *19 NL*. *"It's okay,"* he says, *"I'm causing it enough pain. Let me do submission combat, but the rest of you - unless you're trained - don't try to worsen your fighting style if you aren't good at causing non-injurious wounds."*

*R4T24:* Something appears to be wrong with this monster, now that everyone (well, everyone there) has had a couple rounds to see it fighting. It is definitely acting .... loopy. It is powerful and quick, yes, but it also appears to be under the effects of something that make it unsteady. With Abenor's strikes it focuses its rancor against the snow elf. The monster bites at him but Abenor acrobatically dodges and moves back a few feet. Still, its arms are long enough to reach him, but his flashing blades keep him from getting hit.

*R4T23:* Cici enters a broad-limbed combat style and moves up next to Gharmez, glaring intently at the monster, but its rage and total focus on the elf keeps it safe from her slumbering stare. 

*R4T11:* Gharmez, you finally finish your _enthrall_ spell. The white-furred ape-monster and Cici definitely are enthralled, but not completely dumb-founded. Kurst just barely manages to resist the effect. Abenor seems to have no trouble ignoring the effect.

Gharmez, now what? Continue singing? Switch to speaking? Do you let the others know what you're doing?

Kurst on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Galakhar: 29.
Abenor: 26. _Reaching blade stance_. Thrashing Dragon style.
Bakkara: 24. (82:112, 43 NL). ENTHRALLED!
Cici: 23. _Mage armor_. Crane style. ENTHRALLED!
Gharmez: 11. _Enthrall_ ... cast, and currently continuing its effects.
Kurst: 7.
Lucette: 6. DELAYING!!!
Aasgar: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Without dropping the spell, Gharmez attempts to speak/sing the ape  back to the aft hold where it came from. She tries to explain as she's  doing this that they may be able to prevent the creature from being  harmed. 

*R4T7:* Kurst steps back carefully, sheathing his sword. He speaks soothing words to the creature. Gharmez recognizes what he's attempting, but also knows it is not a "combat speed" task, usually taking about a minute.

*R5T5:* Aasgar makes his way past two half-orcs (one of which is the coxswain) and around the corner of the hold to partially see the monster, and a little bit of Cici, Gharmez, and .... Abenor? Aasgar also notes he hears Gharmez' voice speak-singing with an almost supernatural volume, yet with a sort of lulling quality.*Spoiler: Aasgar*
Show

Roll a Will save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Galakhar: 29.
Abenor: 26. _Reaching blade stance_. Thrashing Dragon style.
Bakkara: 24. (82:112, 43 NL). ENTHRALLED!
Cici: 23. _Mage armor_. Crane style. ENTHRALLED!
Gharmez: 11. _Enthrall_ ... cast, and currently continuing its effects.
Kurst: 7.
Lucette: 6. DELAYING!!!
Aasgar: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

It had been an eventful morning, and folks are at their stations except for Abenor, who tends to spend his time when not collecting the haul doing a variety of martial exercises or just looking out over the sterncastle to admire the view. The sun is drifting low to the WSW, which is nearly fully relative south to the ship - right behind it. Already, where the keelboat is to stop for the night is seen up ahead, and Galakhar and the boat's cook Gashnakh must be cooking up something good, as delicious smells waft everywhere a PC is located.

*Surprise Round ...

S27:* Abenor shouts out "Dragon!" in warning as he darts off the sterncastle, moving forward as he draws his bow, and shouting the warning again down into the hold as he heads amidships.

*S19-13:* Abenor gets hit by a ball of caustic acid, but was prepared and only takes *7 acid* while not getting trapped in its stickiness. The crow's nest gets hit with a similar attack, but Cici and Lucette both use the crow's nest basket to fully protect themselves.

*Begin Round One ....

R1T27:* *"Repel boarders! Three dragons amidships!"* Abenor yells at the top of his lungs. Abenor shoots an arrow into the head of Red for *9*.

*R1T22:* Cici feels that sometimes a voice is inadequate, so from her witch's pouch she takes a smal amber rod and casts a spell. A sharp, cracking report of thunder as heard as she sends a lightning bolt at the dragon at highest elevation that attacked her, lighting it up for *20 electricity*, the first time she ever showed such power before. Still, she follows that up, *"Repel boarders! Three dragons amidships moving forward quickly."*

*R1T21:* Gharmez, you hear the sound of someone yelling something in the distance, followed by the same voice (Abenor's) having shouted "Dragon!" down the hole. More shouting on deck, and then it sounds like the sky itself has joined the battle. You had already been given permission (because of the last event) to leave your rowing station to tend to Repel Boarders! without wasting time asking permission. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27.
Cici: 22.
Gharmez: 21.
Galakhar: 20.
Red River Drake: 19. (47:56). Can't spit til R5.
Aasgar: 16.
Alpha River Drake: 15. (96:96).
Blue River Drake: 13. (36:56). Can't spit til R3.
Lucette: 10.
Kurst: 9.
Hope: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *"Looks like we are going to have a busy day!"* Gharmez complains to her rowing mates as she leaves the bench and heads up to the main deck as quickly as she can. She ends her move 15' before the forward double doors.

*R1T20:* ....

*R1T19:* A dragon lands in a charging pounce towards Abenor, managing a light-crit tail slap at Abenor's right knee for *4 mod*.

*R1T16:* Aasgar, from up in the forecastle, you happened to be skylarking, looking athwartships when these things came out of the blinding, setting sun to make their attack, noting Abenor has been hit with acid and tail. What do you do? Double move downstairs as far as you can go?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27.
Cici: 22.
Gharmez: 21.
Galakhar: 20.
Red River Drake: 19. (47:56). Can't spit til R5. Charged!
Aasgar: 16.
Alpha River Drake: 15. (96:96).
Blue River Drake: 13. (36:56). Can't spit til R3.
Lucette: 10.
Kurst: 9.
Hope: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Aasgar double moves down as far as he can get, on the last bit of stairs of the galley. Galakhar already opened the door for him.

*R1T15:* Though not seen by any PCs at this time, a particular large member of the rampage flies over the stables to bite the old warhorse in the stables for 15, pick it up in his jaws, and continuing flying past the port beam and start heading aft.

*R1T13:* Blue was up much higher to strafe the crow's nest, but now has turned back around and dive bombs the Cici with a charging pounce, but she manages to deflect the attack.

*R1T10:* Lucette squeaks in alarm, and tries to be very small and especially unpalatable in Cici's hood.

*R1T9:* Kurst bursts forth angrily from the stables with bow in hand and shouts angrily, *"You're mine, scaly demon!"* as he shoots his bow. The arrow flies to hit the dragon's rear haunches for *15*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Abenor drops his bow, gets into a "no-stance" stance, and then quick draws his katana in a slice that only gets deflected off of the dragon's hard scales.

*R2T22:* Cici tries to hard to end the fight quickly by putting the dragon to sleep, but it doesn't work.

*R2T21:* Gharmez, you are 15' from the forward hold doors. The coxswain had already rushed forward and opened a door for you to simply go through without having to stop to open it. What do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. _Reaching blade stance_.
Cici: 22.
Gharmez: 21.
Galakhar: 20.
Red River Drake: 19. (47:56). Can't spit til R5. Charged!
Aasgar: 16.
Alpha River Drake: 15. (81:96). Old warhorse GRABBED in jaws.
Blue River Drake: 13. (36:56). Can't spit til R3. Charged!
Kurst: 9. CHALLENGE vs. Alpha.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Gharmez will make her way through one of the open forward hatches and just begins to move up the port ladder.

*R2T20:* Galakhar looks at the dwarf who is almost off the ladder. *"Dragons, eh?"*

*R2T19:* Sounds of battle from near the top of the port ladder Gharmez is traversing.

*R2T16:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Enemies on deck/ in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. _Reaching blade stance_.
Cici: 22.
Gharmez: 21.
Galakhar: 20. DELAYING...
Red River Drake: 19. (47:56). Can't spit til R5. Charged!
Aasgar: 16.
Alpha River Drake: 15. (81:96). Old warhorse GRABBED in jaws.
Blue River Drake: 13. (36:56). Can't spit til R3. Charged!
Kurst: 9. CHALLENGE vs. Alpha.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Aasgar completes his journey down the ladder and looks at Galakhar and sighs. *"So I hear... Let's go get them,"* he says, before turning and hurrying aft while drawing his axe. He ends up port outboard of the stables, and sees Kurst several feet aft with his bow. Aasgar follows what Kurst is looking at, and he sees a large dragon with blue scales carrying one of the horses away, heading relative west. He thinks he sees some type of ruckus well aft on the ship, but up above in the crow's nest, another one of these blue dragons is attacking Cici in the crow's nest. However, the dragon way up there is about half the size of the one out over the water with a horse in its mouth.

*R2T15:* The alpha dragon opens up speed, even though it is weighed down by a horse, and performs a run action to the west. It is easy to lose it because it is flying into the sun that is now low in the sky.

*R2T14:* Galakhar leaves the galley, but moves along the starboard gunwale.

*R2T13:* Aasgar sees the dragon above peel away from Cici and dive bomb Kurst, biting the man in the upper arm for *6*, while whipping wildly with its tail.

*R2T9:* Kurst steps back, drops his bow, readies his shield, and draws his sword.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Abenor quick draws his wakizashi, changes his stance made for TWF, and then teleports to the forward side of his foe, but this time manages to catch his foe in the back for *12*.

*R3T22:* Cici concentrates on a spell and a flaming sphere drops on Blue and burns it *11 fire* as the sphere is entangled in the air with the dragon.

*R3T21:* Gharmez, a single MA brings you to the map, a second MA brings you just up onto the deck. Do you grab your hammer as you move?

Red on deck, Aasgar in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. _Reaching blade stance_.
Cici: 22.
Gharmez: 21.
Red River Drake: 19. (35:56). Can't spit til R5. 
Aasgar: 16.
Galakhar: 14. 
Blue River Drake: 13. (25:56). Can't spit til R3. Charged!
Kurst: 9. CHALLENGE vs. Alpha. Bow dropped. Sword-and-shield.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Alpha River Drake: 15. (81:96). Old warhorse GRABBED in jaws.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Gharmez draws her hammer as she moves up to the main deck, bringing Gharmez in flank with Abenor with what must be one of the creatures in question. With graceful wings and wide fins, this sleek dragon looks equally well equipped to glide through sea and sky. It is about 8' long, and probably weighs somewhere ~ 700 lbs.

*R3T19:* That same dragon (Red), not enjoying the flank it has found itself in, snaps defensively at Abenor and Gharmez as it tries to get out of there. As it does so, Abenor makes a brilliant stroke down its side for *20* as Gharmez swings the unfamiliar _Agrimmosh_. Red manages to jump off the port side of the ship and then begins flying aft.

*R3T16:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. _Reaching blade stance_.
Cici: 22.
Gharmez: 21. _Agrimmosh_ on deck.
Red River Drake: 19. (15:56). Can't spit til R5. 
Aasgar: 16.
Galakhar: 14. 
Blue River Drake: 13. (25:56). Can't spit til R3. Charged!
Kurst: 9. CHALLENGE vs. Alpha. Bow dropped. Sword-and-shield.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Alpha River Drake: 15. (81:96). Old warhorse GRABBED in jaws.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Aasgar dashes to the blue beast and planting his feet firmly swings his axe at the creature, landing right in its head for *21*. It's a devastating blow, but not enough to drop it.

*R3T14:* Galakhar double moves from around starboard and does a tuck and roll to come up and flank with Aasgar.

*R3T13:* Furious, the blue dragon hisses and spits at Aasgar and Kurst. Both targets are focused and agile, only taking *6 acid* each (or in Aasgar's case, to his DDP). The dragon then tries to move away carefully, but Aasgar's axe bites it in the upper chest for a brutal *18*, dropping it, with Galakhar providing the misericorde strike.

*R3T9:* Kurst comes out of initiative, as he's not going to try and do the fallen weapons shuffle.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

**R4T27:* Abenor lets his weapons clatter to the ground as he races aft along the port side while taking out his bow. He shoots, hitting the dragon in the rear claw for *9*.

*R4T22:* Cici delays (coming out of initiative) ...

*R4T21:* Gharmez, is there anything you think you can do?

Red on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. _Reaching blade stance_.
Cici: 22.
Gharmez: 21. _Agrimmosh_ in hand.
Red River Drake: 19. (6:56). Can't spit til R5. 
Aasgar: 16. _Valiant keeper's stance_. DDP active!
Galakhar: 14. 
Kurst: 9. CHALLENGE vs. Alpha. Bow dropped. Sword-and-shield. DELAYING...

*DEAD/ OOC*
Alpha River Drake: 15. (81:96). Old warhorse GRABBED in jaws.
River Drake (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Gharmez moves to the rain, drops her hammer on deck to switch to her crossbow. She takes a shot at the blue dragon hovering over the water, with the bolt piercing its upper foreclaw to continue into its chest for 20. The thing falls out of the air to splash into the water.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. _Reaching blade stance_.
Cici: 22.
Gharmez: 21. _Agrimmosh_ in hand.
Aasgar: 16. _Valiant keeper's stance_. DDP active!
Galakhar: 14. 
Kurst: 9. CHALLENGE vs. Alpha. Bow dropped. Sword-and-shield. DELAYING...

*DEAD/ OOC*
Alpha River Drake: 15. (81:96). Old warhorse GRABBED in jaws.
River Drake (2).

----------


## lostsole31

Abenor leads the others in while keeping formation. Though he knows that  the entire party is not designed for stealth, he does move at a pace  and gestures for the party to at least to "try" to be stealthy. He knows  Aasgar well enough to slow his own speed down so that even Aasgar (and  the armored Gharmez) can still move half speed themselves to go slowly  and stealthily.

He only moves forward 10' before he stops the party. Kurst is next to him, and Abenor points north as _Ileor_  - Abenor's magical katana - just barely in dim light reveals the horse,  but only to Abenor's elven eyes.  Abenor holds his hand up to the  others and moves in a little more with Kurst as the rest of the party  filters into the spot they were told to wait at. 

The party doesn't even have a chance to do more than that as a roar erupts from inside, causing the frightened horse to whinny.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T27:* *"Unholy dragon senses!"* Abenor spits. He looks to the party. *"We'll cover Kurst's retreat. Kurst, get the horse out."*

And with that, Abenor goes into his hunting stance and moves forward north and then west around a corner. His voice is heard echoing from within. *"Eyes on target!"*

*R1T23:* Another draconic roar is heard, followed by the sound of it spitting at Abenor.

*R1T22:* Since it can see light, the old warhorse bolts to the south where there are a mass of heroes. It doesn't run over the heroes, but is stamping away angrily, and can't be considered an "ally" for the purposes of movement as it is frightened and confused.

*R1T20:* Gharmez, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. Daisho in hand. _Battle dragon's stance_. 
Alpha River Drake: 23. (81:96). 
Old Warhorse: 22.
Gharmez: 20. Crossbow in hand. 
Galakhar: 19. Rapier in hand. 
Kurst: 15. Sword and shield. 
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand. 
Cici: 7. Waveblade in hand. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Gharmez casts a veil of divine power over herself and moves into the cave, skirting around the scared horse that's stamping on the ground.

*R1T19:* Galakhar quick draws his rapier even as he gets into a fighting stance, drinks an extract, suddenly shrinking down to just under 3' tall, and then zooms along the ground to follow his lady.

*R1T15:* Kurst puts his sword away, and unlike some animals that might take a ranger longer to calm, he has already built a relationship with this one and is able to bring it to heel. Even though it has no tack at this time, he does a brilliant quick mount.

*R1T13:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. Daisho in hand. _Battle dragon's stance_. 
Alpha River Drake: 23. (81:96). 
Gharmez: 20. Crossbow in hand. _Protection from evil_ (4 min, +2 defl vs evil, addt'l +1 resistance vs. evil).
Galakhar: 19. Rapier in hand. _Reduce person_ (4 min.)
Kurst: 15. Sword and shield. 
* Old Warhorse.
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand. 
Cici: 7. Waveblade in hand. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Aasgar adjusts his footing and moves north after Abenor.*Spoiler: Maneuver*
Show

_Scything Strike_
 
*R1T7:* Cici darts north and west (and south).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Abenor changes footing to slow down a little and disappears from Aasgar's sight. There is a sound of metal passing through hard scale and flesh and a draconic roar of pain.

*R2T23:* And that, followed up by more bestial noises of aggression that slowly give way to frustration.

*R2T20:* Gharmez, what do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Kurst in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. Daisho in hand. _Battle dragon's stance_. 
Alpha River Drake: 23. (67:96). Can't breathe again until R6T23.
Gharmez: 20. Crossbow in hand. _Protection from evil_ (4 min, +2 defl vs evil, addt'l +1 resistance vs. evil).
Galakhar: 19. Rapier in hand. _Reduce person_ (4 min.)
Kurst: 15. Sword and shield. 
* Old Warhorse.
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand. 
Cici: 7. Waveblade in hand. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Gharmez moves up behind Aasgar, ready to fire if she has a target. In doing so, her golden light shows the deeper cave entrance to the west that seems to then go south.

*R2T20:* Galakhar says to Kurst, *"You're the best rider, lad, and the horse is already skittish. Guide him back to the keelboat. We got it from here."*

Gala-midget then takes a sip of another extract before heading north himself, and gets in front of Gharmez while looking west.

*R2T15:* You see Kurst nod in understanding to Lil' Gal and then ride off (off map, and out of this encounter).

*R2T13:* Aasgar, what do you do? Sounds of battle to west and south.

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. Daisho in hand. _Battle dragon's stance_. 
Alpha River Drake: 23. (67:96). Can't breathe again until R6T23.
Gharmez: 20. Crossbow in hand. _Protection from evil_ (4 min, +2 defl vs evil, addt'l +1 resistance vs. evil).
Galakhar: 19. Rapier in hand. _Reduce person_ (4 min.). _Keen senses_ (+2 Perception, not incl. on sheet).
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand. 
Cici: 7. Waveblade in hand. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Asgard heads towards the sounds of battle as fast as he can. He turns around the corner to see the battle, and moves up next to Cici. Also, he enters a deep field of bones and other detritus that is difficult terrain that halts his progress.

*R2T7:* Cici enters her crane style stance and begins angling closer through the bone field. She takes out a shuriken and tosses it, but it bounces off of the tough hide.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Aasgar sees Abenor dance with his daisho in hand, but particularly with the blue-glowing katana, almost glowing brighter like the moon before he attacks too aggressively, his sword stroke stopped by dragon scale and the extra blue dissipating. His attack failed, and preparing for the arrival of friends, Abenor tries to carefully move around to the south. Not so careful that the dragon doesn't bite at him, but then Abenor dances off of the dragon's snout and own body to help him move to a better position, shifting his stance to someting more defensive.

*R3T23:* The alpha river dragon seems to have learned from fighting Abenor, and isn't so wildly aggressive, but Abenor in his defensive stance is able to parry away the attacks.

*R3T20:* Gharmez, what do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. Daisho in hand. _Battle dragon's stance_. 
Alpha River Drake: 23. (67:96). Can't breathe again until R6T23.
Gharmez: 20. Crossbow in hand. _Protection from evil_ (4 min, +2 defl vs evil, addt'l +1 resistance vs. evil).
Galakhar: 19. Rapier in hand. _Reduce person_ (4 min.). _Keen senses_ (+2 Perception, not incl. on sheet).
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand. 
Cici: 7. Waveblade in hand. Crane style.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Gharmez grumbles to herself, *"I really need to buy lighter armor."* She moves towards the western battle noises, seeing the full scope of the battle now.

*R3T19:* *"No, milady,"* says mini-Galakhar who moves with her at first. *"You are the primary buoyant and healer. We need you as protected as you can be."*

He then stops behind a few paces to take another extract, and disappears from sight.

*R3T13:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Abenor: 27. Daisho in hand. _Battle dragon's stance_. 
Alpha River Drake: 23. (67:96). Can't breathe again until R6T23.
Gharmez: 20. Crossbow in hand. _Protection from evil_ (4 min, +2 defl vs evil, addt'l +1 resistance vs. evil).
Galakhar: 19. Rapier in hand. _Reduce person_ (4 min.). _Keen senses_ (+2 Perception, not incl. on sheet). _Invisible_ til R43T19.
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand. 
Cici: 7. Waveblade in hand. Crane style.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Aasgar moves south as far as he can through the bones but begins calling out tactical advice. As he does so, the dragon's long neck bites him in the shoulder (*12 DDP*), holding Aasgar in its jaws when the dwarf actually calls out that advice.*Spoiler: Maneuver*
Show

_Red zephyr's strike_.

*R3T7:* Cici prepares for a closer encounter by casting a protective spell on herself before moving in.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T27:* Abenor nods to Cici since she brings the flank, layering his martial stances, both blades flashing. Though the dragon's scales are thick, it is more vulnerable in flank while focusing its holding bite on Aasgar, and Abenor strikes a foreclaw for *12* and its back for *9*.

*R4T23:* The drake worries Aasgar in its mouth for *9* (*+11 DDP*)!

*R4T20:* Gharmez, what do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +4 morale to AC til R4T14.
Abenor: 27. Daisho in hand. _Battle dragon's stance_. Thrashing Dragon style.
Alpha River Drake: 23. (46:96). Can't breathe again until R6T23. GRAPPLING Aasgar.
Gharmez: 20. Crossbow in hand. _Protection from evil_ (4 min, +2 defl vs evil, addt'l +1 resistance vs. evil).
Galakhar: 19. Rapier in hand. _Reduce person_ (4 min.). _Keen senses_ (+2 Perception, not incl. on sheet). _Invisible_ til R43T19.
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand. GRABBED!
Cici: 7. Waveblade in hand. Crane style. _False life_ (THP: 13).

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* *"No dwarf snacks today, foul creature!"*  Gharmez yells out as she moves into the bone pile while readying her  earthbreaker and dropping her crossbow. Using the weapon's size to keep a safe distance, she  strikes the beast. Any other day, she would miss, but with it grappling and having flank with Abenor she just manages to succeed in clipping it in the wing for *10*.

*R4T19:* Though invisible, a line of bones get kicked around as Galakhar approaches. He appears again, having stabbed it in the upper rear leg for *9*.

*R4T13:* Aasgar Chewtoy, what do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +4 morale to AC til R4T14.
Abenor: 27. Daisho in hand. _Battle dragon's stance_. Thrashing Dragon style.
Alpha River Drake: 23. (27:96). Can't breathe again until R6T23. GRAPPLING Aasgar.
Gharmez: 20. Crossbow dropped; earthbreaker in hand. _Protection from evil_ (4 min, +2 defl vs evil, addt'l +1 resistance vs. evil).
Galakhar: 19. Rapier in hand. _Reduce person_ (4 min.). _Keen senses_ (+2 Perception, not incl. on sheet). _Invisible_ til R43T19.
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand. GRABBED!
Cici: 7. Waveblade in hand. Crane style. _False life_ (THP: 13).

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* Aasgar attempts to free himself from the creatures grasp but finds that this monster's jaws are incredibly strong. He shouts, trying to bolster his allies, but his ability to do so isn't contingent on just making noise, but is a function of properly bodily alignment; he neither makes the maneuver, nor expends it. In fact, being grappled takes him completely out of stance as well (so, stance is dropped). His wounds catch up to him from the effort, as he takes *23*. *Spoiler: Maneuvers*
Show

First round fallow.

*R4T7:* Cici stares menacingly at the dragon.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T27:* Abenor nods to Gharmez and gives her a backhanded compliment, *"Excellent strike; of course, it's par for the course for an Abadaran to hammer a savage into submission, isn't it?"*

He shifts to a more offensive stance, putting as much power as he can behind his strikes to get the drake to drop his friend. He cuts deep into its hip and haunches for *25* with one blade, but with little _Kyadrimme_ he gives a vicious flat-blade thwack which does *35 NL*!

The drake falls, and Abenor is spilt from its mouth unceremoniously.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +4 morale to AC til R4T14.
Abenor: 27. Daisho in hand. _Battle dragon's stance_. Thrashing Dragon style.
Gharmez: 20. Crossbow dropped; earthbreaker in hand. _Protection from evil_ (4 min, +2 defl vs evil, addt'l +1 resistance vs. evil).
Galakhar: 19. Rapier in hand. _Reduce person_ (4 min.). _Keen senses_ (+2 Perception, not incl. on sheet). _Invisible_ til R43T19.
Aasgar: 13. Axe in hand. 
Cici: 7. Waveblade in hand. Crane style. _False life_ (THP: 13).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Alpha River Drake: 23. (2:96, 35 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------

